# Seg. Especial  Chuva e Trovoadas de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008



## ajrebelo (13 Fev 2008 às 20:45)

boas 

tomei a liberdade de criar este novo tópico, por que estou com fé que seja um evento com algum significado neste ano de 2008 

espero que não tenha sido cedo de mais a criação deste tópico , mas é o meu primeiro tópico neste fórum de um evento e essa é a minha fé 

A chuva Já cá canta, mesmo que os modelos sejam alterados, para mim é certo, alguma chuva vai cair .

deixo desde já uma pergunta no ar até quando a duração deste evento?

espero muitas imagens, filmes, o costume já todos sabem a missa de trás para a frente 

abraços



-------------------
*AVISO*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico de seguimento especial são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores 
que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 17 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Já tinha pensado nisso ajrebelo 

Adiantaste-te porreiro...vanha ela  vai ser ate sexta.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

aqui fica algumas imagens dos modelos, com a previsão desses dias.

brutal 

















abraços


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Sim é mesmo brutal ajrebelo. 
Mas duvido que a precipitação chegue a 95.9mm em Setubal, ou em qualquer outro lugar parece-me muito mas posso estar enganado, Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia...


----------



## Nuno (13 Fev 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Sim é mesmo brutal ajrebelo.
> Mas duvido que a precipitação chegue a 95.9mm em Setubal, ou em qualquer outro lugar parece-me muito mas posso estar enganado, Quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia...



Boas, sim claro q nao, mas atençao aquilo sao os 3 dias nao é so num dia, e alias aproveito para dizer que o freemeteo actualizou e ja sao 112.8 mm


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Fev 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Boas, sim claro q nao, mas atençao aquilo sao os 3 dias nao é so num dia, e alias aproveito para dizer que o freemeteo actualizou e ja sao 112.8 mm



boas


boas nuno como é??

pois já, aqui fica a imagem





abraços


----------



## Nuno (14 Fev 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> 
> boas nuno como é??
> ...



Mékié rebelo ! Epa n é essa a imagem isso é de Lisboa 

Mete a da nossa zona, Setúbal  Elas vem ai espero que seija um ano igual ao de 2007 que fomos fuzilados pelas trovoadas, semana sim semana nao, lindo, directas eu ,tu, miguel, era ate de manha ! Videos, fotos lindas, belos tempos, mas eles vao voltar e ja este Fim de semana,rebelo vamos filmar uma super celula em cima da arrabida, com um funil por cima da pedra da anixa em pleno mar ahaha ! PoRTATE


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 02:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A lotaria da precipitação:


----------



## mocha (14 Fev 2008 às 09:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

epas voçês desinquietam me
venha ela vou apagar td do meu tlm pras filmagens


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 11:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Parece mesmo que é desta, todas as previsões indicam dias animados  Já há muito tempo que não tinhamos um tópico especial...


----------



## jpmartins (14 Fev 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Sim parece que realmente vai haver festa, mas mais para domingo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Epá, começo a acreditar. 
Mas ainda assim estou com o MSantos: "quando a esmola é muita..."

Se Sabado nos tiram toda esta precipitação, corro de imediato para o tópico dos Suicidios!


----------



## Sam (14 Fev 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Olá a todos!!!!
Por aqui estão 9º, céu limpo e algum vento, que é bem fresquinho..
Não consigo aceder ao meteograma de évora.. 
Sabem dizer-me como estará o tempo por esta zona?? ou o mau tempo passa só ao largo da costa...???
abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas tardes:
-Que vem aí precipitação não restam dúvidas.
Que será mais significativa quanto mais para o sul do Continente também parece consensual.Que Domingo será eventualmente onda há mais probabilidades que tal aconteça também parece ser certo.
Agora como o Vince lembrou e muito bem,este tipo de precipitação é sempre uma Lotaria aonde ,quando e como poderá ocorrer,porque vai ser do tipo convectiva.
E até à véspera,nestas situações  as incertezas são inúmeras.
Contudo cá estaremos para registar o que eventualmente possa ocorrer.
O pior disto tudo é que passado este episódio parece que regressará esta estabilidade que vai caracterizando este Inverno maldito.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Sam disse:


> Olá a todos!!!!
> Por aqui estão 9º, céu limpo e algum vento, que é bem fresquinho..
> Não consigo aceder ao meteograma de évora..
> Sabem dizer-me como estará o tempo por esta zona?? ou o mau tempo passa só ao largo da costa...???
> abraços



Segundo o freemeteo






Não tanto mas deverá ainda chover bem (pelas previsões actuais).


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A precipitação durante alguns dias parece estar garantida. Agora os eventos mais significativos é que é outra historia. Daqui até lá as manchas mais extremas vão saltitar de run para run (e ainda faltam uma duzia deles) e nestas situações convectivas nem no último run em cima do acontecimento há grandes certezas, só no satélite.

Por exemplo, o último run das 6z deixa à tangente as quantidades mais significativas da água no mar, se for preciso no próximo cai na Grande Lisboa e no seguinte cai no Algarve ou desparece para aparecer de novo noutro local.







Evolução (18z/00z/06z) do Ensemble da precipitação para Lisboa. A saída das 18z de ontem  era a de um membro optimista.


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 13:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

bons dias bem isto segundo os russos era a loucura  vejam a quantidade de precipitação que eles dão, em Lisboa seria bonito


----------



## Sam (14 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Obrigada Vitamos
a chuvinha é bem vinda, já faz tanta falta
so faltava uma nevezinha, mas essa..... n quer nada connosco.
Por aqui 15º e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Hawk (14 Fev 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Este evento também vai trazer precipitação para a Madeira?


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Hawk disse:


> Este evento também vai trazer precipitação para a Madeira?



De acordo com as previsões do GFS sim, a começar no sábado de madugada. Agora a quantidade estás no mesmo barco que todos nós. No ultimo run a precipitação mais significativa  é a Oeste da Madeira.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2008 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A Madeira vai ser corrida a agua...

Mas como ja suspeitava e ja o disse e a NOAA temos presente uma depressao subtropical á porta embora pelos modelos não saibamos onde irão ser as zonas de maior convectividade...

Sabemos sim que irá ser extremo e de risco elevado publico se verificar a situaçao tal como ela esta...


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59373 disse:
			
		

> A Madeira vai ser corrida a agua...



Neste momento, com o run das 6Z a Madeira até teria muito pouco, seria quase tudo ao lado. Mas como está tão próxima neste tipo de situações nem uma coisa  nem outra  (tudo ou nada) são de confiar, é bom contar com o mais grave. Mas parece-me que o ECM ainda a tem mais para Oeste.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59373 disse:
			
		

> Mas como ja suspeitava e ja o disse e a NOAA temos presente uma depressao subtropical á porta



Depressão subtropical ? Para já nada indica isso,  temos uma depressão que como é muitas vezes habitual neste tipo de depressões tem uns "ares" de depressão com warm-core, nucleo quente, característico das depressões  tropicais ou subtropicais. Mas daí até evoluir para uma verdadeira depressão subtropical ainda vai alguma distância. Teria que ocorrer convecção muito profunda próxima do centro para isso, e os mapas para já não mostram uma evolução da estrutura para warmcore, e acho que nem haverá condições para isso apesar da incursão em águas mais quentes a sul. Acho que vamos assistir a uma depressão bastante interessante durante algumas das suas fases, especialmente quando estiver a Oeste da Madeira. 

Diagrama de fases  (run 6z):


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Epá agora cada depressão que nos bate à porte é sub-tropical  Vamos com calma, boa análise Vince...

Entretanto a run z12 mostra o centro da depressão mais perto de Portugal, deu o jeitinho que faltava para termos mais uns mm. Está a complicar...cada vez mais atenção nesta depressão que pode trazer alguns problemas...


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom uma vez que se entrou na parte mais técnica poderão me esclarecer (Vince ou alguém mais) as hipóteses de trovoada, à luz dos dados existentes. É que falamos obviamente da chuva associada à depressão, dos ventos que certamente também se farão sentir... e a trovoada? existe tecnicamente a hipótese de ocorrer (ao que parece sim) e em que altura isso será mais provável? Deixo á discussão também  (e assim aprendo também mais um cadinho  )


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2008 às 16:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Bom uma vez que se entrou na parte mais técnica poderão me esclarecer (Vince ou alguém mais) as hipóteses de trovoada, à luz dos dados existentes. É que falamos obviamente da chuva associada à depressão, dos ventos que certamente também se farão sentir... e a trovoada? existe tecnicamente a hipótese de ocorrer (ao que parece sim) e em que altura isso será mais provável? Deixo á discussão também  (e assim aprendo também mais um cadinho  )



Podes ver aqui o CAPE:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

CAPE+Lifted Index

Parece que a trovoada vai ficar quase toda pelo Atlantico.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Podes ver aqui o CAPE:
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
> 
> ...



Obrigado! Já percebi que é uma questão de energia  e é visível onde ela está mais localizada! Mas mais a sul ao que parece ainda poderá ser engraçado... iluminem-se os céus...


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Bom uma vez que se entrou na parte mais técnica poderão me esclarecer (Vince ou alguém mais) as hipóteses de trovoada, à luz dos dados existentes. É que falamos obviamente da chuva associada à depressão, dos ventos que certamente também se farão sentir... e a trovoada? existe tecnicamente a hipótese de ocorrer (ao que parece sim) e em que altura isso será mais provável? Deixo á discussão também  (e assim aprendo também mais um cadinho  )



Sim. Bastante trovoada. Quando nos modelos vês este tipo de depressões e eles apresentam manchas intensas e muito localizadas de precipitação isso são geralmente células ou mesmo SCM (sistemas convectivos mesoescala), algomerados de várias células convectivas com muita trovoada. À semelhança do que tem acontecido nos últimos dias próximo da Madeira e nas Canárias.

Agora o problema com este tipo de situações é que os modelos não lidam bem com a previsão do local e intensidade deles, pois trovoadas são fenónomos muito sensiveis às condições do momento, e dificilmente os modelos conseguem prever isso com confiança. Nas trovoadas tem que estar reunidas de forma perfeita uma serie de condições, uma pequena alteração na atmosfera, do vento, da humidade, etc, é o suficiente para elas não ocorrerem de todo ou ocorrerem noutros locais que não os previstos, inclusive nos locais onde estava previsto haver muito menos instabilidade.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2008 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Sim. Bastante trovoada. Quando nos modelos vês este tipo de depressões e eles apresentam manchas intensas e muito localizadas de precipitação isso são geralmente células ou mesmo SCM (sistemas convectivos mesoescala), algomerados de várias células convectivas com muita trovoada. À semelhança do que tem acontecido nos últimos dias próximo da Madeira e nas Canárias.
> 
> Agora o problema com este tipo de situações é que os modelos não lidam bem com a previsão do local e intensidade deles, pois trovoadas são fenónomos muito sensiveis às condições do momento, e dificilmente os modelos conseguem prever isso com confiança. Nas trovoadas tem que estar reunidas de forma perfeita uma serie de condições, uma pequena alteração na atmosfera, do vento, da humidade, etc, é o suficiente para elas não ocorrerem de todo ou ocorrerem noutros locais que não os previstos.



Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos! Sim já havia reparado no sarapintado dos modelos   Agora os amantes de trovoada é so terem sorte! CErtamente irá chegar a muitos, mas cuidado não se lembrem de ir para a rua com chapas de metal na cabeça a chamar pelos raios só para tirar uma foto! Tenham juízo seus meteoloucos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Embora possa concordar ctg Vince não é de todo uma boa empatia ao encarar uma situçao destas com nao subtropical..

Devido a latitudes subtropicas e ao ar que alimentara esta depressao sao de todo subtropicais... e não só...


----------



## martinus (14 Fev 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Fevereiro de 2008

1ª quinzena: calor com sol para a praia.
2ª quinzena: calor com chuva para o rio.

É isto?


----------



## Henrique (14 Fev 2008 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ainda bem que tenho por abito, todos os dias, ver todas as imagens de satelite possiveis em difrentes prespectivas climáticas, o que me dá um pouco de visão generalizada do que pode vir a acontecer (acerto bastantes vezes) 
Já vi várias vezes condições semelhantes a estas, que depois resultaram numa boa festa. Esta ta a ser uma das mais espectantes para mim.
Se aquilo que está observado até agora acontecer, a trovoada é certinha! a unica coisa que espero que não estrague é o vento e prefiro que as celulas passem deeeevaaaagaaaarrriiiiinhhhoo...
Gostava era de saber como está os açores agora 
Abraços


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Henrique disse:


> Ainda bem que tenho por abito, todos os dias, ver todas as imagens de satelite possiveis em difrentes prespectivas climáticas, o que me dá um pouco de visão generalizada do que pode vir a acontecer (acerto bastantes vezes)
> Já vi várias vezes condições semelhantes a estas, que depois resultaram numa boa festa. Esta ta a ser uma das mais espectantes para mim.
> Se aquilo que está observado até agora acontecer, a trovoada é certinha! a unica coisa que espero que não estrague é o vento e prefiro que as celulas passem deeeevaaaagaaaarrriiiiinhhhoo...
> Gostava era de saber como está os açores agora
> Abraços



http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/entidades/srp/livres/Webcams+dos+Açores.htm


----------



## Hawk (14 Fev 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Muito obrigado pelas vossas explicações. Já tenho saudades de mau tempo a sério cá na ilha...Pode ser que seja desta!


----------



## Henrique (14 Fev 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Gracias Spiritmind


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59381 disse:
			
		

> Embora possa concordar ctg Vince não é de todo uma boa empatia ao encarar uma situçao destas com nao subtropical..
> 
> Devido a latitudes subtropicas e ao ar que alimentara esta depressao sao de todo subtropicais... e não só...



Não é bem assim. Não é boa ideia é dar nomes às coisas que elas não são. Hoje esta depressão NÃO é uma depressão subtropical. Não é a localização ou a massa de ar que definem esta depressão como extratropical, tropical ou subtropical. É a estrutura delas, se tem ou não um warmcore, pois o mecanismo que as sustenta é completamente distinto. 

Uma depressão subtropical é uma tempestade híbrida, em que ocorreu uma transformação da estrutura do nucleo, num processo ainda não entendido a 100% mas que tem a ver com o facto das trovoadas se aproximaram e envolvem o centro libertando calor latente fazendo assim com que o nucleo da depressão aqueça e se transforme num nucleo quente, característica de uma depressão tropical, ao contrário das depressões extra-tropicais que tem nucleo frio. Uma vez iniciado esse processo de transição a depressão vai perdendo as suas características frontais, o vento passa a estar ser mais forte junto ao centro e não nas bandas, etc,etc.

Olhemos para a imagem de satélite de hoje ao meio dia. 
O que vemos ? Uma depressão com estrutura extra-tropical e respectivas frentes, com convecção lateral e nem sequer muito profunda. Portanto não podes dizer que é uma depressão subtropical.








Mas .... mas se por acaso amanhã começassemos a ver a convecção (ver seta) a atacar cada vez mais aquele centrão e a envolvê-lo e simultaneamente ver a depressão a perder pelo menos algumas características frontais, e isto de forma sustentada durante muitas horas, então aí seria eu o primeiro a vir para aqui aos berros que tinhamos uma depressão a ensaiar umas tentativas de se tornar subtropical.







Não estou a dizer que é impossível nem nada disso. É possível sim senhor, e é muitas vezes em situações destas que estas transições acontecem, pois o ar frio em altitude e o calor e humidade nos niveis mais baixos favorecem a convecção mais profunda e mais próxima do centro, mas não em Fevereiro, embora este Fevereiro não seja normal.

Mas agora neste momento não é uma depressão subtropical. Portanto não é correcto dizeres que é uma subtropical. Além do mais identificar preto no branco se uma depressão destas evolui para subtropical não é sequer para qualquer meteorologista, é sempre assunto bastante polémico entre meteorologistas quando se trata de de decidir que sim ou que não, pois é uma área ainda cinzenta e do qual não se sabe tudo. Portanto nem eu nem tu provavelmente temos sequer know-how para isso. Se as coisas mudarem amanhã ou depois, então logo se vê


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas...

Finalmente tudo se está a compor... A chuva que todos desejamos está á porta!

Previsões para aqui: (freemeteo)






*98mm* 

(meteoblue) *Segundo o Meteoblue já chove!*






Ali o dia 17 está giro... ao meio-dia 9ºC é bom sonhar... amanha já está tudo diferente

Agora estão 14,8ºC
Pressão a 1017 hpa
Humidade a 58%


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Henrique disse:


> Gracias Spiritmind



sempre as ordens  céu muito interessante em ponta delgada


----------



## Henrique (14 Fev 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Explusão maravilha no final da animação! A nao perder! Nos modelos perto de si! XD
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/galego/modelo/modelo/modelo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Nortadas (14 Fev 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde.. Eu gostava de estar mais entusiasmado que voçes.. para além de morar no norte do país, que será ao que tudo indica o local onde cairá menos precipitação, estas depressões às vezes tanto podem ter bons aguaceiros associados como pode não ocorrer chuva digna desse nome. Certo, parece-me a mim, é que Ela  cairá nas regiões do Sul e litoral centro.
Aguardo atenciosamente este cenário meteorológico.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Henrique (14 Fev 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Duvido que não haja tambem festa para o norte, tanto litoral como interior, as condições são demasiado "severas" para perder grande parte da força logo no litoral, provavelmente, até pode ocorrer mais descargas para o interior, quanto à chuva no litoral pode vir a bater com força parece-me, quanto ao interior ja nao sei ...enfim é tudo muito relativo para ja. Não desanimes nortadas! XD


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não é bem assim. Não é boa ideia é dar nomes às coisas que elas não são. Hoje esta depressão NÃO é uma depressão subtropical. Não é a localização ou a massa de ar que definem esta depressão como extratropical, tropical ou subtropical. É a estrutura delas, se tem ou não um warmcore, pois o mecanismo que as sustenta é completamente distinto.
> 
> Uma depressão subtropical é uma tempestade híbrida, em que ocorreu uma transformação da estrutura do nucleo, num processo ainda não entendido a 100% mas que tem a ver com o facto das trovoadas se aproximaram e envolvem o centro libertando calor latente fazendo assim com que o nucleo da depressão aqueça e se transforme num nucleo quente, característica de uma depressão tropical, ao contrário das depressões extra-tropicais que tem nucleo frio. Uma vez iniciado esse processo de transição a depressão vai perdendo as suas características frontais, o vento passa a estar ser mais forte junto ao centro e não nas bandas, etc,etc.
> 
> ...



Poderá ser uma crença ou nao...

Uma depressao deste tipo que ainda não tem uma convectivade centrada ainda nao se pode chamar seguramente subtropical, mas que digo sim ás suas caracteristicas digo...

NOAA:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/stormtracks/combined_gfs_wht.gif
E nao fui o unico 

É previsivel por este andar e pelo que os modelos precipitacionais ao contrario dos modelos de Isobara(FAX BRACKA), um sistema bem mais compacto e com convectividade mais ao centro do que nas linhas instaveis ou das frentes emitidas pela mesma... um sistema subtropical não é um sistema independente como um furacao ou TS... é um sistema pouco organizado mas muito poderoso...

As massas associadas e aquelas que se vao associar (Levante/Ar tepido do Norte de Africa/ e ventos menos intensos de sul) irao alimentar esta CUT OFF.

Neste momento é uma depressao vulneravel e previsivelmente ira sofrer entrada de ar quente...

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn604.png

Uma borrasca subtropical como esta tem por vezes no seu estado de maturaçao um look muito debil para aquilo que aparenta agora...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ninguém nem nenhum modelo ou entidade faz ideia do que para ai vem durante o fim de semana  nunca vi nada assim...probablidades a rondarem os 60% a unica coisa que me está a preocupar agora é o vento que se não muda pode estragar tudo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A nossa:










E a parecencia com uma Tempestade Subtropical mais Evoluida... o Andrea:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Subtropical_Storm_Andrea_2007.jpg

Parecem gemeos mas so que o Andrea 3000vezes mais evoluido e nao deixa de ser uma depressao subtropical


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59413 disse:
			
		

> Uma borrasca subtropical como esta tem por vezes no seu estado de maturaçao um look muito debil para aquilo que aparenta agora...



Tornado, faz como quiseres. Queres-lhe chamar depressão subtropical chama, já te expliquei porque é que não era. Há muitas coisas que não entendo mas esta até é daquelas que percebo bem. Se amanhã evoluir de outra forma, quem sabe, até poderá ser, tem alguns sinais interessantes ... mas hoje não lhe chames depressão subtropical. Tem um ambiente algo favorável a estas transições, mas daí até ela realmente suceder ainda vai uma grande distância.

Porque estamos todos aqui para aprender e não para desaprender. E sobretudo deve-se evitar situações como esta: 

http://meteo.viajesinsular.es/viewtopic.php?t=6587&start=105

Descobri há pouco nas estatisticas do servidor que havia imensas visitas a chegarem dum site espanhol e fui investigar e percebi que estão lá a dizer que no forum MeteoPT estão a falar duma depressão subtropical que a NOAA falou, e isso não corresponde minimamente à verdade, não há neste momento nenhuma depressão subtropical nem a NOAA alguma vez falou disso.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59413 disse:
			
		

> NOAA:
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/stormtracks/combined_gfs_wht.gif
> E nao fui o unico



Mas o que é que o Stormtrack da NOAA tem a ver com o facto da depressão ser subtropical ? O Stormtrack monitoriza tempestades, extra-tropicais e  tropicais, não diz em lado nenhum que é subtropical, se está no Stormtrack quer apenas dizer que é uma tempestade importante e não que seja tropical ou não.


----------



## iceworld (14 Fev 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Rumores.... tem sempre um fundo de verdade 
Adoro um bom rumor


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não é a questao de se fazer como se queira ou não mas sim um outro possivel observar de factores que condicionam opiniao, neste caso a meu ver subtropical.

Não só de aparencia, ou falta pelo ultimo modelo de ar algo mais quente do qual ela ainda tem falta..mas que o quente esta la metido esta...basta ver pelo seu desevolvimento/comportamento... e saber as massas de ar que originaram esta depressao e as que continuam alimenta-la... nao so pelas latitudes adjacentes á sua formaçao...

Andamos pelo mesmo Vince e quanto a mim na minha opinião a depressao subtropical é um nome ja aplicativo a este tipo de formaçao...

Uns concordo outros não... é para isso que aqui estamos ''cientistas malucos' 

Já agora ... se ja existe essa discussao noutros foruns deve ser porque algumas duvidas sussitaram...o que é extremamnte bom...

O que falta nisto e que contraria é a falta de vento...

De resto está o ingrediente todo...


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59420 disse:
			
		

> O que falta nisto e que contraria é a falta de vento...
> 
> De resto está o ingrediente todo...



Vento para ajudar uma depressão a tornar-se sub-tropical.... não me parece não... Wind-shear, conheces?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Minho disse:


> Vento para ajudar uma depressão a tornar-se sub-tropical.... não me parece não... Wind-shear, conheces?



Coisa essa ainda a desejar...nesse aspecto... 

... mas ja vi pior... e por muito menos


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

É magnifica  o efeito de coriolis é o pincel da meteorologia.





A temperatura a 850 mb desceu  maior probablidade de pedra


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Independentemente da discussão que vai fértil e ainda bem para o fórum,
esta depressão, ainda à procura de baptismo, continua no seu trajecto previsto, com algumas nuances é certo,mas no essencial a seguir os passos que os modelos ,primeiro uns,depois todos, já tinham equacionado.
Quanto aos locais de intensidade de precipitação ou de trovoadas, ou até de ventos fortes é ainda cedo, apesar de já estar tão perto.
Nestas depressões que podem ter mais que um nome há inúmeras surpresas.
Até a surpresa de tudo vermos passar , mesmo aqui ao lado...
Depois de domingo/segunda a disparidade dos modelos é tal, que o melhor 
é nem sequer abordar .
Já parece Primavera ...Já é mais difícil modelar a médio prazo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*






Alguem me amplia isto...


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59417 disse:
			
		

> Parecem gemeos mas so que o Andrea 3000vezes mais evoluido e nao deixa de ser uma depressao subtropical



A Andrea foi a classificação mais polémica do ano passado. Há imensos meteorologistas que discordaram da classificação e consideraram que o NHC se precipitou devido à proximidade dos EUA pois tem havido tempestades com muito melhor aspecto de tropical ou subtropical que nunca foram classificadas, depois da Andrea foram várias o ano passado. Mas mesmo assim há diferenças  que tem a ver com o que te disse antes. Se amanhã vires convecção mais intensa próxima do centro e a persistir durante muitas horas a conversa já é outra.

Parecem gémeos mas as diferenças que permitem distinguir estão lá. Não te esquecas que uma subtropical é uma tempestade hibrida, tem inicialmente aparência extra-tropical mas as incursões das trovoadas junto ao centro revelam que está a ensaiar uma transição, que pode ser ou não bem sucedida. 

As diferenças não são muitas mas os pequenos pormenores são importantes.
Na Andrea tens uma zona de forte convecção acoplada ao centro, na nossa depressão não tens. 











Quanto ao estádio de desenvolvimento, mas isso é óbvio, a Andrea pouco antes desta imagem era uma extra-tropical como a nossa neste momento. Agora é que não é, pelo que não podemos dizer que é uma depressão subtropical. E dificilmente virá a ser, mas nesta área tudo é possível.

A Andrea foi um caso muito polémico. Em condições normais é preciso esperar algum tempo para ver a convecção persistir junto ao centro, mas como a Andrea estava próximo dos EUA o NHC decidiu classificá-la desse modo e provavelmente recorrendo a dados obtidos com um avião e não pela aparência

Normalmente as transições extrasubtropicais são mais fáceis de identificar do que na Andrea. Geralmente tem este aspecto:







A depressão subtropical de 2005 que se formou nas a Oeste das Canárias a partir de uma depressão isolada nos niveis altos (upper-level low) e veio para as nossas águas  e em que ninguém na altura reparou, só foi classificada depois nos estudos pós-época pois foi a "semente" do nosso furacão Vince quando os restos desta depressão interagiram com uma frente.








*Regressando ao tópico:*

Para  ficarmos todos contentes, fui ver novamente as magens de satélite e desde o meio dia continuam as incursões das trovoadas rumo ao centro. Mas como se pode ver, ainda é tipicamente extra-tropical e são trovoadas pouco intensas nestas incursões, bastante diferente das imagens que coloquei acima que mostram convecção profunda junto ao centro.
Mas quem sabe se à medida que rumar mais para sul não se intensifiquem pois a água estará mais quente. Mas acho muito dificil....


*18:00*





*00:00*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ai está a discussão aberta...

Ser ou não ser subtropical/extra-tropical...

Ela quanto a mim tem caracteristicas muito semelhantes a subtropical do que extratorpical... mas a culpa foi quem atribuio esta complexidade de estagios em que todos andamos ás cabeçadas mas na imagem de cima que eu nao consigo ampliar nota-se pelo vento uma maior aproximidade ao centro...

Um sistema subtropical poderá confundir-se com um sistema Extra-T, pois as suas estruturas sao de formato debil...

E não é por o acoplamento ser um pouco mais separado ao junto que ira fazer a diferença entre dois sistemas tao parecidos... So se fosse completamente separado...e despegar-se da sua origem (caso Gordon)


----------



## iceworld (15 Fev 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Discussões destas é que são precisas mais vezes para os menos entendidos estarem sempre a aprender.
Obrigado


----------



## rijo (15 Fev 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*




o vapor de agua à meia noite


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



> E não é por o acoplamento ser um pouco mais separado ao junto que ira fazer a diferença entre dois sistemas tao parecidos... So se fosse completamente separado...e despegar-se da sua origem (caso Gordon)



Sim, confunde-se muito. É isso que tenho estado a dizer. E como é que defines que é uma coisa ou outra ? Pelas pequenas diferenças que te disse e a convecção no centro ou junto ao centro é a única característica visivel que não podes dispensar. Se isso não existir é extra-tropical, pois a única coisa que pode fazer com que o nucleo aqueça e se torne tropical ou subtropical são as trovoadas, intensas e persistentes. Nada mais existe que permita esse processo. Sem trovoadas junto ou no centro não há transição. E mesmo havendo durante algum tempo pode nem suceder. Quais são afinal as características que está a usar para dizer que te parece mais subtropical do que extra-tropical? A localização ? A massa de ar em que interage? Mas já te expliquei que não é isso que define o tipo de  depressão. É a estrutura e a temperatura do nucleo. A depressão pode estar numa localização tropical e estar em ambiente formidavelmente quente e húmido, mas se por exemplo os ventos nos niveis altos impedirem a convecção de se manter sobre o centro a depressão não se consegue desenvolver ou manter como depressão/ciclone tropical. Isso foi aliás frequente no ano passado e anterior, pois baixas pressões e e condições favoráveis (temperatura da agua, humidade, etc) não faltaram no Atlântico mas depois o windshear impedia a formação de ciclones tropicais precisamente porque impedia a convecção de se manter sobre o centro das baixas pressões.



> E não é por o acoplamento ser um pouco mais separado ao junto que ira fazer a diferença entre dois sistemas tao parecidos... So se fosse completamente separado...e despegar-se da sua origem (caso Gordon)



O Gordon teve o processo inverso, a transição de sistema tropical para extra-tropical em que as trovoadas diminuem devido à envolvente ou são desacopladas do centro pelos ventos nos niveis altos e o ciclone perde o seu  nucleo quente. O Gordon deixou de ser um sistema tropical logo a seguir à passagem pelos Açores. E mais uma vez é exactamente a convecção no centro que indica o que se passou, não é a localização da depressão.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Fev 2008 às 06:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A nossa  Menina,indiferente à discussão sub ou extra, lá vai continuando no seu trajecto,tendo já provocado boas quantidades de precipitação um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores e no seu movimento para sueste irá agora bafejar a Madeira.






Depois,ao que tudo indica deslocar-se-á para nordeste e dissipar-se-á a oeste da Península Ibérica não sem antes, também por aqui deixar algumas precipitações.
Tanto o GFS como o Europeu foram nas 2 últimas saídas retirando quantidades volumosas que em determinada altura haviam previsto sobretudo a litoral sul,mas dilataram o prazo de influência da dita Menina prevendo precipitaçoes muito para além de Domingo.
Pela experiência adquirida em anteriores similares situações,nada estará ainda garantido ,sendo certo  uma questão:- Esta Menina ,aparece isolada e quando morrer a Oeste da nossa costa voltará a circulação zonal ,o bloqueio Anticiclónico :assim apontam os modelos a médio/longo prazo .
Mas isso é conversa para ter lá mais para a frente.
Por ora, venha de lá essa Menina para animar um pouco estas hostes tão fustigadas por este Inverno soft...


----------



## Henrique (15 Fev 2008 às 06:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

É como se estivesse a olhar para uma sobremesa deliciosa antes de comer a refeição...que bonito...nem vou dizer mais nada para não estragar


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Henrique disse:


> É como se estivesse a olhar para uma sobremesa deliciosa antes de comer a refeição...que bonito...nem vou dizer mais nada para não estragar



Esses teus estados de espirito Henrique são mesmo  eu tenho-os iguais.





Hun ?? Instabilidade ate quando fins de Setembro


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Independentemente da discussão a "coisa" (nome tão científico este) tem um aspecto bem catita... e já não viamos nada assim há uns tempos! Pelo menos o ânimo subiu e a discussão aumentou


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2008 às 10:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não sei quais os motivos para contentamento, ou ainda não repararam que as linhas de instabilidade cada vez mais estão no mar e que a depressão vai "bater na parede" e fazer ricochete ... 
 Quando no Domingo a chuva chegar será praticamente apenas no litoral, isto se não se disspar e pra mim se chover só se for Domingo, Segunda ...

 O anti-ciclone vai comer esta depressãozinha ao pequeno almoço!!!


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> A nossa  Menina,indiferente à discussão sub ou extra, lá vai continuando no seu trajecto,tendo já provocado boas quantidades de precipitação um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores e no seu movimento para sueste irá agora bafejar a Madeira.



Se for uma menina bem comportada levará água a todos, depois dos Açores a Madeira e finalmente o Continente. Não há assim tantas depressões com este patriotismo  

*Animação das últimas horas: (1,5Mb)*
Clicar na imagem






*Temperatura Nuvens (10:15z)*
Nos Açores está animado com a parte mais convectiva sobre algumas ilhas.









*Quikscat 10:03z  (Vento)*


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Fev 2008 às 10:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia pessoal!

Finalmente algo para nos animar, e talvez tirar as teias de aranha às máquinas fotográficas 

A coisas nos Açores já vai negra:









Cumprimentos!!!


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se for uma menina bem comportada levará água a todos, depois dos Açores a Madeira e finalmente o Continente. Não há assim tantas depressões com este patriotismo
> 
> *Animação das últimas horas: (1,5Mb)*
> Clicar na imagem



Eu só tou a ver uma coisa que não estou a gostar muito. A nossa menina "bem comportada" parece estar a "abrir as pernas" um bocadinho... ou seja, seria de esperar que ficasse menos compacta em torno do núcleo, mas espero que não abra muito mais... seria frustrante que perdesse a sua intensidade! MAs continuo optimista... pelo menos chuvinha para os terrenos vem aí


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bons dias...

Pelo satelite do IM o bicho aumentou muito de tamanho...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59450 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias...
> 
> Pelo satelite do IM o bicho aumentou muito de tamanho...




Por mim que cresça e cresça  o AA é que não está a querer ceder


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por mim que cresça e cresça  o AA é que não está a querer ceder



Sim crescer não é mau, eu não quero é que perca intensidade  O GFS insiste em prolongar a ocorrência. Quanto ao AA já sabemos a força dele! Já agora aparte isto sabemos que depois da tempestade virá a bonAAnça, mas olhando a célebre incógnita que é o GFS a longo prazo, o fim de fevereiro/ início de Março não vem alterar nada para Portugal mas há uma tendência no mínimo estranha para descida nas temperaturas alastrando por toda a Europa... Se calhar para acompanhar de futuro com algum interesse se isto for uma tendência a manter...

MAs isto são outras águas que venha agora a festa que nós gostamos


----------



## Gongas (15 Fev 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pessoal eu axo k anda tudo muito optimista, vamos aguardar com serenidade...senão vai ser a desilução total.  para mim umas boas trovoadas ja chegavam.
tambem penso k sera um episodio normal de chuva. lembrem-se k muito raramente episodios extremos este ano chegam ao continente.


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Crescer ou não crescer depende do que querem que ela seja. Se fosse realmente possível um desenvolvimento subtropical o ideal era ir ficando mais compacta. Mas nunca será uma grande depressão de um tipo ou outro, não tem força para isso nem nunca esteve previsto. 

O pico da intensidade (em termos de pressão) segundo o GFS seria hoje lá para o final do dia, a partir daí será sempre a enfraquecer, mas como ainda falta muito até Domingo acho que ainda é uma grande incógnita de que modo afectará o Continente pois o GFS está a mudar bastante em relação ao futuro da depressão a partir de amanhã. Quanto à evolução para subtropical penso que a grande oportunidade é hoje pois vai ser quando terá a pressão mais baixa e estará mais a sul em águas mais quentes e o avançar do dia ajudará à convecção.  Mas para já não há qualquer sinal disso, antes pelo contrário.

Esta situação era capaz de ser impecável é se à medida que se aproximasse do continente interagisse com frio em altura vindo de norte. Mas o frio está realmente a descer até cá abaixo mas longe, no Mediterrâneo oriental.


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

ESTOFEX - previsão expandida para as primeiras horas de evento:

Extended Forecast
Valid: Sat 16 Feb 2008 06:00 to Sun 17 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 14 Feb 2008 23:04
Forecaster: SCHLENCZEK

SYNOPSIS

A tongue of 40°C theta-e is advected towards southwestern Iberia during Saturday afternoon. Southeast of the upper level cut off low between the Azores and the Canary Isles, a jet streak with 60 m/s at 300hPa will travel northeastward while weakening and splitting. Its left exit region will reach southwestern Iberia in the late evening hours.

In the wake of a large upper longwave trough over eastern Europe, cold air convection may produce some isolated flashes. Best chances for lightning should exist over the southern Black Sea / Bosporus region on Saturday evening where steep mid level lapse rates and great parcel layer depths are forecast.

DISCUSSION

extreme southwestern Iberia

Low level moisture convergence may enhance instability and some hundred J/kg almost uncapped MLCAPE should be available. Although 0-6 km deep layer shear is forecast to stay below 20 m/s, storms may benefit from moderate QG forcing in the left exit region of the jet southwest of Iberia. Multi-cellular storms will tend to cluster during the evening hours. Downward momentum transport may allow some isolated severe gusts as 20 to 25 m/s wind speed at 700hPa are forecast. Main convective activity will likely stay outside of our forecast area and therefore a level-one threat is not warranted ATTM.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pois bem eu cá por mim ... o que vejo nos próximos dias ... é uma depressão que cada vez parece ter menos precipitação associada sendo a maior parte convectiva, do estilo aqui chove e a 10 km de distancia não chove em que basicamente deverá chover nos sitios onde trovejar....
E em que os modelos parecem ter imensas dúvidas na capacidade das "cabeçadas" que esta depressão vai dar no "muro de betão/aço" que é este anti-ciclone...

E eu cá por mim não espero nada de especial nestes dias .... !!

Desculpem mas não tou tão entusiasta como vocês !!

E as previsões para os próximos dias apontam para as "cabeçadas a fazerem ricochete" nesse anticiclone antes da chegada do AA...

Corrigam-me se estiver errado !!


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Pois bem eu cá por mim ... o que vejo nos próximos dias ... é uma depressão que cada vez parece ter menos precipitação associada sendo a maior parte convectiva, do estilo aqui chove e a 10 km de distancia não chove em que basicamente deverá chover nos sitios onde trovejar....
> E em que os modelos parecem ter imensas dúvidas na capacidade das "cabeçadas" que esta depressão vai dar no "muro de betão/aço" que é este anti-ciclone...
> 
> E eu cá por mim não espero nada de especial nestes dias .... !!
> ...



Subscrevo. Com pena mas concordo. Vejo um Anticiclone imenso e potente sobre quase toda a Europa...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Pois bem eu cá por mim ... o que vejo nos próximos dias ... é uma depressão que cada vez parece ter menos precipitação associada sendo a maior parte convectiva, do estilo aqui chove e a 10 km de distancia não chove em que basicamente deverá chover nos sitios onde trovejar....
> E em que os modelos parecem ter imensas dúvidas na capacidade das "cabeçadas" que esta depressão vai dar no "muro de betão/aço" que é este anti-ciclone...
> 
> E eu cá por mim não espero nada de especial nestes dias .... !!
> ...



Bom de facto se a pressão não baixar e o vento não rodar para oeste/sudoeste tambem vejo isto tudo muito mal parado 

Mas sejamos optimistas  os modelos são apenas uma referencia...a cada dia que passa mais probablidades á de chover é o clima continental meus amigos  estamos em transição.

Acho que ainda vai crescer mais...está-se a abastecer se a pressão estivesse mais baixa nós por cá já tinhamos nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2008 às 13:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Esta depressão está com uma aparência bem bonita segundo as imagens de satelite, e até já foi batisada é  "A nossa Menina" 
Belo debate sobre as caracteristicas de "subtropicalidade", ou não desta depressão, já deu para aprender...


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Esta depressão está com uma aparencia bem bonita segundo as imagens de satelite, *e até já foi batisada é  "A nossa Menina"*



Eu até dizia uma piada sobre isso, mas não quero ferir a susceptibilidade dos users até porque isto não é um site para maiores de 18  Mas a nossa menina que chegue e que traga muita chuva e trovoada para animar as hostes!


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Acho que o GFS está a começar a inventar demais para o meu gosto com esta depressão a partir de amanhã e alguma instabilidade a manter-se durante toda a próxima semana.


Agora em tom de brincadeira, já se nota algum péssimismo nas hostes o que confirma estarmos neste momento na Fase 2 da escala de Estados de Espírito do CAAlmex


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Fev 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Bom de facto se a pressão não baixar e o vento não rodar para oeste/sudoeste tambem vejo isto tudo muito mal parado
> 
> Mas sejamos optimistas  os modelos são apenas uma referencia...a cada dia que passa mais probablidades á de chover é o clima continental meus amigos  estamos em transição.
> 
> Acho que ainda vai crescer mais...está-se a abastecer se a pressão estivesse mais baixa nós por cá já tinhamos nuvens.




 Duas imagens sem dúvida lindas! (especialmente a primeira) A "Nossa Menina" é bem bonita! Esperemos que não se fique só pela beleza...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pois ... mas não me agrada este fortalecimento do anti-ciclone novamente nas nossas latitudes!!
Se a pressão não baixar não tou a ver grande coisa ... 
Tomara que eu esteja errado ... mas tou a ver pressão demaisada para grandes chuvadas .. quanto mais pra chuva !!

isto parece mais uma luta de David contra Golias !!


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

De facto o diagrama do cAAlmex espelha exactamente o padrão observado no MeteoPT para estes fenómenos!


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Esta depressão está com uma aparência bem bonita segundo as imagens de satelite, e até já foi batisada é  "A nossa Menina"
> Belo debate sobre as caracteristicas de "subtropicalidade", ou não desta depressão, já deu para aprender...




Pelas imagens de satélite do IM desde as 16h00 de ontem até às 14h00 de hoje a "menina" mexeu-se mas foi pouco e para sul.
ainda se perde na vastidão do atlantico....e chega cá um "bébé"...ou um "zigoto"...


----------



## Sam (15 Fev 2008 às 15:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Olá a todos
Um calmex já vinha a dar jeito
Afinal todos os sites que tenho consultado dão chuva como certa, mas parece q com menos intensidade.. 
Mas como errar é humano e eu não sei analisar modelos, o que vos parece..
Aqui para a zona de Évora é facil encontrar previsões, mas para Mora, mais precisamente n é... pois afinal estou no cantinho do distrito e o tempo difere um pc da capital do mm...
Bom fim semana e boas fotos a todos
Abraços


----------



## Henrique (15 Fev 2008 às 15:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Oh meu deus! Pra onde é que a "Gaja" ta a ir!? Epa, é aqui! Opaaa!


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Sam disse:


> Olá a todos
> Um calmex já vinha a dar jeito
> Afinal todos os sites que tenho consultado dão chuva como certa, mas parece q com menos intensidade..
> Mas como errar é humano e eu não sei analisar modelos, o que vos parece..
> ...



Bom em termos de meteogramas nao encontrei nada, mas tanto o intellicast como o accuweather têm previsões especificamente para Mora... De qualquer forma acho que este género de previsão por localidade estão muito longe da realidade...


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2008 às 15:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Nós aqui à espera da "Menina"....
Ninguém quer ir tirar umas fotos para a grécia, creta ou turquia? é que o gfs está a dar uma situação jeitosa para os próximos dias.
já tou farto dos gregos
espero que a selecção os ponha no sítio no próximo jogo amigável.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Esta saída é simplesmente inacreditável ... de tão horrivel que está a ser !!!

Mais uma ou duas saídas e aí tiram toda a chuva a partir de Segunda-Feira, isto se não tirarem Domingo ainda


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2008 às 16:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Esta saída é simplesmente inacreditável ... de tão horrivel que está a ser !!!
> 
> Mais uma ou duas saídas e aí tiram toda a chuva a partir de Segunda-Feira, isto se não tirarem Domingo ainda



Não percepcionei isso da saída do gfs... no entanto em termos de previsões isso nota-se... o freemeteo tirou quase toda a chuva para Lisboa no Domingo para Lisboa por exemplo. No entanto no freemeteo vi pela primeira vez uma previsão deles para terça á tarde: "chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada" esta ainda não tinha lido no freemeteo


----------



## Hawk (15 Fev 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não percepcionei isso da saída do gfs... no entanto em termos de previsões isso nota-se... o freemeteo tirou quase toda a chuva para Lisboa no Domingo para Lisboa por exemplo. No entanto no freemeteo vi pela primeira vez uma previsão deles para terça á tarde: "chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada" esta ainda não tinha lido no freemeteo




também prevêm "chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada" para hoje no Funchal a partir das 21h. Espero que acertem!


----------



## Sam (15 Fev 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Bom em termos de meteogramas nao encontrei nada, mas tanto o intellicast como o accuweather têm previsões especificamente para Mora... De qualquer forma acho que este género de previsão por localidade estão muito longe da realidade...



No accuweather já tinha visto, mas realmente por vezes passam ao lado na previsao... vou dar uma vista de olhos ao outro. 
Obrigada pela ajuda. Vai-se aprendendo alg coisa
thanks vitamos


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

será só impressão ou a atmosfera já começa a comportar-se como nos meses de Primavera, ou se calhar a atmosfera pensa que já estamos na Primavera ....

É que estas saídas do GFS matam-me, e com estas depressões esquisitas que provocam chuva (dizem eles) a 1020 mb!!

Além disso esta tentativa de sobrevivência no meio de tanto anti-ciclone ... deve estar a colocar os modelos "malucos" com comportamentos esquisitos de depressões a "pregarem cabeçadas" neste já mitico anti-ciclone de Fevereiro.... 
 Mas a ver vamos o que isto vai dar ... mas para já a chuva está adiada por mais 12h, a ver vamos o que isto vai dar ...
 Mas tenho um palpite que isto vai continuar a dar cambalhotas nas próximas runs ... mesmo já faltando tão pouco tempo ...


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Hawk disse:


> também prevêm "chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada" para hoje no Funchal a partir das 21h. Espero que acertem!



Já houve algumas trovoadas a Oeste da Madeira não muito longe. Para o continente estou a ver isto cada vez mais frágil.

*14:00z*


----------



## Henrique (15 Fev 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A pequena Mariazinha ta a tentar imitar aquela coisa ao lado de Madagascar ja viram?
Va tu consegues! Força Mariazinha! ^^ larga o atlantico e vem ter conosco!
Bom pelo menos ja lançou um braçinho na nossa direcção, vamos ver se a encomenda chega cá


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Fev 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O CAAlmex vende-se em qualquer farmácia? Precisa de receita médica ou é de venda livre?


----------



## rijo (15 Fev 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*Açores: Sata cancela voos devido ao mau tempo
*


> Ponta Delgada, 15 Fev (Lusa) - A Sata cancelou hoje quatro voos entre as ilhas açorianas devido ao mau tempo que se regista em algumas ilhas do arquipélago, afectando um total de 84 passageiros, adiantou fonte da companhia aérea.
> 
> A mesma fonte indicou à agência Lusa que a companhia cancelou ligações entre as ilhas Terceira, São Jorge e São Miguel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 18:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> será só impressão ou a atmosfera já começa a comportar-se como nos meses de Primavera, ou se calhar a atmosfera pensa que já estamos na Primavera ....
> 
> É que estas saídas do GFS matam-me, e com estas depressões esquisitas que provocam chuva (dizem eles) a 1020 mb!!
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente  é por isso que acredito quanto mais tempo for passando mais probablidades á de chover 

Pessoal calma que ela não tarda dá uma guinada pra norte e entra por ai acima


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

As trovoadas continuaram próximas da Madeira mas sempre ao lado.








E a depressão tem vindo a enfraquecer ao longo do dia, pelo menos é o que me parece, de vez em quando vão aparecendo outros vórtices, sinal de que a circulação está a enfraquecer. Penso eu de que ... A convecção também continua fraca próxima do centro.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Fev 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

a do calmex está brutal 

bem continua a previsão de grande instabilidade, agora um pouco mais fraca, mas ainda com alguma consistência no que toca a dia 17  com um prolongar da situação instável até ao final da semana 

vamos lá ver o que isto vai dar, o AA tem de ceder algumas vezes  

I.M.

Domingo, 17 de Fevereiro de 2008

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sueste, com rajadas da
ordem de 90 km/h no Litoral. Nas terras altas, o vento será forte
a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) de sueste, com rajadas da ordem de
100 km/h.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes em regime de aguaceiros, que poderão
ser forte em especial na região Sul.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

2ª Feira, 18 de Fevereiro de 2008

Céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
gradualmente fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h). Nas terras altas,
o vento será moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sul, com rajadas
da ordem de 70 km/h.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ilda Simões/Pedro Gomes






abraços


----------



## Hawk (15 Fev 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Até ao momento não se registaram trovoadas na Madeira. O vento intensificou-se durante a tarde e o céu continua carregadinho. Alguns aguaceiros fracos mas nada mais que isso...Ainda tenho esperança que surga qualquer coisa interessante...Há possibilidade?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em Olhão, mais concretamente na Ilha da Fuseta as casas estão a ser engolidas pelo Oceano Atlântico, a ondulação alta nos últimos dias e nos próximos dias muitas casas vão parar ao mar, ondulação forte com marés vivas na próxima semana, vai tudo ao ar, Notícia dada no telejornal da RTP1. Espero que a RTP disponibilize o vídeo para colocar aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*





Estes tipos  por mim á vontade é preciso é que cai água desde que não ultrupasse os 500 mm em 3 dias.


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, mais concretamente na Ilha da Fuseta as casas estão a ser engolidas pelo Oceano Atlântico, a ondulação alta nos últimos dias e nos próximos dias muitas casas vão parar ao mar, ondulação forte com marés vivas na próxima semana, vai tudo ao ar, Notícia dada no telejornal da RTP1. Espero que a RTP disponibilize o vídeo para colocar aqui.



Já vi a reportagem no canal1. É bem pior que a praia de Faro... Há 9 dias que temos o levante a comer a ria formosa... Dizem por aí que quando está vento levante não se arrancam dentes e pelos vistos também não se pode ter "barrecas" da praia. 

A quantidade de areia que desapareceu é impressionante...


----------



## Blizzard (15 Fev 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, por aqui td mt calmo... por enquanto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Fev 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu cá continuo na espectativa e á espera dos modelos decisivos de amanha...

Mas o que é certo foi o verdadeiro SHOW SAT que esta menina nos deu ao proporcionar quase uma divisao e a formaçao de um vortice adjacente ao centro depressionario...

FOI BRUTAL!! quase pensei que iamos ter a dobrar  ehehe

Mas parece ja estar a querer agregar-se de novo á mae


----------



## Rog (15 Fev 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, por aqui a Madeira já está sob influência do sistema depressionário, mas nada de especial... uns aguaceiros fracos... fraquitos mesmo... sem vento, sem trovoadas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Meteograma para Olhão:





Lindo meteograma e do 2ºpainel mete mais 71 mm, bom até ao fim do mês 200 mm deve ser deve, exagerados ou não


----------



## JAlves (16 Fev 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, mais concretamente na Ilha da Fuseta as casas estão a ser engolidas pelo Oceano Atlântico, a ondulação alta nos últimos dias e nos próximos dias muitas casas vão parar ao mar, ondulação forte com marés vivas na próxima semana, vai tudo ao ar, Notícia dada no telejornal da RTP1. Espero que a RTP disponibilize o vídeo para colocar aqui.



Cá está ele.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=326802&tema=1&pagina=&palavra=&ver=1

A natureza a repor a ordem...


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



JAlves disse:


> Cá está ele.
> A natureza a repor a ordem...



Nem mais.... pena é o lixo que ficará por lá quando o mar mandar tudo abaixo.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 01:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Como se já advinhava há umas horas com aqueles vórtices todos, a circulação em superficie rompeu-se e agora é uma manta de retalhos pouco definida com instabilidade espalhada por uma vasta área especialmente entre os Açores e a Madeira. A ver se ela reconstroi uma nova circulação ou se está numa de se despedir.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Fev 2008 às 01:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*







Deste lado do Espaço,deste lado que o satélite alcança,são visíveis apenas duas  grandes regiões depressionárias :- O Ciclone Tropical Ivan quase a entrar pelo nordeste de Madagascar e 
a nossa menina sub-extra que anda a fazer as delícias deste forum.
Ela surpreendeu pela  pujança adquirida ,mas infelizmente para nós, também surpreendeu na trajectória, por ter atingido latitudes tão baixas e demasiado a Oeste .Há dados novos .Consequências diversas. Agora , parece que já a vamos ter toda desmembrada porque o caminho a rumar para nordeste tornou-se demasiado longo .Agora já não é domingo que pode haver precipitação forte , mas lá para segunda, ou terça, sim lá para terça  pode haver algum foco de instabilidade numa vasta área.
Depois parece que quarta já tudo vai acabar sem termos ainda certezas que algo irá começar.
Sabemos da  dificuldade dos modelos nesta textura de circulação atmosférica.
Continua aberto o tempo e o espaço para as surpresas.Se hoje a surpresa foi num sentido, amanhã sê-lo-á noutro.
Venha ela como vier,MAS QUE TRAGA ÁGUA ,
depois se puder trazer trovoada,óptimo,
e vento e neve nos cumes ...
Mas hoje já nos roubaram muitos litros de água...


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Parece que o cenário pouco mudou em relação ao previsto na 5ª feira.
Confesso que estava com algum receio de chegar hoje e ver que tinha ido tudo pelo cano a baixo.

Venham ela!


----------



## psm (16 Fev 2008 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ordenamento do território onde está?
Está em plutão.E depois a culpa é do "mau tempo".Desculpem este pequeno off topic.
pelo modelo do ecmwf das 00, até ao dia 22 acaba-se a neura deste (AA)
depois é mais complicada a previsão, espero que não se concretize essa mesma pois a tendecia é para o nosso amigo se instalar novamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 09:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Para variar o medo de coloar alertas é muito mas tenho a certeza que logo á noite pelo menos o Algarve já está em laranja  e talvez tambem Setubal Santarem Lisboa Évora e Beja.


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2008 às 09:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não contes muito com isso. Se o vento rodar para sudoeste eles tiram logo o alerta por ondulação. Talvez se mantenha o amarelo pelo vento...

Para já amanheceu com céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,2 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *12,6 ºC*.
Posso contar com chuva esta noite ?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*





A probablidade de chuva forte para amanhã é de 90/100%


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pela Madeira tem passado quase tudo ao lado... a noite foi calma com chuva fraca num total de 3,1mm, sem vento, sem trovoadas...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

 espetaculo


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui, céu com nuvens altas, vento forte de leste/sueste, o Levante está mesmo forte, esse mapa está mesmo fixe Mário


----------



## Blizzard (16 Fev 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, céu com nuvens altas, vento forte de leste/sueste, o Levante está mesmo forte, esse mapa está mesmo fixe Mário



Boas, por aqui igual! 

E quando a esmola é muita.... se chover metade já não é mau!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, céu com nuvens altas, vento forte de leste/sueste, o Levante está mesmo forte, esse mapa está mesmo fixe Mário



Igualmente em Vila Real Santo Ant. 

Uma ventania de Este k nem se pode...

Gosto muito do bombardiamento que o MM5 faz ao sul todo e Oeste:

http://ulla.meteogalicia...._00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*





Alerta por tormentas en el extremo SW. Más de 30mm en 1h (prob. 30%) 

ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Por el suroeste se irá acercando la borrasca de Canarias y afectará a la mitad sur peninsular los próximos dos días. 

Los índices de inestabilidad indican una elevada probabilidad de tormentas que podrían ser fuertes o muy fuertes con una probabilidad del 30%, y formar sistemas organizados como multicélulas. 

En superficie los vientos de componente este o sureste serán todavía persistentes, sobre todo el domingo y el lunes.

*Predicción y riesgos*

El domingo se espera que el frente atlántico que afecta las Islas Canarias se desplace al suroeste peninsular donde, con una probabilidad del 30%, dejará precipitaciones de hasta 30 mm en una hora.

KOKA's: Se esperan la posibilidad de tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes afectando el extremo suroeste peninsular, con más de 30 mm en una hora y rachas fuertes de viento.




Fonte: EL Tiempo Severo


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui alguns trovões chuva moderada 
actividade electrica perto da madeira


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por el suroeste se irá acercando la borrasca de Canarias



Qual borrasca das Canárias qual quê. Esta é nossa 

A análise do Estofex também (para Domingo). Trovoadas sim mas sem grande capacidade de organização,mas recomenda acompanhamento pois as condições podem mudar.



> Another area with numerous thunderstorms should exist west / southwest of Portugal where better instability will be present but weak shear should preclude thunderstorm organisation. The environment over south Portugal / SW Spain could become conducive for a few hail reports after midnight as mid-level lapse rates steepen and 0-3km helicity values increase to more than 300 J/kg. Main inhibiting factor will be meager instability release, but those areas have to be monitored.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Alerta por tormentas severas (prob. 30%). Mar del SW.  --

- Alerta por tormentas fuertes (prob. 40%) o severas (20%). Extremo SW. 


- Alerta por lluvias intensas (prob. 30%). Extremo SW




_____  ACTUALIZADO  12H  DE  16  DE  FEBRERO  DE  2008 ______






ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Por el suroeste se irá acercando la borrasca de Canarias y afectará a la mitad sur peninsular los próximos dos días. 

A 850hPa encontramos una combinación de dos masas muy diferentes. Por un lado encontramos una lengua cálida y húmeda procendente del este del atlántico de hasta 10ºC, y por otra parte encontramos una masa fría y seca situada en la península, el mediterráneo y el norte de África de hasta 0 ó 2ºC. En dicha zona de confluencia (suroeste) se formará un frente muy activo que, al nivel de 700hPa, la humedad relativa será superior al 90%.   

Los índices de inestabilidad indican una elevada probabilidad de tormentas que podrían ser fuertes o muy fuertes, y formar sistemas organizados como multicélulas. Por ejemplo, en frente de las costas del suroeste, el CAPE se sitúa cerca de los 800J/kg, el Lifted entorno los -3ºC, con Thompson 36, mientras que la helicidad relativa se situará cerca de los 500 m2/s2.  

*Además, el domingo por la mañana en el extremo suroeste habrá un "índice de tornados" favorable para la formación de torbellinos, siendo más probables mangas marinas.*



Predicción y riesgos

El domingo se espera que el frente atlántico que afecta las Islas Canarias se desplace al suroeste peninsular donde, con una probabilidad del 30%, dejará precipitaciones de hasta 30 mm en una hora.




KOKA's: Se esperan la posibilidad de tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes afectando el extremo suroeste peninsular, con más de 30 mm en una hora, rachas fuertes de viento o fenómenos severos como mangas o down bursts.


Fonte: El Tiempo Severo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estou com *19,4 ºC* e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas por onde o sol espreita de vez em quando.
Pode ser que comece a chover já a partir desta noite.
Vamos ver o que se aproxima.


----------



## Blizzard (16 Fev 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Mais um alerta: http://www.meteomundial.com/

Nas Canárias já há registos de rajadas de vento de 110K/h!!!


----------



## Henrique (16 Fev 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ja viram o menino la de baixo do lado de Madagascar o (IVAN)? Que centro perfeito! 
Bem agora a parte mais a sul desta nossa amiga está a ganhar balanço e dirige-se para aqui a toda a velocidade ^^
Está bonito de ser ver.
Estava a pensar no mesmo Daniel_Vilao  condições não faltam, é so aprecer um bocadinho de ceu mais escuro sem ser estas nuvens altas a toldar o céu que eu odeio


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Vento moderado a forte já em Setúbal e vai intensificar-se por a tarde e noite fora e só se vai embora terça ! Pode vir uma coisa engraçada


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Quikscat 14:33 (vento)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Hmm  muito vapor  parecem ser dois nucleos...atenção ao radar e preparem as maquinas.


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, por aqui períodos de chuva, num total de 18,1mm desde as 0h
13ºC
94%HR
Já ocorreram algumas trovoadas, e pelo aspecto de satélite, vem aí mais...

A Ponta de Sol ja registou hoje cerca de 13 mm por hora


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Run das 12 linda!Amnha vem da boa mas depois ainda vem melhor


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ventania desmarcada, ceu encoberto e até o frio se juntou a festa...

Vamos levar poucas vamos, isto tá a ficar com um aspecto interessante...


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estive à procura de webcams no algarve e encontrei esta que pertence a um hotel em lagos, e onde dá para ver que pelo menos vento já há! 

http://www.vivendamiranda.com/webcam/Live-fire-general.htm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pont da situaçao aqui no sul, pois parece que vai começar mais cedo...

Vento a soprar forte com rajadas... as antenas estao doidas

Alguns rolos...

Tempo esquisito...

Ceu totalmete coberto

Estou a ficar ansioso


----------



## Henrique (16 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui até ta calmo, talvez seja o respirar fundo antes do mergulho XD esperemos. Coitados dos modelos de precipitação...estam completamente à nora


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Isto hoje está estranho como tudo.

Aqui vai o que dizem os 3 modelos relativamente à precipitação, um global e dois de mesoescala.
Comparação entre o GFS e o HIRLAM do INM (runs 12z)

*GFS (Dom 00z - Ter 18z)*






http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*HIRLAM (Dom 00z - Seg 12z)*





http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


E finalmente o WRF do Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro.  O WRF é um modelo americano de mesoescala muito prometedor e que está a ganhar popularidade internacional, é inicializado com dados do GFS, mas deconheco se a Universidade de Aveiro faz isto apenas a titulo académico/exprimental ou mais a sério. Não dá por exemplo para saber com que run do GFS foi inicializado. Em Portugal há ainda outro WRF a correr no Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa mas o de Aveiro parece ter mais resolução e apresentação mais cuidada.

Meto hoje aqui à prova o de Aveiro para vermos como se comporta nesta situação complicada de modelar.


*WRF (Dom 00z  - Ter 00z)*





http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/precip.php?lang=pt


----------



## Blizzard (16 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Parece que está a formar-se algo aqui por baixo...


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2008 às 19:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

até  tornados  podemos ter





abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, estão *13,7 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado, ao contrário do que se passou durante a tarde.
No entanto, não tarda nada e estarão aí muitas nuvens que nos poderão trazer chuva.
Nota-se que há muito vapor de água no ar, a Lua não aparece nitidamente.


----------



## Henrique (16 Fev 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Meu deus, o que ai vem....muita muita muita chuva 
Ja se ve um ponto de convecção a SdO de Sagres, vamos la ver se cresce bastante
Multiplicai-vos! XD


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Olha 0.000001% do que ai vem  já espreita...estou com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Olha 0.000001% do que ai vem  já espreita...estou com 15.6ºC.



boas

já estou a ver o Mário sentado em frente ao pc a fazer f5 para actualizar o radar e com uma caixa de calmex 

está a chegar amigo 

abraços


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Olha 0.000001% do que ai vem  já espreita...estou com 15.6ºC.





O tal problema do radar de loulé. Mete um tecto baixo de nuvens quando não há nada do género...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já estou a ver o Mário sentado em frente ao pc a fazer f5 para actualizar o radar e com uma caixa de calmex
> 
> ...





Podes crer a aquele pedacinho visivel no radar é a cabeça de algo que irá ser grande  vamos lá ver se o IM não mata nenhum dos radares.

Pessoal toca a tirar as teias de aranha dos pluviómetros.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> até  tornados  podemos ter
> 
> ...



Tornados?! 

O meu Deus!

Vim agora do telhado, estive a fazer um updates ao pluviometro. Vamos lá ver se ele não voa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> até  tornados  podemos ter
> 
> ...



RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

- Alerta por tormentas severas (prob. 30%). Mar del SW. 17-19 de frebrero --

- Alerta por tormentas fuertes (prob. 40%) o severas (20%). Extremo SW. 17-19 de febrero


- Alerta por lluvias intensas (prob. 30%). Extremo SW. 17-19 de febrero

ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Por el suroeste se irá acercando la borrasca de Canarias y afectará a la mitad sur peninsular entre el domingo y el martes. 

A 850hPa encontramos una combinación de dos masas muy diferentes. Por un lado encontramos una lengua cálida y húmeda procendente de Canarias de hasta 10ºC, y por otra parte encontramos una masa fría y seca situada en la península y el mediterráneo de hasta 0 ó 2ºC. En dicha zona de confluencia (suroeste) se reforzará el frente a una actividad muy elevada y con una humedad relativa que, al nivel de 700hPa, será superior al 90%.   

Los índices de inestabilidad indican una elevada probabilidad de tormentas que podrían ser fuertes o muy fuertes, y formar sistemas organizados como multicélulas. Por ejemplo, en frente de las costas del suroeste, el CAPE se sitúa cerca de los 800J/kg, el Lifted entorno los -3ºC, con Thompson 36, mientras que la helicidad relativa se situará cerca de los 500 m2/s2.  

Además, el domingo por la mañana, y sobre todo durante el lunes y el martes, en el extremo suroeste habrá un "índice de tornados" favorable para la formación de torbellinos, siendo al principio marinos para finalizar con la linea de formación sobre tierra.



Predicción y riesgos



El domingo se espera que el frente atlántico que afecta las Islas Canarias se desplace al suroeste peninsular donde, con una probabilidad del 30%, dejará precipitaciones de hasta 30 mm en una hora.

KOKA's: Se esperan tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes afectando el extremo suroeste peninsular, con más de 30 mm en una hora, rachas fuertes de viento u otros fenómenos severos como mangas o reventones.

Atenção Algarvios todos com as máquinas nas mãos, pode surgir tornados ou funnel clouds em terra 

O meu pluviometro se faz um vendaval vai parar a Lisboa


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu estou a gostar do satélite, a instabilidade está a aparecer onde os modelos a punham a aparecer entre as 18:00 e as 24:00. O resto das nuvens altas que andam já por aqui não interessam.


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

I deste evento alguem se lembra ?  É uma destas que eu tou a espera


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

já se nota vento moderado com algumas rajadas, céu coberto já com umas nuvens mais espessas temperatura com uns escaldantes 15.5º.

ela está a chegar 

abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

V..R.S.A

Muito vento a soprar forte e cada vez mais...

E parece que ja nao esta muito longe...varios cb's ao ataque 

http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59629 disse:
			
		

> V..R.S.A
> 
> Muito vento a soprar forte e cada vez mais...
> 
> ...



Ah pois amigo Tornado nos sabemos como são as trovoadas, não são como as superfícies frontais, ja sabemos onde vão bater, podem aparecer a qualquer momento..... num momento pode tar céu limpo no outro ja esta uma grande trovoada,formão-se num abrir e fechar de olhos. Por isso todos com atenção.


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, 
Por aqui na última meia-hora forte trovoada, numa frequência aproximada de de uma por cada 5 seg. 
Caiu tambem algum granizo
11,6ºC
94%HR
1008hpa


----------



## storm (16 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas,

O vento por aqui tem vindo a aumentar, já deu umas boas rajadas.
Chuva,, vamos lá ver se é desta que dá uma boa rega, as culturas já agradecem.

 possibilidade de formação de tornados, espectáculo, é desta que o Algarve vai voar (foi só uma piada)


Cumps,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui por Braga parece-me tudo calmo


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Escusado será repetir que prever tornados é uma coisa muito dificil e que mesmo que haja algumas condições teoricas eles são extremamente raros de ocorrer em Portugal. Isto para não se estar a assustar ninguém...

Boa parte das vezes essas probalidades são dadas por modelos completamente exprimentais e com dados globais, que nem tem em conta a realidade de mesoescala.


Tornado Index (a laranja)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 21:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Se houver tornados será muito estranho porque não instabilidade sufeciente  mas tudo pode acontecer...cinco ou seis F0.


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Normalmente os agricultores aqui falam em minitornados que rebentam com as estufas sem saberem que são as microrajadas ligadas às nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical durante os aguaceiros (na aviação estão mais habituados à coisa). Não me lembro de ver por aqui nenhum funil... A nossa geografia tambem não é muito favorável.

Aliás, lembro-me de qualquer coisa do genero em loulé em 1989 numa reportagem do canal 1 mas não me recordo de pormenores...


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59629 disse:
			
		

> V..R.S.A
> 
> Muito vento a soprar forte e cada vez mais...
> 
> ...



Uma nota: durante o Inverno tem que se dar algum "desconto" às imagens da temperatura das nuvens, as mesmas cores no Inverno não tem a severidade que uma imagem idêntica tem no Verão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui muito vento e a aumentar de intensidade nitidamente...ja da rajadas que abanam a janela...

Muito bom... isto parece prometer


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 21:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-2-48.png?18
 Um MCS em cima de Setúbal previsto para segunda feira, ja na run anterior mostraram , espero q se mantenha


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/VShsZupWiditQgcXscKI/200802162100_msg2_msg_ir_piber.jpeg

http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...fileName=satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif&frame=75


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://www.estofex.org/


Acho que alguem aqui no forum tinha razao ao afirmar que se trava de uma depressao sub-tropical 

Extended Forecast
Valid: Mon 18 Feb 2008 06:00 to Tue 19 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 16 Feb 2008 21:44
Forecaster: TUSCHY

No major changes on the European weather map as split flow regime continues during the forecast period.
Thunderstorms won't evolve neither under the CAA regime over eastern Europe nor under the huge high pressure area over the rest of Europe. Parts of Portugal and Spain alone have the chance to see convection during the forecast period.
*A combination of a broad low pressure area northwest of Portugal and a strong zonal subtropical jet, positioned just south of Portugal and Spain foster an environment for scattered thunderstorms.*Diffluent streamline pattern and placement under a 30-40m/s upper-level streak avouch scattered to widespread thunderstorm development in a weakly capped environment. Numerous mesoscale boundaries should serve as foci for persistent thunderstorm re-development, also assisted by a persistent 10-15m/s LLJ from the SW.Lapse rates at mid-levels and rich mositure content in the boundary layer ensure stronger updrafts and surface based activity in the level-1 area with an attandant severe weather threat.Enhanced helicity values in the lowest 3km hint on an isolated tornado and hail threat.
Instability tapers off rapidly well inland and so does the severe weather threat.
Favorable upper-level dynamics and a persistent LLJ pointing to the south coast of Portugal support copious amounts of rain over southern Portugal and extreme SW-Spain for a prolonged period.


----------



## dgstorm (16 Fev 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Isto por aqui tudo muito calmo... Será que aqui tambem vai chover bem ou nem por isso ?


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Madeira, precipitação acumulada das 20 às 21h:

Santana: 6,0mm
Ponta do Sol: 7,2mm
Funchal: 4,7mm
Areeiro: 18,5mm

O arquipelago está em grande

E pelo continente, Faro às 21h, estava com uma intensidade de vento 50km/h.

Fonte: IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O vento cada vez mais forte: ela já aparece no radar a uns 200 a 300 quilómetros da costa algarvia, venha ela 






No major changes on the European weather map as split flow regime continues during the forecast period. 
Thunderstorms won't evolve neither under the CAA regime over eastern Europe nor under the huge high pressure area over the rest of Europe. Parts of Portugal and Spain alone have the chance to see convection during the forecast period.
A combination of a broad low pressure area northwest of Portugal and a strong zonal subtropical jet, positioned just south of Portugal and Spain foster an environment for scattered thunderstorms.Diffluent streamline pattern and placement under a 30-40m/s upper-level streak avouch scattered to widespread thunderstorm development in a weakly capped environment. Numerous mesoscale boundaries should serve as foci for persistent thunderstorm re-development, also assisted by a persistent 10-15m/s LLJ from the SW.Lapse rates at mid-levels and rich mositure content in the boundary layer ensure stronger updrafts and surface based activity in the level-1 area with an attandant severe weather threat.Enhanced helicity values in the lowest 3km hint on an isolated tornado and hail threat.
Instability tapers off rapidly well inland and so does the severe weather threat.
Favorable upper-level dynamics and a persistent LLJ pointing to the south coast of Portugal support copious amounts of rain over southern Portugal and extreme SW-Spain for a prolonged period.

Fonte: ESTOFEX


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Madeira, precipitação acumulada das 20 às 21h:
> 
> Santana: 6,0mm
> Ponta do Sol: 7,2mm
> ...



Pois é, foi uma hora particularmente intensa com chuva e trovoadas frequentes...
Já estou com total de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h de 40,9mm ainda assim longe dos 18,5mm atingidos numa hora no Areeiro


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Acho que alguem aqui no forum tinha razao ao afirmar que se trava de uma depressao sub-tropical



 

Lá vamos nós de novo.... Lê lá bem:
*«strong zonal subtropical jet»*

Será que estou a ver mal e não estou a ler "subtropical Jet" ou estará lá escrito  "subtropical depression" ou "subtropical storm" ?  

A coitada da depressão ontem entrou em "stall" e ficou com este aspecto paupérrimo porque nada há para a absorver. Nunca esteve minimamente próxima de se tornar subtropical. Embora eu tivesse esperanças, mas era mais desejos do que outra coisa. Já agora, se tivessemos uma depressão subtropical estariamos agora a falar do Arthur, que seria o nome que lhe dariam se fosse subtropical....


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Escusado será repetir que prever tornados é uma coisa muito dificil e que mesmo que haja algumas condições teoricas eles são extremamente raros de ocorrer em Portugal. Isto para não se estar a assustar ninguém...
> 
> Boa parte das vezes essas probalidades são dadas por modelos completamente exprimentais e com dados globais, que nem tem em conta a realidade de mesoescala.
> 
> ...



boas

eu apenas coloquei um mapa de aviso espanhol com essa possibilidade, não afirmo que tal vai acontecer mas que está previsto está, mas estes avisos valem o que valem. não quero assustar ninguém mas atenção. 

abraços


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Lá vamos nós de novo.... Lê lá bem:
> *«strong zonal subtropical jet»*
> 
> Será que estou a ver mal e não estou a ler "subtropical Jet" ou estará lá escrito  "subtropical depression" ou "subtropical storm" ?
> ...




Eu sei ler graças a deus. Hum então fazemos assim tu ficas com a tua opiniao eu fico com a minha e ficamos todos felizes induzidos em erro oh talvez nao


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2008 às 22:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*













.


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Minho disse:


> .


Oh seja tem carateristicas tropicais, das quais podemos lhe chamar depressao sub-tropical...epa mas isto cada 1 tema  sua opiniao,discutila aqui again n leva a llado nehum !


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Eu sei ler graças a deus. Hum então fazemos assim tu ficas com a tua opiniao eu fico com a minha e ficamos todos felizes induzidos em erro oh talvez nao



Não se trata de opinião.  Trata-se de factos. Eu não sei quase nada de meteorologia mas por amor de Deus, não chamemos nomes às coisas que elas não são.


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não se trata de opinião.  Trata-se de factos. Eu não sei quase nada de meteorologia mas por amor de Deus, não chamemos nomes às coisas que elas não são.



Nao fui eu que chamei, se tu não sabes, eu entao n sei que palavra deva uzar! Eu então muito menos! Hum, mas nao fui a chamar o nome sao pessoas qualificadas naquilo que fazem


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tá a chegar pessoal do Algarve preparem-se  por aqui as coisas continuam "normais"...malta que interessa as caracteristicas enjoy the event.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Nao fui eu que chamei, se tu não sabes, eu entao n sei que palavra deva uzar! Eu então muito menos! Hum, mas nao fui a chamar o nome sao pessoas qualificadas naquilo que fazem



Nuno, não vamos azedar o ambiente. Eu tive bastante trabalho em tentar explicar porque não era. Fico com pena que não tenha servido para nada. 

Se queres a explicação de quem realmente sabe, podes começar com a do Estofex ou a do Tiempo Severo, ou vai ver as discussions para o Atlântico do NHC. Em lado nenhum se falou de uma depressão subtropical. Aliás, já ninguém fala de uma depressão porque ela ontem foi-se abaixo das canetas, o que temos agora é uma grande área de baixas pressões.
Se tivessemos uma depressão subtropical isso era até notícia de telejornal, pois seria o primeiro sistema tropical do ano e teria direito a nome pelo NHC, seria notícia em todo o mundo porque a época de ciclones no Atlântico teria começado em Fevereiro e o Al Gore já estaria aos gritos a dizer que era culpa do aquecimento global.

Fiquemos por aqui.


----------



## Nuno (16 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Nuno, não vamos azedar o ambiente. Eu tive bastante trabalho em tentar explicar porque não era. Fico com pena que não tenha servido para nada.
> 
> Se queres a explicação de quem realmente sabe, podes começar com a do Estofex ou a do Tiempo Severo, ou vai ver as discussions para o Atlântico do NHC. Em lado nenhum se fala de uma depressão subtropical. Aliás, já ninguém fala de uma depressão porque ela ontem foi-se abaixo das canetas, o que temos agora é uma grande área de baixas pressões.
> Se tivessemos uma depressão subtropical isso era até notícia de telejornal, pois seria o primeiro sistema tropical do ano e teria direito a nome pelo NHC, seria notícia em todo o mundo porque a é poca de ciclones no Atlântico teria começado em Fevereiro e o Al Gore já estaria aos gritos a dizer que era culpa do aquecimento global.
> ...



Na boa pah, azedar os ambientes? Hum nada disso cmg as coisas ñ sao assim, estamos sou a discutir, se calhar maneira de intreptar as coisas é diferente da tua, mas n faz mal nenhum ! Servio pois, muita gente se calhar gostou de ver aquilo que escreveste. Mas cada um tem a sua opiniao, e eu respeito a tua seija qual fora ela. E este forum serve para se debater qualquer assunto mas com regras como é óbvio!  Sim claro, ate porque vou beber um copo ver umas babes, e ver se apanho alguma trovoada pela madrugada fora pode ser que tenha sorte mas nao me pareçe!


----------



## olheiro (16 Fev 2008 às 23:00)

*finalmente alguma chuva !*

Só agora tive oportunidade de ler as previsões meteorológicas do nosso IM e do INM de Espanha e registei que do lado português se prevê chuva, na pior das hipóteses moderada, e vento moderado a forte que nas terras altas poderá atingir os 100 Hm/hora. 

Os espanhóis são mais Espartanos nas suas previsões e admitem alguma precipitão para os prózimos dias mas sem acrescentar qualquer nota, ainda que  de rodapé, já que é sua prática habitual emitir avisos de mau tempo, com alguma antedecência, quando prevêem algo de anómalo.

Pelo que presumo o que vem aí é uma situação normal de Inverno com o grave pecado de ser curta e saber a pouco. Mas será melhor do que nada.

Quanto ao "depois" logo se verá.....


----------



## Henrique (16 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070513082142AAETVD8
Talvez vos possa ajudar a esclarecer :P eu não li tudo mas pareceu ser util a explicação, vejam la isso, não quero que adaptem o nome "O que deus quizer" à nossa amiga, parece mal ^^


----------



## psm (16 Fev 2008 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boa noite á comunidade.

Estou no estoril e vou resumir o que vejo neste momento com um adágio muito popular."circulo na lua chuva na rua". quanto ao vento é fraco.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: finalmente alguma chuva !*



olheiro disse:


> Pelo que presumo o que vem aí é uma situação normal de Inverno com o grave pecado de ser curta e saber a pouco. Mas será melhor do que nada.
> Quanto ao "depois" logo se verá.....



Olá,
Infelizmente é mais parecida com uma situação de Primavera do que com o Inverno, um evento instável com trovoadas. Se calhar já deviamos ter decretado a morte do Inverno de tão má memória


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

V.R.S.A


O VENTO ACALMOU BASTANTE!! ESTA FRACO...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Meteograma para Olhão:





Cerca de 60 mm para amanhã, se esta precipitação caso se venha a verificar e se for na hora da maré cheia pode complicar o dia, registo uma temperatura de 15.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: finalmente alguma chuva !*



Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Infelizmente é mais parecida com uma situação de Primavera do que com o Inverno, um evento instável com trovoadas. Se calhar já deviamos ter decretado a morte do Inverno de tão má memória



Olha que o frio ainda anda a diambular pelo Hemisfério Norte exemplo disso é a Grécia.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/europa/seguimento-europa-2008-a-1692-2.html#post59573


----------



## psm (16 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

concordo com o vince,é um sistema depressionário com 3 ou 4 pequenos nucleos complexos e ao parece está a encher.


----------



## Santos (16 Fev 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa noite,
Finalmente parece que iremos ter alguma chuva, veremos onde cairá e em que que quantidades, muito difícil de prever....
Olhando para as imagens de satélite, vislumbra-se desorganização naquilo que poderia ser uma depressão engraçada, vamos ver como é que cá chegará e com que intensidade.
Que chova ... pois água necessita-se, veremos


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Haaaaaa carga alerta amarelo alerta amarelo tu não vais chegar  amanhã de manhã tá o sul todo em laranja.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: finalmente alguma chuva !*



Mário Barros disse:


> Olha que o frio ainda anda a diambular pela Europa mais concretamente Hemisfério Norte exemplo disso é a Grécia.



Pois eu sei, mas cá estamos há umas semanas quase em Primavera quer em temperaturas quer agora com este tipo de depressões. 
Pode ser que se marcarmos o funeral do Inverno ele finalmente fique enfurecido  e se levante do caixão em pleno funeral só para assustar toda a gente


----------



## Blizzard (16 Fev 2008 às 23:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, por aqui mt vento sueste c rajadas.

Aproxima-se...


----------



## Blizzard (16 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ena isto agora explodiu!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Blizzard disse:


> Boas, por aqui mt vento sueste c rajadas.
> 
> Aproxima-se...





Está Quase

MCS a caminho  http://www.knmi.nl/data/satrep/archive/ZAMG/ASII/ASII_20080216_2245.png


----------



## psm (16 Fev 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

ao que parece na ultima run do gfs das 18 e ecmwf a comunidade vai estar novamente em neura por causa do nosso amigo(AA).espero que os modelos se "enganem".


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não sei se alguém mais reparou, mas o que é estranho é que o alerta 1 do Estofex é só para segunda-feira e não para amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



psm disse:


> ao que parece na ultima run do gfs das 18 ecmwf a comunidade vai estar novamente em neura por causa do nosso amigo(AA).espero que os modelos se "enganem".



Eu penso que ele que agora vai andar em idas e vindas mais rápidas não vai acampar por tanto tempo 



Vince disse:


> Não sei se alguém mais reparou, mas o que é estranho é que o alerta 1 do Estofex é só para segunda-feira e não para amanhã.



Sim Vince o pico deste evento será entre segunda e terça.


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui mais uma celula deu umas boas trovoadas à poucos minutos atrás
a chuva mantem-se regular, mas sem grande intensidade
11,9ºC
94%HR
1008hpa


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

mas o que acho estranho é que no satélite do IM já devia estar a chover e no meteoam também ali na zona do Algarve e acho que ainda nem pinga 


o que se passa???

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> mas o que acho estranho é que no satélite do IM já devia estar a chover e no meteoam também ali na zona do Algarve e acho que ainda nem pinga
> 
> ...



Já não é primeira vez que tal acontece esperemos que não seje a historia do costume que a chuva quando começa a tocar na costa não percepita mas está lá  eu costumo confiar mais no mosaico de radares do que um deles em especifico.


----------



## Vince (16 Fev 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> mas o que acho estranho é que no satélite do IM já devia estar a chover e no meteoam também ali na zona do Algarve e acho que ainda nem pinga
> o que se passa???
> abraços



Tem a ver com o que disse há umas 2 horas atrás. Não se deixem enganar pela cor/temperatura das nuvens. No Inverno muitas vezes engana. É de olhar mais para o aspecto da coisa no IR, como por exemplo as que estão na Madeira. Durante o dia é mais fácil avaliar com o visível, agora à noite com o IR pode enganar.


----------



## Rog (16 Fev 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> mas o que acho estranho é que no satélite do IM já devia estar a chover e no meteoam também ali na zona do Algarve e acho que ainda nem pinga
> 
> ...



o que se passa é que a torneira ainda não fechou na Madeira

Perto da Madeira e de Marrocos boa actividade electrica...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui, depois de acalmar o vento por breves momentos, o som do mar está fantástico faz uma barulheira, este Levante está a dar cabo de mim, já nem dormir bem consigo, o vento sopra com mais intensidade

Bóia de Faro 
Data último registo : 2008-02-16 Hora: 22:28 +0000
Altura significativa 2.92 m 
Altura máxima 5.03 m Período médio 6.1 s 
Período máximo observado 10.9 s 
Direcção da ondulação SE   
Temperatura da água 16.3 °C 


Fonte: www.hidrografico.pt

O IM devia colocar alerta Laranja no Algarve as ondas já variam em altura significativa superior a 3 metros neste momento e continua o alerta amarelo

Certamente aquelas casas que vimos ontem na RTP1 na Ilha da Fuseta devem ir ao ar assim como na Praia do Alvor, como eu coloquei a notícia no meu blog.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Último Quikscat (23:12), realmente deve estar ventoso no Algarve....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

*Re: finalmente alguma chuva !*



Mário Barros disse:


> Olha que o frio ainda anda a diambular pelo Hemisfério Norte exemplo disso é a Grécia.



Já neva por lá e, na Itália, está imenso frio.


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

são marés de pequena amplitude por isso os estragos não devem ser muito grandes, mas para a semana são oposto especialmente entre os dias 19 a 25.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Tem a ver com o que disse há umas 2 horas atrás. Não se deixem enganar pela cor/temperatura das nuvens. No Inverno muitas vezes engana. É de olhar mais para o aspecto da coisa no IR, como por exemplo as que estão na Madeira. Durante o dia é mais fácil avaliar com o visível, agora à noite com o IR pode enganar.



boas

mas vince no satélite podes ter razão e até concordo contigo mas   no radar de chuva do meteoam as corres representam  intensidade da chuva   por isso já devia pelo menos estar a pingar 

abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



psm disse:


> são marés de pequena amplitude por isso os estragos não devem ser muito grandes, mas para a semana são oposto especialmente entre os dias 19 a 25.



Desde do Verão até esta semana o mar avançou na Ilha da Fuseta entre 15 a 20 metros eu tive lá este verão mas quando vi a notícia ontem fiquei, porque quando está Levante e desde do Verão que tem sido uma constante de estar Levante, a areia é levada toda, quando mudar para SW a areia é reposta, mas só 3ªfeira estará corrente de SW e depois a partir de 4ª feira volta a corrente de sueste forte novamente, a zona que mais sofre é toda a costa algarvia excepto a Praia de Faro, que costuma ter mais estragos quando a corrente é de SW. Apesar de serem marés de pequena amplitude quando forem as marés vivas a partir do dia 19 e se mantiver a ondulação de Sueste muitas casas e muitos apoios de praia vão cair ao mar. 
Ainda hoje falei com um pescador amigo e ele disse este ano com o Sueste que está muita àgua vai vir e ele desde do dia 8 de Fevereiro que não se atreve a ir para o mar porque 5 metros de sudoeste é uma coisa fácil de se estar no mar, agora no Algarve, Sueste a partir de 3 metros é como ir para o Inferno.


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 00:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp?cmbSelArea=far&cmbSelFich=hFVVbgyeKsoPPajcdrTD%2Flis080217000025.jpg&txtDataInicio=2008-02-16+02%3A27&txtDataFim=2008-02-17+00%3A27&dataFim=2008-02-17+00%3A27%3A00&dataIni=2008-02-16+02%3A27%3A00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=max&pesquisa=0


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Henrique disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp?cmbSelArea=far&cmbSelFich=hFVVbgyeKsoPPajcdrTD%2Flis080217000025.jpg&txtDataInicio=2008-02-16+02%3A27&txtDataFim=2008-02-17+00%3A27&dataFim=2008-02-17+00%3A27%3A00&dataIni=2008-02-16+02%3A27%3A00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=max&pesquisa=0



Ainda está um pouco longe a chuva mais 1 hora e deve começar a chover no Algarve.


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

no sueste o periodo é muito curto,como se diz na giria de pescador é mar de vento, é o cava cava,quando é de sw na maior das vezes o periodo é mais longo mas quando á tempestades de sw a situação será  muito mais complicada, não acontece muito no algarve mas acontece e já alguns anos que não ha.


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em Lisboa está uma noite calma (até agora)está uma temperatura amena e o vento está fraco.
Boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 00:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem, por aqui a temperatura lá vai descendo com alguma dificuldade: 13,1ºC

O vento acalmou (está tudo calminho)


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 00:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Hehe peço desculpa o off-topic...mas isto é sempre giro tá a nevar em Atenas.

http://nifada.com/webcam/panorama.htm


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 00:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Hehe peço desculpa o off-topic...mas isto é sempre giro tá a nevar em Atenas.
> 
> já agora vejam o bora no sul de italia


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O GFS no run das 18z mudou ligeiramente, concentrou mais durante a manhã no Algarve.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 01:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pessoal do sul preparem as lanchas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2008 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

V.R.S.A

Oficialmente JA PINGA


----------



## mocha (17 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

aqui tudo calmo, oficialmente vou me deitar, assim qe houver novidades volto


----------



## snowfall4all (17 Fev 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> mas vince no satélite podes ter razão e até concordo contigo mas   no radar de chuva do meteoam as corres representam  intensidade da chuva   por isso já devia pelo menos estar a pingar
> 
> abraços



Boas,

deixem dar uma achega ... penso que o radar mede essencialmente a reflexão do sinal nas gotas de água das nuvens e depois faz umas contas para calcular a intensidade de precepitação. Pode acontecer que já existam nas nuvens gotas suficientemente grandes para serem detectadas sem que acha precipitação e que leve a um erro de avaliação na intensidade de precepitação. Outros factores a ter em conta na análise do radar é facto ser necessário "descontar" a curvatura da terra. O radar mede em linha recta no horizonte e, portanto, nuvens baixas a grande distância não são detectadas. No caso do radar de Coruche do IM acontece também ocorre com frequência o que parece ser uma "imagem fantasma" de precipitação no mar a sul da costa do Algarve, que penso dever-se ao efeito da serra algarvia.

Cmpt.
snowfall4all


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59730 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Oficialmente JA PINGA




Esta nuvem enganou-me...alguma desamparada que deitou uns pingos grossos ca para fora


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tá quase quase  acho que se está a intesificar á medida que vai caminhando para norte.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2008 às 01:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



snowfall4all disse:


> Boas,
> 
> deixem dar uma achega ... penso que o radar mede essencialmente a reflexão do sinal nas gotas de água das nuvens e depois faz umas contas para calcular a intensidade de precepitação. Pode acontecer que já existam nas nuvens gotas suficientemente grandes para serem detectadas sem que acha precipitação e que leve a um erro de avaliação na intensidade de precepitação. Outros factores a ter em conta na análise do radar é facto ser necessário "descontar" a curvatura da terra. O radar mede em linha recta no horizonte e, portanto, nuvens baixas a grande distância não são detectadas. No caso do radar de Coruche do IM acontece também ocorre com frequência o que parece ser uma "imagem fantasma" de precipitação no mar a sul da costa do Algarve, que penso dever-se ao efeito da serra algarvia.
> 
> ...



boas

isso mesmo  

e ainda há  uma falha minha quando digo que o meteoam é radar de chuva, o meteoam é um radar que mede altitude, temp  e tipo de nuvem 

abraços


----------



## Gongas (17 Fev 2008 às 01:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pois é Mário Barros, esses gregos além do futebol, também nos ganham na neve...já é a 2 vez se nao me engano k neva neste inverno. ta tudo maluco.
bem por coimbra, noite calma com algum vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2008 às 02:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Começou derrepente vento forte...com altas rajadas...

Esta a chegar a fruta...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2008 às 02:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas 

IM instala toldo no radar de Loulé para um bom funcionamento com chuva


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2008 às 02:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Finalmente ja chove moderadamente...

O vento e forte...

mas nada de faiscas á vista...


----------



## Nuno (17 Fev 2008 às 05:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por Setúbal vento moderado a forte e ca esperamos a chuvinha


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 07:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bons dias pessoal hoje parece que vamos ter um grande dia.

Bom e para variar maior parte da percepitação ainda se encontra no mar é a historia do costume  a chuva está a chegar a Lisboa 





Por aqui o cenário está mesmo á beira de descarregar a qualquer momento...





Bom a história do costume...


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 08:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Comparação dos run's da meia noite do GFS e do HIRLAM. 


*GFS vs HIRLAM (Dom 06z- Ter 00z)*






http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


*WRF/CliM@UA (Dom 06z- Ter 00z)*






http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/precip.php?lang=pt


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 08:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia Pessoal!

Já cairam os primeiros pingos aqui em Odivelas Mas foram mesmo só pingos Só molhou os carros!
Estranhamente o vento continua moderado de Nordeste. Esperemos que não empurre a chuva toda para o Atlântico.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 09:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Estranhamente o vento continua moderado de Nordeste. Esperemos que não empurre a chuva toda para o Atlântico.



Pois acho que é isso que está mesmo a acontecer é o costume temos de esperar pelo Verão  a percepitação tá toda no mar.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 09:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui céu nublado a ameaçar umas pingas mas ainda estou a seco. Vento fraco a moderado de SE no qual as gaivotas se divertem.


Mesomap 09:00 do Meteomoita:





http://www.meteomoita.com/mesomap.php


Satélite 09:00 (Visível)





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


Radares IM 09:00






 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


Quikscat 09:03


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 09:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

É a história do costume a ténica do rectangulo é a tecnica mais utilizada pela percepitação tudo o que ultrupassar essas linhas imaginárias é para dissipar  é que o mar é o local que mais precisa de água sem duvida...eu até acho que qualquer dia o Atlantico entra em seca.


----------



## Blizzard (17 Fev 2008 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bons dias, por aqui muito vento SE, 
já choveu mas sem ser forte,
o mar tá forte e pelo que vejo ainda vou ter uma tarde de sol.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 09:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*Mau tempo na Madeira:*

 Voo TAP Caracas-Funchal desviado para Lisboa devido ao vento
 Ligações Ferry para Porto Santo interrompidas
 Uma ponte da Praia Formosa interditada devido a uma derrocada
 Remador solitário holandês que pretendia fazer Sagres- Suriname recolhido pela Marinha.


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

bom dia. aqui no estoril ceu nublado sem chuva e vento fraco a moderado de sueste.

vou para assafora que é perto da ericeira.


----------



## rufer (17 Fev 2008 às 10:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas. Por aqui céu nublado e vento fraco. Ainda não choveu nada. Vamos ver para a tarde.
Hoje na rtp1 não percam o programa sobre as grandes cheias.


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ja chove, mas muito pouco, estou um bocado desilodido com isto, aparenta uma coisa e afinal de contas não é mais do que uma chuvazinha passageira que deve parar por volta das 12:00 sem mais para acrescentar 
Quanto ao rectangulo anti precipitação ja era de esperar  
Vamos la ver se surge ai mais qualquer coisa para dar assas à nossa imaginação 
Trovoadas nem velas, enfim tempo chato...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tá a chegar a chuva o vento estoirou está contra ela


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom, aki chove mas nada de especial, já recolhi 9 mm e as trovoadas andam onde, está um vento muito forte de Sueste, batalha GFS e Hirlam até este momento o Hirlam tem acertado, vamos ver se o Hirlam que prevê precipitação entre 20 a 30 mm entre as 12 e as 18 horas, mas pelas imagens de radar não vejo grande coisa para esta tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui as pingas estão a aumentar de frequencia e tamanho mas ainda não se considera chuva 

A pressão e o vento estão a estragar tudo para variar.


----------



## TaviraMan (17 Fev 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia.

Por aqui está a chover moderado e com intervalos, 15ºC,  o vento está forte com rajadas que vão muito além de Sueste, lá em cima as nuvens correm como um carro de Formula 1 algumas mais baixas vêem de Leste, outras mais altas já vêem de Sueste e Sul, enfim, está uma batalha lá em cima

Só uma duvida: É possível fazer este temporal, com 1020 mb??? É o valor de pressão actual aqui!!!


----------



## fsl (17 Fev 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em OEIRAS comecou a molhar o chão.
PRESSAO 1020 estável.
TEMP 14
HUM 81
VENTO fraco de SE


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2008 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

aqui por Sesimbra já chove, vento moderado trovoadas só para amanha como está previsto


abraços


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem, pessoal, por aqui a chuva começou!! Neste momento tenho *12,1ºC*
O vento está mais forte...

Pressão a *1019 hPa* 

Agora nunca mais para...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o céu está totalmente nublado por nuvens altas e o vento é moderado.
Com o vento que parece vir de Leste, caem alguns pingos de chuva.
A temperatura é de *13,1 ºC*.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 11:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui nao se passa nada !

Nem vento, nem chuva, nem nada... a bocado ate tava de sol !

Mas que frustração...


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 11:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Já se sabe como estes eventos são, uma lotaria em que não vale a pena ter grandes expectativas, é esperar e o que vier veio. 

Não acho que nenhum dos modelos esteja mais ou menos correcto, o Hirlam não metia no Algarve mas metia no mar,e também não me parece que assim tenha sido.

Entretanto saiu mais um run do GFS, por sinal o pior de sempre, e normalmente quanto mais em cima do acontecimento mais próximo da realidade estará. Mas pode ser que se engane.

Comparação entre run's do GFS:

*Dom 12:00 - Ter 00:00*


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Aqui nao se passa nada !
> 
> Nem vento, nem chuva, nem nada... a bocado ate tava de sol !
> 
> Mas que frustração...



Por aqui e a mesma coisa.... Mas nos vamos ser os ultimos a ver chuva
Eu ate registo *18,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui parece que se despenhou uma frente quente  as pingas mal se vem voam com o vento contra a janela epaa  venham os 30ºC e as trovoadas de Este que isto não dá com nada o vento faz com que a água se despeje no mar  se tiver 1 mm hoje dou-me por contente.

Já devia estar a chover bem por esta altura...


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui chove quase moderadamente, nao deve passar disto


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui parece que se despenhou uma frente quente  as pingas mal se vem voam com o vento contra a janela epaa  venham os 30ºC e as trovoadas de Este que isto não dá com nada o vento faz com que a água se despeje no mar  se tiver 1 mm hoje dou-me por contente.
> 
> Já devia estar a chover bem por esta altura...



Calma Mário vais ter bem mais do que 1mm, só começou agora a chover...


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 11:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

As trovoadas andam pelo mar, há que ter esperança.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 2 mm só faltam 98


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia a Todos!

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa, já chove  . 
A chuva miudinha começou à uns 20 minutos, o vento está mais forte.

Temperatura actual: +13,8ºC.
Pressão: 1021mb.


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ainda vamos ter das boas vão ver 
Chove ofcialmente moderadamente XD


----------



## JAlves (17 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui por Odivelas há cerca de 30 minutos que chove a chamada "chuva bem chovida". Nem forte nem fraca, molha bem sem fazer estragos.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Continua a chover e já vou com *2,5mm*

Estão neste momento *11,1ºC* (igualei a minima do dia)
Humidade a 88%


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A célula realmente interessante está a uns 400km da costa


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ipá diluvio por aqui UAAAIIII  9 mm e continua.

Ora apreciem lá a minha arte na bricolage


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas o temporal em si, já terminou..
Ontem ao fim da tarde tive por aqui boas trovoadas.
Ontem: 44,6mm
Hoje: 23,6mm

16,1ºC
87%HR
1011hpa


----------



## fsl (17 Fev 2008 às 12:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em OEIRAS continua a chover, mas com puca intensidade -- 3mm/h.
Houve uma descida brusca da TEM, passou de 14 para 12.
PRESSAO continua estavel a 1020.


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Chove moderadamente em Lisboa à uns 20 minutos. 
A pressão continua nos 1021, mas a temperatura desce, à 30 minutos atrás +13,8ºC, agora +13,3ºC


----------



## rufer (17 Fev 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas. Por aqui começa a a chuva miudinha.
A pressão está em 1015mb. Não devia estar a descer?. Está assim desde ontem, inalterável.
O IM está em alerta amarelo para chuva até às 13h59m. Será que vão falhar ou a chuva virá mais tarde? 
Já agora, porque não colocam até às 14H00 em vez de 13h59m


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ipá diluvio por aqui UAAAIIII  9 mm e continua.
> 
> Ora apreciem lá a minha arte na bricolage



Não esqueças que os valores de precipitação terão de ter em conta, uma superficie de captação maior...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (17 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ipá diluvio por aqui UAAAIIII  9 mm e continua.
> 
> Ora apreciem lá a minha arte na bricolage



se tu fizeres um pluvi com uma garrafa e outro com um garrafao, a quantidade de agua que cair no garrafao vão ser os mesmos milimetros que a quantidade de agua que caia na garrafa, mas isto so acontece se a area da superficie que recolhe a agua for igual á area da base

ou seja, o teu pluvi tem a superficie de recolha maior que a base, logo vais registar mais mm que a realidade porque o teu pluvi esta feito para registar a quantidade de agua que cai em determinada area


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



rufer disse:


> Boas. Por aqui começa a a chuva miudinha.
> A pressão está em 1015mb. Não devia estar a descer?. Está assim desde ontem, inalterável.
> O IM está em alerta amarelo para chuva até às 13h59m. Será que vão falhar ou a chuva virá mais tarde?
> Já agora, porque não colocam até às 14H00 em vez de 13h59m



Normalmente os avisos são actualizados ao longo do dia, e por vezes não vão mais longe nas horas do alerta, quando as dúvidas subsistem.
Imagens de satélite, radar, e a espera pela saída de alguns modelos que ajudem a clarificar alguma possível situação mais intensa..
O IM, tenta minimizar alertas que se venham a revelar desnecessários. Corre é o risco de não aplicar os avisos com a antecedência necessária. 
Quanto às horas.. terminando o aviso às 13h59, podem lançar outro que tenha início às 14h00 ...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 12:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> se tu fizeres um pluvi com uma garrafa e outro com um garrafao, a quantidade de agua que cair no garrafao vão ser os mesmos milimetros que a quantidade de agua que caia na garrafa, mas isto so acontece se a area da superficie que recolhe a agua for igual á area da base
> 
> ou seja, o teu pluvi tem a superficie de recolha maior que a base, logo vais registar mais mm que a realidade porque o teu pluvi esta feito para registar a quantidade de agua que cai em determinada area



Sim eu sei simplemsente aumentei a area porque normalmente a chuva vem de sul e o predio tapa-a assim podia haver um efeito de compensação 

Mas desta vez a chuva trocou-me as voltas mas mesmo assim não faz mal é da forma que o testo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas o temporal em si, já terminou..
> Ontem ao fim da tarde tive por aqui boas trovoadas.
> Ontem: 44,6mm
> Hoje: 23,6mm
> ...



Afinal a nossa menina mijou-se toda na Madeira aqui já usa fraldas Dodot vem mais sequinha, aqui o sol já vai espreitando


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal a nossa menina mijou-se toda na Madeira aqui já usa fraldas Dodot vem mais sequinha, aqui o sol já vai espreitando



 Pelo caminho deve ter bebido mais alguma coisa.. o que ainda vos deve chegar alguma coisa...

Diga-se de passagem, que pelos registos horários de outros locais pelo IM, penso até que estive num dos locais da Madeira com menos precipitação!
O Areeiro chegou a ter ontem cerca de 20mm por hora..


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim eu sei simplemsente aumentei a area porque normalmente a chuva vem de sul e o predio tapa-a assim podia haver um efeito de compensação
> 
> Mas desta vez a chuva trocou-me as voltas mas mesmo assim não faz mal é da forma que o testo.



Mas isso pode ser facilmente corrigido nos dados que chegam ao PC. Alterando alguns valores de definição do pluviometro relacionados com área de captação. Outros membros por aqui já fizeram identico para uma maior precisão, como o Minho.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui já choveu cerca de *6mm*, e continua

A temperatura está estável entre os 11,1ºC e os 11,4ºC

Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Um apanhado, pressão atmosférica.. que chega até aos 1028hpa e velocidade do vento às 11h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Rog disse:


> Mas isso pode ser facilmente corrigido nos dados que chegam ao PC. Alterando alguns valores de definição do pluviometro relacionados com área de captação. Outros membros por aqui já fizeram identico para uma maior precisão, como o Minho.



Pois é o que estou a tentar fazer  corrigi de 19 mm para 8 mm consoante os dados das estações á minha volta.


----------



## fsl (17 Fev 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em OEIRAS a chuva está a parar. Cairam quase 4 mm.
A PRESSAO a descer ligeiramente , está em 1019.3.


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estam-se a formar, estam-se a formar! Veem para aqui! ^^


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Imagem de satélite:






Fonte: http://www.eumetsat.int/


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 12:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é o que estou a tentar fazer  corrigi de 19 mm para 8 mm consoante os dados das estações á minha volta.



Mas essa forma por estimativa não é muito correcta, por vezes ocorre precipitação intensa num local e a algumas dezenas de metros a diferença é notória. 
As correções que refiro, são alguns dados relativos ao diâmetro da area de captação, que tens de introduzir no software que utilizas... o Minho talvez te possa ajudar, pergunta-lhe como ele fez a validação dos dados...


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 12:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal a nossa menina mijou-se toda na Madeira aqui já usa fraldas Dodot vem mais sequinha, aqui o sol já vai espreitando



Realmente chuva no Algarve é preciso milagres... todos os modelos apontavam pra um monstrozinho, afinal monstro só no satélite, com esta pressão e com este vento mal dá pra pingar. Só chove decentemente na bacia do Guadalquivir, costa do Golfo de Cadiz, desilusão. Mas atenção, o vento não pára de aumentar, está a 60km/h medios, (o registo mais elevado de toda a costa do Golfo, a par de Tarifa, mas Tarifa não precisa de "tempestades" para produzir autenticos ciclones como sabem) fora rajadas, e no sat24 aparecem 3 borrascas em pleno crescimento a dirigerem-se para o Algarve. Ou mto me engano ou são estas meninas que vão trazer alguma chuva (já nem se fala em chuvadas) e quiçá uns clarões. A seguir ao almoço e durante a tarde ponham as máquinas a funcionar. Atenção ao mar, aqui da janela vejo quase toda a ria, e a barra de olhão está como nunca a tinha visto, são montes de mar até ao horizonte e até dentro da ria está bastante cavado (raríssimo). Atenções viradas pra Ilha da Fuzeta :/ Espero q a minha primeira participação no fórum contribua para acompanhar o ponto de situação


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem-vindo ao forum Levante 

Por aqui já parou de chover  estou com 12.0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Quanto tempo mais tenh eu que esperar para que chova?
Registo *18,4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem-vindo ao forum Levante


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Levante disse:


> Realmente chuva no Algarve é preciso milagres... todos os modelos apontavam pra um monstrozinho, afinal monstro só no satélite, com esta pressão e com este vento mal dá pra pingar. Só chove decentemente na bacia do Guadalquivir, costa do Golfo de Cadiz, desilusão. Mas atenção, o vento não pára de aumentar, está a 60km/h medios, (o registo mais elevado de toda a costa do Golfo, a par de Tarifa, mas Tarifa não precisa de "tempestades" para produzir autenticos ciclones como sabem) fora rajadas, e no sat24 aparecem 3 borrascas em pleno crescimento a dirigerem-se para o Algarve. Ou mto me engano ou são estas meninas que vão trazer alguma chuva (já nem se fala em chuvadas) e quiçá uns clarões. A seguir ao almoço e durante a tarde ponham as máquinas a funcionar. Atenção ao mar, aqui da janela vejo quase toda a ria, e a barra de olhão está como nunca a tinha visto, são montes de mar até ao horizonte e até dentro da ria está bastante cavado (raríssimo). Atenções viradas pra Ilha da Fuzeta :/ Espero q a minha primeira participação no fórum contribua para acompanhar o ponto de situação



Bem-vindo Levante 

Por aqui ainda caem uma pingas... a temperatura desceu até aos 11,1ºC e agora estou com 11,6ºC...´
Se não fosse a temperatura á 00:00 ser de 13,6ºC, teríamos uma ricas máximas

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Precipitação: 10,0mm


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 13:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é o que estou a tentar fazer  corrigi de 19 mm para 8 mm consoante os dados das estações á minha volta.



Por aqui começou a chover mais a serio por volta das 11:20 e desde então ainda não parou um segundo que fosse. Não é intensa, mas também não é fraca. Vai chovendo!
Já estou com 9mm de precipitação acumulada!

Quanto ao teu pluviometro, eu fiz o mesmo Mário Barros!
Quanto a contas é muito simples!

No meu caso, o meu pluviometro tinha 10cm de diametro=5cm de raio! Área = 5*5*3,1416 = X
Funil, diametro =24cm = 12cm de raio. Área do funil = 12*12*3.1416 = Y

X/Y dá-te a razão das áreas entre o funil e o pluviometro.

Logo, para calculares o valor registado pelo teu pluviometro, basta multiplicares esse resultado (razão das áreas)*o valor que te dá o sensor do pluviometro.


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem vindo Levante 
Calma JPS que ela vai a caminho  Já chove por aqui também 
Até a temperatura baixou 14.0º neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*





Bóia de Faro 
Data último registo : 2008-02-17 Hora: 12:29 +0000
Altura significativa 4.06 m 
Altura máxima 6.35 m 
Período médio 6.6 s 
Período máximo observado 10.2 s 
Direcção da ondulação SE   
Temperatura da água 16.4 °C 

Fonte: www.hidrografico.pt


Está mesmo linda a ondulação no Algarve


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem-vindo Levante
> 
> Por aqui ainda caem uma pingas... a temperatura desceu até aos 11,1ºC e agora estou com 11,6ºC...´
> Se não fosse a temperatura á 00:00 ser de 13,6ºC, teríamos uma ricas máximas
> ...




Aqui subiu 1º para os 16º, o vento mantem-se a esticar nos 60km/h e o sítio a estar de momento é decerto a Ilha do Farol. Como os algarvios devem concordar, Sagres é mais imponente...por ser Sagres e levar em força com o swell dos Açores. Mas experimentem a estar numa ilha a 5km de terra, em pleno Cabo de Santa Maria (o sítio mais exposto a tudo o que vem de levante, sul e sudoeste) que mudam e ideias em relação a Sagres. Eu estava lá na praia quando foi o temporal de Agosto e foi impressionante o espectáculo de trovoadas a chegar ao fim da tarde visto do cimo do farol, que por sinal durou até de manha, foi impressionante o vento que rapidamente de levantou de leste, os 25º graus às 5 da manha e a chuva torrencial durante 4h seguidas. Para ser sincero, foi a maior tempestade que já presenciei. Foi só para vos dar um cheirinho da Ilha do Farol (q só está assim no maximo 5% do ano, o resto parece Caraíbas!) Vejam no sat24, elas tão aí a bater, no espaço de uma hora formaram-se 3 monstrinhos, penso que isto quer dizer alguma coisa!


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Calma JPS que ela vai a caminho  Já chove por aqui também
> Até a temperatura baixou 14.0º neste momento.



Eu tou calmo...
So que todos ja têm chuvinha e eu nepia e quero que a temperatur desça mais um pouco ta muito quente *18,3ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Precipitação no Algarve até às 12 horas:

Tavira: 10 mm
Olhão: 9 mm
Faro: 7 mm


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Levante, bom relato e bem vindo ao Forum. 


Não há forma delas tirarem os pés da água.


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Há sim! Agora é que elas veem :P Oh pra elas a formarem-se 
Já ha descargas a Sul.


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Exacto, apesar da pressão estar a descer, continua demasiado alta, e o vento muito forte. Ainda assim, Em Jerez e Sevilla esta manha, com a pressão ainda mais alta, choveu bem...A circulação aqui no Golfo já vem de oeste (apesar de o vento sueste continuar em força). A primeira célula já nao passa por cá, vai bater entre Huelva e Cadiz. A segunda está a entrar não tarda, em principio começa na zona de Albufeira e vai varrendo no sentido do sotavento. Resta só saber o que vem com ela, e as próximas que aí vêm. Em circunstâncias normais isto dava molho! Contentemo-nos com o vento e com o mar, esses sim continuam respeitáveis por aqui!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui não pará de chover  já lá vão 15 mm a olho.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não tem parado de chover...

Até agora *14,5mm*

Estão neste momento *11,7ºC* e o vento oscila entre os 2 e os 5 km/h
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Humidade a 92%


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

V.R.S.A

Depois de ter chuvido com alguma intensidade esta madrugada ISTO ESTÁ UM AUTENTICO FALHANÇO

NÃO SE FIEM DO METEOAM/RADAR DE LOULE E ATE A IMAGEM DE SAT DO IM!!

POIS O QUE DEVERIA SER UM DESPEJO DE AGUA FOI uma autentica onda de secura sem convectividade...

A unica coisa que nao esta a ser fiasco é o vento que ja conto com rajadas proximas do 90km/H!!

Ontem quando se formou uma Multicelula Sistem(MCS) organizada no minimo deveria dar uma faisca...mas nao a pressao foi dos 1019 ate aos 1023 fazendo uma situaçao de bloqueio á mesma celula entre outras...

Não esperem por muita mais agua que isso porque agora é a vossavez terem essa situaçao de bloqueio com 1021/1022 e por vezes 1025hpa...



A ver se vem melhor para esta tarde senao ficamos a ver pingas grossas e navios a passar... tal como a cor amarelada do radar que não esta conforme a realidade...

Mas ainda nao perdi as esperanças!!


----------



## olheiro (17 Fev 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O IM está em alerta amarelo para chuva até às 13h59m. Será que vão falhar ou a chuva virá mais tarde? 
Já agora, porque não colocam até às 14H00 em vez de 13h59m[/QUOTE]

Tem toda a razão...esse "preciosismo horário" fez-me dar umas boas gargalhadas...


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



olheiro disse:


> Tem toda a razão...esse "preciosismo horário" fez-me dar umas boas gargalhadas...



Não sei se é o caso, mas a culpa dessas preciosidades costuma ser dos informáticos. Contra mim falo que sou um deles  Seria mais divertido ainda se fosse 13:59:59


----------



## Luis França (17 Fev 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

No Martinhal, Sagres, parece que o mar já "comeu" a primeira linha de areia e já se vêem os calhaus junto à linha de água, próximo do local onde está a webcam. Mais uns dias...


----------



## olheiro (17 Fev 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em Santo Estêvão (14 Km a leste de Benavente), vejo cair a chuva desde cerca  das 13 horas e até agora ainda não parou. Uma chuva gordinha...quase anafada, mas muito longe da obesidade mórbida...


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2008 às 15:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

No barlavento tão salvaguardados, a costa tem muita pedra pa comer. Cá deste lado se o temporal continuar mais uma semana não sei o que vai sobrar da ria formosa... É melhor o inag pensar em maquinaria pesada para repôr alguma areia.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Começou a ficar mais vento... mas chuva nada !

Quero chuva...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, estão *10,8 ºC* e continua a chover.


----------



## redragon (17 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

bem por aqui n me posso queixar, chive moderadamente desde as 11 da manhã. Deus queira que assim continue...


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui tudo na mesma como a lesma...!Céu nebulado,vento fraco,calor demais...! e chubinha nada...!


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 15:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui a chuva está inconstante. A temperatura é que continua a descer 12.4  o que me faz pensar que pode nevar talvez a uns 1200/1400 
O vento continua  com +- a mesma intensidade que segundo o IM é de 20.9km/h


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui agora só chuvisca, mas está a ficar nevoeiro.
A temperatura está nos 10,9ºC e muito perto da minima do dia (10,7ºC).

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 14,5mm!
Bem melhor do que eu estava à espera!

Vamos lá ver o que o resto do dia nos trás!


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Lá se vai a duna gigante do Martinhal!  Mas mal comecem as nortadas aquilo vai tudo lugar... O "problema" é mesmo nestas bandas... aqui ve-se o mar bastante maior e está muito mais vento, o que ainda ajudar a levantar mais areia. A sorte é que isto não se conjugou com as marés vivas... e mesmo este sendo um levante excessivamente forte e prolongado, as correntes de sudoeste não tardarão em repor o equilíbrio. Na Ilha da Fuzeta é que infelizmente a situação parece irreversível, apesar de "clandestinas" ponham-se no lugar dos proprietários, se fosse o vosso barraco de praia a ser levado pelo mar nao iam ficar muito contentes. Por aqui o vento, temperatura, pressao tudo igual, mas ainda sem chuva. Em Faro já pinga, mas nada de valorizável. Curtam mas é o mar!  Algum dos "peritos" é capaz de explicar este fenómeno: células bem visíveis de formação rápida a poucos quilómetros da costa, chegam aqui e é o que se vê... Pressão alta? Demasiado vento? Dissipam-se assim que chegam à linha de costa... aqui na zona do Cabo de Santa Maria já se vem tornando habitual, não tenho dúvidas que seja a zona do país com menos indíce de precipitação.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Como disse o Tiagofski ceu nublado e vento fraco e chuva nem ve-la
Estou com *17,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estou com *10,2 ºC*, a igualar a mínima do dia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Fev 2008 às 15:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Levante disse:


> Lá se vai a duna gigante do Martinhal!  Mas mal comecem as nortadas aquilo vai tudo lugar... O "problema" é mesmo nestas bandas... aqui ve-se o mar bastante maior e está muito mais vento, o que ainda ajudar a levantar mais areia. A sorte é que isto não se conjugou com as marés vivas... e mesmo este sendo um levante excessivamente forte e prolongado, as correntes de sudoeste não tardarão em repor o equilíbrio. Na Ilha da Fuzeta é que infelizmente a situação parece irreversível, apesar de "clandestinas" ponham-se no lugar dos proprietários, se fosse o vosso barraco de praia a ser levado pelo mar nao iam ficar muito contentes. Por aqui o vento, temperatura, pressao tudo igual, mas ainda sem chuva. Em Faro já pinga, mas nada de valorizável. Curtam mas é o mar!  Algum dos "peritos" é capaz de explicar este fenómeno: células bem visíveis de formação rápida a poucos quilómetros da costa, chegam aqui e é o que se vê... Pressão alta? Demasiado vento? Dissipam-se assim que chegam à linha de costa... aqui na zona do Cabo de Santa Maria já se vem tornando habitual, não tenho dúvidas que seja a zona do país com menos indíce de precipitação.



Quanto a mim e a pressao muito alta...

Esta-se a passar o mesmo em VRSA.. esta mesma pressao 'bloqueia' a chuva fazendo com que as pingas nao caiam como gostariamos...

Entretanto ja fui dar uma voltinha e o vento cada vez mais forte ja fez das suas um pouco por todo o lado...

Arvores caidas, caixotes de lixo todos no chao, ate um Garrafao deitou abaixo.. e muitos destroços de arvores, lixo etc...

O cordao dunar de VRSA tambem ja se esta a ressentir e quando vier a cheia axo que mestade desaparece...

No Rio as ondas estao com 1metrao e no mar ve-se bem os sets de 5m arrembetar em OutSide...

Isto vai dar ....


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Por aqui a chuva está inconstante. A temperatura é que continua a descer 12.4  o que me faz pensar que pode nevar talvez a uns 1200/1400
> O vento continua  com +- a mesma intensidade que segundo o IM é de 20.9km/h



Sem dúvida que a queda de temperatura é interessante... ás 14h nas Penhas Douradas já estavam 2ºC. A cota de neve poderá ir parar aos 1400 metros que referiste mas não acho que baixe mais!

Já agora boas vindas também para o Levante 

Vamos a ver o que isto reserva. Até 3ª/4ª acho que vamos ter situações interessantes!


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



redragon disse:


> bem por aqui n me posso queixar, chive moderadamente desde as 11 da manhã. Deus queira que assim continue...



Mais um conterrâneo, já somos 3!!!

Confirmo o teu relato, felizmente por aqui não nos podemos queixar, não é nada do outro mundo, mas quando se tem assistido a um Inverno tão seco e ameno isto é quase como ver nevar!!! 

No termómetro do carro marcava à pouco 9,5ºC.


----------



## olheiro (17 Fev 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Continua a chover por estas bandas e há poucos minutos atrás - durante um breve período de cinco minutos - a chuva foi mesmo diluviana. 

Curiosamente as árvores nem mexem....O vento ficou-se pelo litoral?


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas por aki 6.6ºc com chuva fraquinha, a banda de precipitação esta toda a passar a sul  

Na torre a pouca precipitação que está a cair deverá ser sob a forma de neve pois estão -2ºc segundo a estação das estradas de portugal


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;59865 disse:
			
		

> Quanto a mim e a pressao muito alta...
> 
> Esta-se a passar o mesmo em VRSA.. esta mesma pressao 'bloqueia' a chuva fazendo com que as pingas nao caiam como gostariamos...
> 
> ...



Tornado, será só a pressão?! É que em Sevilha tem chovido BEM desde manhã cedo, com pressao entre 1023-25, ainda mais alta do que temos por cá...e as células que por lá têm passado são praticamente as mesmas que nos bafejam aqui na zona. É um fenómeno estranho...(ou não, é mesmo a zona litoral que nas mesmas condições precipita menos) O céu está carregadissimo e no maximo cáiem 3 ou 4 pingas. A "menina" está aqui por cima (o que se comprova no satelite), e nada. Na baía de Cadiz tá a passar a primeira "menina", bem gordinha por sinal, que há pouco disse q nos ia falhar... e também nao há actividade. Tenho cá para mim que é o vento forte e constante de sueste que faz com que não haja precipitação. "Peritos"... sugestões?!


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Levante disse:


> Pressão alta? Demasiado vento? Dissipam-se assim que chegam à linha de costa...



Não tem a ver com a pressão, a pressão nunca esteve prevista ser muito baixa neste evento. Há uns dias atrás talvez prevessem uns 4 ou 5 hPa a menos para o Algarve, mas esses valores foram subindo nos últimos dias e os modelos mantinham a instabilidade e a precipitação apesar disso. Obviamente se a pressão fosse mais baixa era melhor, mas na situação do momento que descreves nada tem a ver com pressão, basta pensar que elas se desenvolviam mais a sul e ao chegarem à costa enfraqueciam, obviamente a pressão é a mesma pois a pressão não sobe subitamente só por ser em terra.

As trovoadas são mesmo assim, daí a lotaria deste tipo de eventos, dependem dum equilibro complicado de várias condições, e é obvio nas imagens de satélite que essas células perdiam essas condições ao se aproximarem de terra. Os factores pode ser apenas um de muitos ou vários, temperatura à superficie, instabilidade do ar (os valores de CAPE só eram altos no mar, nunca foram em terra), windshear (cisalhamento do vento) favorável sobre água mas desfavorável sobre terra, etc, etc. Agora houve qualquer coisa que localmente falhou mas 100km ao lado já pode dar ou mais logo até pode haver melhor condições onde antes não havia. São assim as células.

Também me parece que essas células que falas foram prejudicadas pelas outras a Oeste do Algarve pois o vento nos niveis altos enviava para cima dessas as nuvens e ar arrefecido das correntes descendentes das trovoadas a Oeste.


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 16:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui continua a chuva miudinha que deixou de ser inconstante para passar a ser contínua. 
A temperatura continua a baixar estando neste momento em 11.6º   e o vento vai aumentando de velocidade


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Obrigado vince. Entendo e concordo. Para além de inúmeros factores atmosféricos adjacentes às condições num dado momento num dado local, o localismo em si é também determinante, especialmente nesta zona do Cabo de Santa Maria. Não é raro estarmos em plena primavera na Ilha de Farol com um dia lindo e caloroso de praia e, 7km a norte, o céu coberto de nuvens e chuva na serra, 10km a norte, sem nunca atingir a praia. É apenas um exemplo, é consensual entre as gentes locais. Um pescador na ilha de tavira disse-me precisamente o mesmo, que passava o ano todo na ilha e que lá chovia bastante menos que em Tavira, 3km a norte. A insularidade de baixissimo relevo nesta zona desempenha um papel preponderante. Certo é que aqui só chove "a sério" em aguaceiros fortes de oeste/noroeste pós frentes frias (raros, este inverno nao me recordo de nenhum, daí a singularidade deste ano meteorológico), frentes muito activas de oeste/sudoeste (tb raras), tormentas fortes de sul (mto raras) e células estivais (agosto/setembro) que se formam localmente na costa de Casablanca, percorrem um oceano de 24ºC (por xs mais) e atingem a costa do sotavento algarvio (fenómeno ainda mais raro). Isto só reforça a minha teoria de que este vento localmente intenso de sueste frequente na zona do C. Santa Maria, zona mais exposta da costa (semelhante a Tarifa e Cadiz) dissipa a grande maioria das formações. O mesmo acontece com a brisa marítima estival de oeste à tarde, que nós dá dias consecutivos de humidade baixa e águas cristalinas.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde... Finalmente uma tarde Invernal!!

Há pouco choveu moderadamente e a temperatura desceu aos *10,8ºC*
Agora estão 11,1ºC e chove fraco...

*Desde as 6:00 que a temperatura tem estado sempre entre os 10ºC e os 11ºC* venham mais dias assim

Pressão a 1017 hpa

Precipitação: *18mm* nada mau


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde a todos !
Estou com *10,2 ºC* e já não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Chove forte agora!!  11,1ºC

Segundo o Radar e as imagens de Satélite está aí a vir mais...


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui uns míseros 4,0mm. Este ano a água tem tendência em passar toda ao lado.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Finalmente por aqui ja chove
Registo ainda *15,9ºC* a descer muito rapido.... Ha alguma probabilidade de granizo?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Preparem as canoas pessoal


----------



## Gongas (17 Fev 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

a boa noticia é k neva na serra da estrela. segunda o site das estradas de portugal a estrada entre piornos e lagoa comprida está encerrada devido a queda de neve.
por coimbra a chuva continua, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Gongas (17 Fev 2008 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

pois o site do IM não fazia previsao para neve...


----------



## iceworld (17 Fev 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gongas disse:


> a boa noticia é k neva na serra da estrela. segunda o site das estradas de portugal a estrada entre piornos e lagoa comprida está encerrada devido a queda de neve.
> por coimbra a chuva continua, mas nada de especial.



Vai pingando aqui e ali mas a temperatura essa continua a descer 10.8º neste momento


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por Odivelas a temperatura está estagnada nos 10,4ºC há já algum tempo.
A quantidade de precipitação acumulada chegou agora aos 16mm.
Vai chuviscando, mas nada de especial agora.
Mantem-se o vento fraco a moderado de ENE, e o nevoeiro está a baixar com o cair da noite.

Pois é, realmente ninguém previu neve desta vez. Mas a verdade é que ela deve estar a cair acima dos 1400m. Às 16h as Penhas Douradas estavam com 0,8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gongas disse:


> pois o site do IM não fazia previsao para neve...



pois não e para ser sincero tb não esperava que nevasse a cotas na ordem dos 1400/1500m


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2008 às 18:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Por Odivelas a temperatura está estagnada nos 10,4ºC há já algum tempo.
> A quantidade de precipitação acumulada chegou agora aos 16mm.
> Vai chuviscando, mas nada de especial agora.
> Mantem-se o vento fraco a moderado de ENE, e o nevoeiro está a baixar com o cair da noite.
> ...



Não deve, é que está mesmo 






Vejam aqui o seguimento online no site das Estradas de Portugal:

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/site/v3/?id_pagina=&grupo=4&Ln=1&id_pasta=&id_bloco=BCD4D514-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


Por aqui a chuva ainda se mantém, mas apenas chuvisco fraco. O vento sim é que se tem estado a intensificar.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



actioman disse:


> Não deve, é que está mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O nosso IM que tire ilações sobre isto pois como é possível nem dizerem nada na previsão descritiva  
Isto também é uma prova que os modelos andam marados pois as temperaturas a 850 e a 500hpa modeladas não correspondem a realidade


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Nova actualização do "estradas de portugal"... já não neva...

Por aqui começou agora a chuva... 11,2ºC

Precipitação: 19mm


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Nova actualização do "estradas de portugal"... já não neva...
> 
> Por aqui começou agora a chuva... 11,2ºC
> 
> Precipitação: 19mm



deve estar a cair agua neve na zona do centro de limpeza de neve mas na torre certamente será neve embora a estação não esteja a actualizar


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 18:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui recomeçou a chover  19 mm até agora  ai vou chegar aos 30 mm com o que vem para ai.

Se me saisse o euromilhoes reequipava a torre...equipamento do tempo de cristo.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> deve estar a cair agua neve na zona do centro de limpeza de neve mas na torre certamente será neve embora a estação não esteja a actualizar



É mesmo pena o facto de a estação da torre não estar a actualizar... Costumam haver algumas diferenças de temperatura de Piornos para a Torre (a torre costuma ser alguns graus mais fria), mesmo a uma altitude relativemente próxima.

Por aqui continua a chuva com 11,1ºC


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> É mesmo pena o facto de a estação da torre não estar a actualizar... Costumam haver algumas diferenças de temperatura de Piornos para a Torre (a torre costuma ser alguns graus mais fria), mesmo a uma altitude relativemente próxima.
> 
> Por aqui continua a chuva com 11,1ºC



a estação já deve estar congelada  
mas se nos piornos estão 0ºc na torre devem estar uns -2ºc e certamente estará a nevar senão não encerrariam a estrada


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui nem uma gotinha !


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Imagem de satelite das 19h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A noite vai ser calma  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz quero 30ºC e cape a 2000 J/kg vá -7


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> A noite vai ser calma  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz quero 30ºC e cape a 2000 J/kg vá -



Para onde é que se dirige aquela zona ali no oceano mais a vermelho ?


----------



## olheiro (17 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Acabei de ler no freemeteo a previsão para amanhã, 2ª feira em Portimão de chuva, trovoada e forte tempestade  (ipsis verbis) por volta das 13 horas. A menos de 24 horas, ganha alguma credibilidade acrescida esta informação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em Olhão, caiu um aguaceiro moderado durou menos de 5 minutos e , que estranho no radar não acusa, vai pingando e levo 10 mm, os modelos continuam a por bastante precipitação no Algarve ainda colocam 100 mm para Olhão até 6ª feira, fazendo as contas 100/10= 10 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, caiu um aguaceiro moderado durou menos de 5 minutos e , que estranho no radar não acusa, vai pingando e levo 10 mm, os modelos continuam a por bastante precipitação no Algarve ainda colocam 100 mm para Olhão até 6ª feira, fazendo as contas 100/10= 10 mm



Pois eu temo sempre isso quando vejo muita percepitação eu acho que eles lá na NOAA devem andar stressados então quando envolve tres digitos é bem pior porque um deles está sempre errado só choveria 100 mm caso eles dessem 1000mm já nós casos que dão dois acaba sempre por ser apenas 1...será que eles não reparam que tem os dedos gordos e carregam sempre numa tecla a mais.

 por aqui chove bem vou com 21 mm e 11.5ºC.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Para onde é que se dirige aquela zona ali no oceano mais a vermelho ?




Impressiona não é ? Para aqui não será, parece ir para norte.


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ontem e hoje as trovoadas....


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Impressiona não é ? Para aqui não será, parece ir para norte.



É mais provavel eu acertar com um dardo numa maçã que tiver no chão na Lua.

Do que essa rica célula se dirigir para cá vai acabar por se dissipar no meio do oceano... o que nos vale é que se estão a formar algumas celulas adjacentes


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Impressiona não é ? Para aqui não será, parece ir para norte.



Que venha... sera bem vinda ! 
Pelo menos para ver se chove um bocadinho por aqui...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*Miranda do Corvo: Vento forte dificultou combate a dois incêndios*



O vento forte dificultou hoje o combate a dois incêndios que destruíram uma área considerável de floresta e mato, ainda por quantificar, no concelho de Miranda do Corvo (Coimbra), encontrando-se ambos em vigilância, disse fonte dos Bombeiros. Um período de estio longo, e a existência de muita matéria seca, e a intensidade do vento foram factores avançados pelo comandante dos Bombeiros de Miranda do Corvo, Fernando Jorge, para a propagação das chamas e para alguma dificuldade em debelá-las.
Um primeiro incêndio deflagrou às 09:25 em Meãs e foi considerado circunscrito às 11:09, tendo sido combatido por 131 bombeiros de dez corporações, com 28 viaturas. Segundo o comandante, as chamas destruíram uma área povoada por pinheiros, eucaliptos e sobreiros.
Um segundo fogo, de proporções menores do que o primeiro, atingiu o concelho de Miranda do Corvo às 13:25 na encosta de Segade, junto ao Rio Ceira e à estrada nacional 17, tendo devastado eucaliptal, pinhal e mato. Quarenta e sete bombeiros, de três corporações, com 11 viaturas, foram mobilizados para o combate a este incêndio, que foi considerado circunscrito às 15:00.
Cerca das 15:00, a precipitação prevista para hoje ainda não ocorrera em Miranda do Corvo e, de acordo com o comandante dos Bombeiros, mantinham-se nos dois locais dos incêndios, 35 elementos, com seis viaturas, em operações de vigilância. O mesmo responsável não conseguiu adiantar quais as causas prováveis dos fogos.

RTP


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Amigo Gerofil  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-incendios-2008-a-1917.html


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Do que essa rica célula se dirigir para cá vai acabar por se dissipar no meio do oceano... o que nos vale é que se estão a formar algumas celulas adjacentes



A grandalhona não há hipotese, lindo SCM, o primeiro do dia.
Mas vamos olhando para as que estão a nascer ao largo da costa alentejana, pode ser que chegue cá qualquer coisa mas não tenho muitas esperanças, mesmo essas parecem demasiado afastadas da costa.


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, caiu um aguaceiro moderado durou menos de 5 minutos e , que estranho no radar não acusa, vai pingando e levo 10 mm, os modelos continuam a por bastante precipitação no Algarve ainda colocam 100 mm para Olhão até 6ª feira, fazendo as contas 100/10= 10 mm




Vim agora da praia verde e da ponta da areia, um mar enorme, rajadas muito fortes (mas menos que a tormentazinha matinal), ou seja a ventania tá pa durar. Chuva só mesmo uma enorme tromba de água de 5-10 minutos na via do infante, zona de Tavira (zona de chuva por excelencia), aqui em Olhão parece q foi coisa muito ligeira e em Faro nada. Cá está o localismo a funcionar, mas o interessante é q desta vez nem radar nem satélite mostravam nada de especial. De manha e à tarde quando estavam células cá por cima, foi o q se viu. Interessante, nao vejo explicação. A zona de Lisboa ainda leva qq coisa esta noite, mas por cá ou mto me engano ou vai estar um dia mais aberto amanha. A tendencia é para isto tudo dissipar-se. As previsões falharam redondamente, a sorte foi o sueste q deu um bonito espectáculo


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Mas também vamos ter calma pessoal, que o calmex está esgotado na farmácia

5 razões para estarmos contentes 

1º Estofex: o alerta 1 é para amanhã
2º freemeteo: Mete Chuva, Vento e possibilidade de forte tempestade amanhã às 13 horas no Algarve 
3º The Weather Channel: Prevê chuva forte e vento para amanhã
4º El Tiempo Severo: O mapa de alertas desapareceu 
5º weatheronline.co.uk: Mete cor-de-rosa na zona de Faro entre 20 a 50 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> 4º El Tiempo Severo: O mapa de alertas desapareceu



Hmmm 

Cá para mim voou com o vento   calmex esgotado manda vir mais dos States  mais barato e mais forte.


----------



## Blizzard (17 Fev 2008 às 20:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas também vamos ter calma pessoal, que o calmex está esgotado na farmácia
> 
> 5 razões para estarmos contentes
> 
> 1º Estofex: o alerta 1 é para amanhã



E o 1 já era... 






Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 18 Feb 2008 06:00 to Tue 19 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 17 Feb 2008 19:11
Forecaster: GROENEMEIJER

Monday at 06:00... a broad zone of high pressure over western and central Europe and an outbreak of cold air over eastern Europe leave little opportunity for convective storms. The exceptions are 1) the eastern Mediterranean where the arctic air flows over much warmer water, and 2) where unstable subtropical air is advected northward into western Iberia.

Western Iberia...
A westerly subtropical jet is located south of 35 degrees N. A weak vorticity maximum initially located around 1000 km west of Portugal and moves eastward during the forecast period. As it approaches, the southwesterly flow into the Iberian Peninsula is expected to increase somewhat, as well as forcing for upward motion. 400-800 J/kg of CAPE should generally be available in the air-mass in which scattered thunderstorms are expected in the indicated area. Deep-layer (0-6 km AGL) shear is forecast to be moderate in the south of the area, on the order of 15 m/s. This suggests that a few well-organized multicell storms are possible. The attendant chance of severe weather appears too small to issue a threat level.

Eastern Mediterranean...
On Monday morning convection within the should be deep enough to produce a few lightning strikes. However, stabilization should quickly set in from the west restricting convection to a shallow layer below a subsidence inversion.


... mas há mais... 







Extended Forecast
Valid: Tue 19 Feb 2008 06:00 to Wed 20 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 17 Feb 2008 19:49
Forecaster: TUSCHY

Dominant blocking pattern gradually comes to an end as geopotential heights reduce over most parts of west-central Europe.This decaying high pressure area is framed by two longwave-troughs, one established over eastern Euope and the other one west of Ireland. Stable conditions prevail area-wide and the stable stratified atmosphere only gets warmer from east to west. 
A flat upper-level trough, crossing the Iberian Peninsula from the WSW spreads northeastwards, yielding a favorable environment for scattered thunderstorms.Dynamic forcing for ascent in a moderately unstable and at most weakly capped airmass appears wholesome for repeated thunderstorm development in the highlighted area.Forcing will be diffuse to pinpoint but two windows for enhanced thunderstorm development exist, one between 06Z to about 18Z over Portugal and west / southwest Spain and a second one between 03Z onwards just offshore NW Portugal / NW Spain.
Forecast soundings hint on steep low-level lapse rates during the peak daytime heating over Portugal with robust LL instability release. As shear will stay weak no organized thunderstorm activity is anticipated but a few sub-severe hail reports are not out of the question.

We extended the thunderstorm area well towards the north as a warm and humid airmass spreads northwards.


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Retiro o que disse há pouco, no radar mostra a chuvada em Tavira. Cá está o localismo, nada de signifcante apareceu no satélite e do nada naquela zona uma trombazinha...
Tempestade forte amanha pro Algarve?! É como o outro que dizia que hj era dia de tornados Hj cheira-me a actividade no litoral oeste do país, mas as meninas fortes ficam a mandar umas bombas no Atlântico  Cá pra baixo só vejo uma hipótese, era começar esta noite a soprar vento forte de sul no deserto que empurrasse esta frente de instabilidade que se encontra sobre grande parte de Marrocos. Isto pode acontecer devido ao anticiclone que tá a mandar ventos de norte pelo Magreb adentro ali pela Tunisia. Contudo, acho muito pouco provável, e a juntar a isto, a tal instabilidade nem seuqer está a produzir chuvas dignas desse nome em Marrocos. Só se ganhasse pujanssa no mar. "Se", tudo isto é hipotético mas é a unica base que vejo pra se lançar uma previsão daquelas. Cá pra mim isto já tá quase tudo no fim, aqui já está mesmo!


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Fev 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

E a montanha (pelo menos até agora) pariu um rato.
A quantidade de precipitação registada nas últimas 24 até às 18 UTC de hoje nas diferentes estações meteorológicas  é muito inferior que o  previsto.
E então aqui a Norte continua tudo a seco.








Vamos ver se esta madrugada traz algo.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Levante disse:


> Cá pra mim isto já tá quase tudo no fim, aqui já está mesmo!



Já ta tudo no fim!?... aqui ainda nao começou... se é que vai começar !


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por hoje acho que ja acabou, ainda chove mas ja é pouco...amanha podem surgir algumas boas novidades, inclusive algumas trovoadas (finalmente).
O estofex aidna vai mudar e voltar a meter nivel 1 a sul da peninsula iberica, é a minha aposta XD
Vamos ver...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Teve a dar nas noticias que no Algarve a areia anda a desparecer a agua sobe e não desce será que as correntes e afins andam boas 

Ainda estoira para ai o frio sem ninguém esperar tanto na atmosfera como por baixo de nós anda tudo doido...vai ser mais um Verão engraçado.

Por aqui continua a chover vou com 22 mm.

Está-me aqui a escapar algo isto supostamente vem de sul não deviramos ter temperaturas de 15ºC ou mais estou com 11ºC


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Teve a dar nas noticias que no Algarve a areia anda a desparecer a agua sobe e não desce será que as correntes e afins andam boas
> 
> Ainda estoira para ai o frio sem ninguém esperar tanto na atmosfera como por baixo de nós anda tudo doido...vai ser mais um Verão engraçado.
> 
> Por aqui continua a chover vou com 22 mm.




Como sabes as notícias para além de informarem dão sempre aquele cheirinho de mediatismo e alarme... É mais que óbvio que o que se passa não é de todo normal. Na ilha da fuzeta as casas sempre estiveram naquele lugar desde há 20 (sem grande precisão) e, tanto quanto sei é a primeira vez que esta situação acontece. É verdade que é dramático para os proprietários e que nos põe em "alarme", mas afirmar que a areia desaparece e que o mar sobe e nao desce é um pouco precipitado. O problema é que 2 semanas de vento sueste INTENSO (tem soprado incessantemente com velocidade medias acima dos 20km/h) é uma situação muito pouco frequente, este é um vento que geralmente sopra 2-4 dias e cái. Ora, este inverno praticamente nao fez ventos de oeste e de norte, tem sido quase sempre do quadrante leste. Isto provoca correntes contrárias às que sedimentam areia na maioria das praias algarvia, especialmente no sotavento (ilhas-barreira da Ria Formosa). Estas correntes aliadas à forte ondulação continuada dá a sensação de o mar estar a subir. O que é certo é q estive hj numa praia do sotavento livre de construções beira-praia, em pleno vendaval, e a situação nao é mto diferente daquela que ocorre nos temporais de inverno. Assim que os ventos de oeste a com eles as correntes voltarem (mais cedo ou mais tarde), chegaremos ao verão sem reparar em grandes diferenças nos areais. O problema é mesmo casas clandestinas em cima da duna a 20m do atlantico. Não vejo outros motivos para alarme, e sim, sendo verdade que este é o levante mais forte desde 2003 (segundo um jornal gaditano, isto é, de cádiz, e eles sim percebem de levante), motivando o cancelamento de várias carreiras entre Algeciras e Tanger/Ceuta, a qualquer momento voltam as correntes mais frequentes de oeste que repõem a normalidade. 
Olhos mas é para a Grécia, nevão intenso todo o dia em Atenas com temperaturas negativas, neve também em quase todas as ilhas gregas com vento a atingir os 110km/h e neve também ao nível do mar em Creta, a ilha mais a sul da Europa a par de Lampedusa (Itália). Não há dúvida que o Algarve o Golfo de Cádiz é o lugar mais ameno da Europa


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 21:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Começou agora a chuver torrencialmente 
Que raio oO, ja tou todo baralhado lol
Alerta laranja para o algarve outra vez XD


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Já ta tudo no fim!?... aqui ainda nao começou... se é que vai começar !



Pelo contrário, ainda agora começou. Esta situação de instabilidade vai continuar nas próximas 72 horas, uma vez que o depressão centrada a Oeste da Península vai-se manter nessa zona até "encher" e dissipar-se. 
Esta noite especial atenção para todo o Litoral Oeste onde podem ocorrer aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas. Amanhã novas linhas de instabilidade vão cruzar o território do continente, de sul para norte e afectando principalmente as regiões do centro e do sul.
Os incêndios registados hoje relacionam-se com esta situação adversa do estado do tempo, nomeadamente aos ventos fortes. Destaco também a acentuada descida das temperaturas máximas registadas hoje nas regiões do interior (Estremoz ontem teve 16,7 ºC de máxima e hoje ficou apenas nos 9,8 ºC) e à queda de neve nas regiões montanhosas (Maciço Central).


----------



## Brigantia (17 Fev 2008 às 21:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu também acho que ainda está longe de acabar...


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Está agora a chover bastante aqui em Oeiras.


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 21:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boa noite .

finalmente chuva com alguma intensidade(estoril) vento moderado


----------



## Blizzard (17 Fev 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Sim, não jogem ainda a toalha ao chão!
Olhem quem voltou... 







RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS


- Alerta por tormentas fuertes (prob. 40%) o severas (20%). Extremo SW. 17-19 de febrero

- Alerta por lluvias intensas (prob. 30%). Extremo SW. 17-19 de febrero


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui está a chover torrencialmente  estou-me a começar a sentir na Europa.


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 21:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Sim, a depressão ainda vai enviar qq coisa para o centro e norte do país. Agora que se "encha", duvido um pouco. No Algarve é que me parece que tá proximo do fim, se repararem o jet subtropical está a enviar ar seco para a vertente sul da depressão. A única hipótese que considero provável, ainda que muito remota, de voltar a haver agitação por aqui (se é q alguma x houve agitação, à excepção do vento já muito badalado), é se a zona de instabilidade que se encontra sobre grande parte do terriório marroquino (que por sí só nao está a lançar chuva significativa por lá) for empurrada para o golfo de Cadiz por ventos de sul fortes do deserto, e aí então ganhar humidade e força e atingir o sul do nosso país. Considero demasiado hipotético este cenário. Mas como sabemos pode acontecer, e até se podem vir a formar células no meio do mar a acompanhar o jet subtropical, e ser esta a previsão dos modelos. É muito cedo, nao nos precipitemos. Tamanha espectativa, chuva intensa no algarve, tornados, trovoada, já se sabe no que resultou...


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui tb tem chovido bem nesta ultima hora. neste momento estou com 6ºc


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Diluvio aqui por Odivelas!

chove, chove, chove!!!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*TROMBA D'ÁGUA!!!*

Bem... já está a chover moderadamente há mais de 1 hora, mas agora *chove com uma força...*

Até agora a precipitação já vai em *25,0mm*
Temperatura: 11,3ºC

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 13,6ºC (00:00)

00:00 - 13,6ºC
03:00 - 12,4ºC
*06:00 - 11,5ºC
09:00 - 11,5ºC
12:00 - 11,2ºC
14:00 - 11,8ºC
15:00 - 11,5ºC
16:00 - 11,4ºC
18:00 - 11,0ºC
21:00 - 11,2ºC* (Dia bom em termos de temperatura)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, chove com bastante intensidade.
Hoje vou ter de ter em conta os valores do pluviómetro da estação da Portela, a 2,5 km daqui, pois o vento está de Leste e a Leste do meu pluviómetro tenho uma parede.
Normalmente, o meu pluviómetro mede bem a quantidade de chuva que cai, mas hoje isso não está a acontecer, porque o vento tem estado de Leste desde a manhã.
Assim sendo, até agora caíram cerca de *20,1 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui está agora a acalmar.

Vou com 25,3mm de precipitação acumulada!

A temperatura está nos 11,0ºC há bastante tempo. Aliás esteve a tarde toda com uma amplitude inferior a 1ºC.
Também se regista algum nevoeiro. O vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem... parou

Precipitação: 25,5mm

Segundo as imagens de Satélite parece haver outra célula a dirigir-se para esta zona...


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui por Lisboa também choveu (21h30m) com bastante intensidade , durante 15 minutos mas já deixou de chover.


----------



## Santos (17 Fev 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa noite,
Creio que a partir deste momento, estarão reunidas "algumas" condições para actividade electrica


----------



## Brigantia (17 Fev 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Segundo as imagens de Satélite parece haver outra célula a dirigir-se para esta zona...



É verdade, parece que está a crescer outra célula que deverá dirigir-se para essa zona...







O Interior Norte é que está a passar ao lado de tudo isto...


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A menina que passou pela zona de Lisboa e costa oeste e a menina que deve passar por lá não tarda, são meninas que se formaram de forma semelhante, apenas variando no local de génese. Contudo, as meninas que deviam ter largado a tão intensa e prevista precipitação em terras algarvias, aguentaram as águas e acabaram por se dissipar, enquanto a menina de há pouco rebentou as águas muito rápido assim q atingiu a costa, sendo de prever que a próxima faça o mesmo. Ele há fenómenos engraçados. Será mera condicidência umas largarem o que têm pa largar e as outras não? Díficil de dizer


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui tudo calmo por agora  porque vem ai mais festa.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Turista (17 Fev 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui por Peniche chuva moderada, o vento a soprar com alguma força de Sudeste e a minha estação do "Lidl" marca 12,1 ºC.
Vamos ver quando haverá uma trovoada... Será esta madrugada??


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A partir da meia-hora começa o alerta amarelo para precipitação no Algarve, e o Sueste vai estar pior do que nunca entre 3 a 4,5 metros por 0,5 metros não fica alerta vermelho para a ondulação, quase todas as barras marítimas estão fechadas no Algarve


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Turista disse:


> Aqui por Peniche chuva moderada, o vento a soprar com alguma força de Sudeste e a minha estação do "Lidl" marca 12,1 ºC.
> Vamos ver quando haverá uma trovoada... Será esta madrugada??



Bem talvez não falte assim tanto tempo
Já foram registadas algumas descargas electricas. A caminho da grande Lisboa!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir da meia-hora começa o alerta amarelo para precipitação no Algarve, e o Sueste vai estar pior do que nunca entre 3 a 4,5 metros por 0,5 metros não fica alerta vermelho para a ondulação, quase todas as barras marítimas estão fechadas no Algarve



Alerta vermelho só se tivesses dois F's5  á porta 

Bem vindo Turista


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não tarda vem a segunda vaga para Lisboa...
Reparem no sat24 como o jet subtropical entra nas camadas altas e o famoso vento levante se comporta à saída do estreito de Gibraltar...direitinho ao sotavento algarvio!  Até no satélite ele se mostra!!  
Está a formar-se qualquer coisa a sudoeste de Sagres...será q traz alguma coisa?
Estou a gostar muito da menina grande de Marrocos...querem ver q é ela q solta a bicharada amanha?!


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2008 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas 

aqui por Sesimbra, vento forte, chuva  

abraços


----------



## karkov (17 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

estou agora a chegar da Serra da Estrela e fui contemplado com mais um manto branco  ... depois de uma subida para ver nevoeiro em quantidades absurdas ao final da manhã, regressei ás 17h e aí a festa era outra... nevava com bastante intensidade e já a placa do sabugueiro indicava estra cortada a partir da lagoa comprida... o vento era tb fortissimo lá para cima

assim sendo é a segunda vez este ano que vejo a bela neve cair


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Alerta vermelho só se tivesses dois F's5  á porta



Mas Mário, nos critérios do IM superior a 5 metros de altura significativa é Alerta Vermelho no Algarve com ondas de sueste, mas bem sabemos que nunca lançariam esse alerta


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem-vindo Turista!!

Começou outra vez a chover fortemente... com 11,4ºC

Ela já está ai á porta... Provavelmente tambem teremos alguma trovoada...

Precipitação: *26mm*

*DEPOIS DO ADEUS, AGORA NA RTP 1*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas Mário, nos critérios do IM superior a 5 metros de altura significativa é Alerta Vermelho no Algarve com ondas de sueste, mas bem sabemos que nunca lançariam esse alerta



Por aqui está a começar forte e feio...vou tentar fazer um video 

Sim mas sabes melhor que eu como o Algarve está a atravessar uma fase má devido á ondulação convinha pelo manter o laranja os alertas do IM ás vezes parecem piscas mudam 5 vezes num dia normalmente só se elevam quando as noticias falam de desgraças...e as pessoas só tem conhecimentos deles nas noticias ninguem visita o site do IM com frequencia nós é que andamos lá sempre  metiam uma coisa de manha e outra de madrugada para que o pessoal se podesse orientar...eu sei que no nosso país a imprevisiblidade na meteorologia é muita mas caramba á que haver nexo quando se faz as coisas e fundamentalmente criar uma mentalidade de prevenção ao menos tentar incutir isso.


----------



## João Soares (17 Fev 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O vento esta moderado e com alguma rajadas que ate assobiam, mas chuva nem por isso
Temp: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Henrique (17 Fev 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp

Ainda sou cirrus? =( Nem Novoeirozito nem estratozito nem nada? ^^


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas Mário, nos critérios do IM superior a 5 metros de altura significativa é Alerta Vermelho no Algarve com ondas de sueste, mas bem sabemos que nunca lançariam esse alerta



hmm 4,5m de sueste?! axo isso muita fruta...até pq o vento no estreito e em cádiz apesar de continuar forte baixou ligeiramente, e é lá q se começa a formar o mar q temos aqui. Para chegar a 4,5m de sueste era preciso vento nesta faixa do golfo aí de uns 100km/h constantes, digo eu. Não vejo como isto ainda possa crescer mais... até pq segundo o windguru o mar vai caír aos poucos, assim como o vento. É o que me parece mais razoável. Mas repito, a menina de Marrocos ainda nos pode trazer surpresas.  Resta esperar...


----------



## dgstorm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ate me sinto mal... aqui nao se passa absolutamente nada !


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

pra chatear o resto do país.

qual vai ser a região de lisboa que vai ter mais agua?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> Ate me sinto mal... aqui nao se passa absolutamente nada !



Pois vocês no Minho vão ser os mais afectados talvez vejam alguma chuva amanhã de resto pouca coisa terão  mas normalmente vocês são os mais contemplados porque quando uma frente vem de norte são os primeiros a ser benzidos


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

finalmente trovoada e chuva intensa


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ou muito me engano ou ouvi o primeiro trovão.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou ouvi o primeiro trovão.



Hmmm tou surdo  vá toca a rezar  tá a chover bem.

Tá a dar o "Depois do Adeus" na rtp que acaba para ai ás 2h começou com 10 minutos de atraso esta gente devem pensar que tenho a vida da Maria Elisa que amanhã fica até ao 12h na cama 

A vida dos outros dos famosos ou lá que raio são dão logo de manhã isto como foi uma catastrofe nacional e interessa prevenir nao interessa a ninguem...anda tudo ao contrário que raio de país.


----------



## squidward (17 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou ouvi o primeiro trovão.



também quero, vem para cá??


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



psm disse:


> finalmente trovoada e chuva intensa



Foi um post em stereo com um trovão em surround Paço Arcos - Estoril: «Hoje, 23:19»


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Vou já para a varanda virada a sul!

Estou com 28,2mm de precipitação acumulada!


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

paço de arcos do estoril é perto, e agora sim chuva a sério estou a gravar o documentário


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Para já foi tiro potente mas solitário.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Para já foi tiro potente mas solitário.



Penso que foi um tiro que fez ricochete e matou o pistoleiro trovoada hoje hmmm tou céptico  mas ela é bem vinda.



psm disse:


> paço de arcos do estoril é perto, e agora sim chuva a sério estou a gravar o documentário



Porreiraço depois tenta meter isso no youtube ou no google videos


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

sim."mas desta chuva que cai niguem nos tira" e agora é torrencial.
pela temperatura lá fora estou em fim de outubro


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou ouvi o primeiro trovão.



boas

eu tenho estado a olhar e não vi clarão ai para as tuas bandas, agora aqui em almoinha chove mais forte

abraços


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

é em video e é velhinho.
tenho de trabalhar amanha. a rtp, programas interessantes e de serviço publico é para a madrugada.
espectaculo de chuva!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 23:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



psm disse:


> é em video e é velhinho.



OK  eu tentei gravar com a minha placa tv mas o software tá armado em parvo  raios parta a tecnologia.

Vou mas é dormir até amanhã pessoal 

Abraço
Tempestuoso


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*28,5mm*

Ainda não dei conta de nenhuma descarga electrica...

Temperatura em 11,4ºC, humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## psm (17 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

até amanhã.


----------



## Levante (17 Fev 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Voces aí a levar com a acção toda!! Mas...
Sem nada fazer prever está a formar-se qualquer coisa localmente no sotavento algarvio (visível no sat24 e no radar), começou a pingar muito ao de leve aqui em Olhão, e o vento apesar de não ter crescido, virou para sueste (tem estado leste) e a temperatura subiu para os 17ºC, quando andou nos 15-16º desde há 24h atrás.
A menina a sudoeste de Sagres vamos ver como evolui, o que traz e onde traz.
A menina gorda de Marrocos tá a começar a subir no Golfo de Cadiz  será q é ela q está a virar o vento e a subir a temperatura... cheira-me a agitação esta noite! É melhor não dizer nada para não ser como ontem...


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Barreira psicológica de 30mm ultrapassada!

O dia superou mesmo todas as minhas expectativas!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Foi mesmo apenas uma descarga solitária. Nada mais desde as 23:20+-,quase à mesma hora desta imagem de radar ou do ultimo frame da animação:


----------



## Turista (18 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem-vindo Turista!!


Obrigado pelas boas vindas! 
De facto estão já registadas algumas descargas bem perto de lisboa... Vai ser uma noite interessante. Espero tirar umas boas fotos!!


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por estes lados tem chovido bem, prova disso é ter chegado a casa com os sapatos cheios de água. As ruas algumas pareciam ribeiras.

_*Off-Topic:
*_
*"Há uns anos a Telecel informava-nos disto. Agora já não. Se todos pedíssemos o serviço de volta, eles acabavam por ceder"*

*Exemplo de uma transmissão da Telecel:*

01-04-2002 15:04:30 14753 7 40 715 2/1 PLMN en/-/7b/--- Tempo 4-Mar: Muitas nuvens. Vento inferior a 20km/h. Aguaceiros de chuva. Temp.(min/max): Lei
01-04-2002 15:04:32 14753 7 40 715 2/2 PLMN en/-/7b/--- ria 6/12, Lisboa 7/13, Santarem 6/12 e Setubal 5/14C. 

Tempo 4-Mar: Muitas nuvens. Vento inferior a 20km/h. Aguaceiros de chuva. Temp.(min/max): Leiria 6/12, Lisboa 7/13, Santarem 6/12 e Setubal 5/14C

O serviço que dava conta disto era a http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difusão_Celular e a todo o momento enviavam mensagens (num formato diferente das SMS) e que informavam em tempo real tudo o que se passava meteorologicamente na nossa área e as previsões futuras.

As operadoras têm estado a desligar o serviço porque dizem que os clientes não se interessam por ele. Porque é que não começamos todos a enviar e-mails e a telefonar para os serviços de Apoio ao Cliente a pedir o serviço de Difusão Celular de volta?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Hee laaa tava eu a tentar adormecer e vi um clarão mesmo agora  pulei da cama e cá estou eu 

Foi um solitário bem vou voltar ao zzzz.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Acabei de dar um salto brutal na cadeira!
Alta "flashada" (estou mesmo ao lado janela), seguido de um alta estrondo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Começou a trovoada, já se ouviram dois trovões e de bastante potência.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Chove agora com uma intensidade espectacular !


----------



## Santos (18 Fev 2008 às 00:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Quimera disse:


> Por estes lados tem chovido bem, prova disso é ter chegado a casa com os sapatos cheios de água. As ruas algumas pareciam ribeiras.
> 
> _*Off-Topic:
> *_
> ...



Olá Quimera,
Tenta junto do gestor de "CONTEÚDOS" das plataformas às quais te referes, ou de algum agregador de conteúdos


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Chove forte em Setúbal e o vento também é forte  Espero ver alguma acção nas próximas horas, pessoal tentem tirar umas fotos se conseguírem, é muito difícil mas nunca é demais tentar


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Acabei de dar um salto brutal na cadeira!
> Alta "flashada" (estou mesmo ao lado janela), seguido de um alta estrondo!



Aqui em Queluz nada...


----------



## Turista (18 Fev 2008 às 00:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Chove forte em Setúbal e o vento também é forte  Espero ver alguma acção nas próximas horas, pessoal tentem tirar umas fotos se conseguírem, é muito difícil mas nunca é demais tentar



Eu tenho a máquina e o tripé a postos... mas aqui por Peniche nada de trovoada...
Será que a trovoada não se quer chegar aqui ao Cabo Carvoeiro??


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Turista disse:


> Eu tenho a máquina e o tripé a postos... mas aqui por Peniche nada de trovoada...
> Será que a trovoada não se quer chegar aqui ao Cabo Carvoeiro??



Atenção ás multas!!


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 00:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Turista disse:


> Eu tenho a máquina e o tripé a postos... mas aqui por Peniche nada de trovoada...
> Será que a trovoada não se quer chegar aqui ao Cabo Carvoeiro??



Ehehe =) Eu também tenho aqui a minha maquina apostos. Se não fosse aquelas formações a nascerem aqui mais a sul, ja me tinha ido deitar, tou a espera que os satélites e radares actualizem agora a 1 H pa ver se fico oh me vou


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 01:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por cá, vai chovendo, ora pouco, ora muito, alterna bastante mas vai chovendo.
Já caíram *7,6 mm* desde as 0h, segundo a estação da Portela, a cerca de 2 km daqui.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2008 às 01:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas por aqui vai chovendo já algum tempo agora com menos intensidade, temp 6ºc

na torre a 0h:25m estavam -1ºc portanto tudo indica que seja neve a precipitação que caiu, se assim foi já deve ter uma acumulação interessante


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Vai trovejando por aqui mas algo longe,
Até amanhã.


----------



## Turista (18 Fev 2008 às 01:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Atenção ás multas!!



estou na minha casa, portanto não é via pública... mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 05:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Não deixa de se curioso, na noite a seguir ao documentário da Maria Elisa na RTP, Lisboa é fustigada por chuvas fortes e trovoadas.

Ponto da situção no momento:

Portela 66,8mm
Queluz 54,4mm
Oeiras 72,9mm
Oeiras, Cascais: 64,3mm
Odivelas (eu): 53,4mm

No meu quarto vi/vejo relampagos espaçadados de pouco mais que 30 segundos. Nenhum deles rebentou mesmo por cima de mim, apesar de ainda se ter ouvido alguns estrondos fortes. Por isso, creio para mim que haverão por aí localidades ainda mais fustigadas. Basta ver que de todas estas estações, a minha é a que leva uma quantidade de precipitação acumulada inferior.

Por agora tudo muito mais calmo, mas o barulho da trovoada ainda faz eco nas paredes. Caminha para norte.


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 05:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em  OEIRAS, continua a chover embora com pouca intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 05:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem, com isto tudo, e desde ontem as 11h da manhã, já acumulei 84,5mm.
Ou seja, em 19 horas choveu o equivalante a 60% do valor médio de precipitação para este mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 06:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em OEIRAS voltou um aguaceiro forte 50mm/h.


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 06:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

OEIRAS continua a chover forte, em 6 horas atingiu 70mm !!!
Na rede Wunderground (Grande Lisboa) o valor maximo foi atingido por BARCARENA com mais de 76mm!!!


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 06:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

BARCARENA já vai com mais de 85mm  !!!! desde a zero horas.
OEIRAS vai com 74.2, continua chuva, mas agora fraca.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 06:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui vou com 68mm certos!
e não pára!!!!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 06:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*








Palavras para quê....


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 06:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu vou com 86 mm  que noite espetacular 

A trvoada então lindoooooo  a Ribeira do Jamor tá quase a transbordar mal começe a amanhacer tiro uma foto.

Alerta amarelo ?? nós já explodimos foi com os critérios do vermelho mas pronto.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 06:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A portela, que é só o ponto na cidade de Lisboa onde menos custuma chover, já está com 71,9 mm de precipitação acumulada (mais um trovão) desde as 0h.

Por aqui está torrencial (estrada e jardins convertidos num rio a correr lá para baixo para Odivelas).
72,3 mm (mais um trovão..)


----------



## jPdF (18 Fev 2008 às 06:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por Coimbra nada...choveu durante a noite, mas não ouvi trovões...
Agora a chuva parou...
TEmp EXt: 12.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 06:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu vou com 86 mm  que noite espetacular
> 
> A trvoada então lindoooooo  a Ribeira do Jamor tá quase a transbordar mal começe a amanhacer tiro uma foto.



Nem consigo imaginar como esteja lá em baixo a ribeira de Odivelas!
Mais um Mário!


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 06:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

BARCARENA vai com 92mm  !!!!
OEIRAS com 74.4 parou de chover ... Por momentos?...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 06:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu quero mais chuva para que a ribeira se aguente...Isto é mais ao menos uma descarga de 15 em 15 minutos.





Viva o alerta amarelo


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 06:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A sorte é que a maré vazia é às 7:11, se não já estava mesmo ver tudo de barco lá em baixo no vale

72,9mm. Aparentemente calmo agora. Só oiço a trovoada ao longe.


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 06:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em OEIRAS mais um aguaceiro 10mm/h


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 06:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

bom dia 
sim uma noite de puro espectaculo mas um gajo tem que ir trabalhar.

tentem ouvir as telefonias porque hoje é o caos nesta manhã em lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 07:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Normalmente os temporais costumam começar á 0h e acabar ás 7h ou haver um mega entre as 6h e as 7h vamos lá ver o que este nos reserva


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 07:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Em Odivelas está a cair o céu!
Trovoada, vento fortissimo, e chuva diluviana!
86,4mm e a subir a galope!


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 07:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

estamos em fins de outubro ou em novembro(tanto pela temperatura como pela chuva)?mas sabe bem não sabe
quando está de ssw é uma maravilha


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 07:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Já choveu o mês de Março inteiro  isto devia era ser a nivel nacional no total vou com 108 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 07:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Já fiz uns videos agora deixo aqui uma foto isto é altamente  o que não fazem umas boas células.


----------



## ALV72 (18 Fev 2008 às 07:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> A portela, que é só o ponto na cidade de Lisboa onde menos custuma chover, já está com 71,9 mm de precipitação acumulada (mais um trovão) desde as 0h.
> 
> Por aqui está torrencial (estrada e jardins convertidos num rio a correr lá para baixo para Odivelas).
> 72,3 mm (mais um trovão..)




Realmente uns com tanto e outros com tão pouco. Nós aqui que tanto precisavamos dela para encher as barragens e regar campos e vocês aí nas cidades de betão é que levam com ela toda 

Um abraço
Joao


PS: Por aqui chove , mas pouco.


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 07:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boa foto

é o CAOS no transito em lisboa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 07:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tambem quero morar ao pe de uma ribanceira 
Acordei com trovoada durante a noite, mas tava cm tanto sono que nem me apeteceu ir ver 
Não tenho nenhum "contadeira" de precipitação mas a olho ja deve ir nos 90, até porque não chove desde as 6h
Agora vou para Jamor, onde vai acertar em cheio a nova celula 
Ate logo...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2008 às 08:01)

*Notícias Especial: Chuva e Trovoada 18 Fevereiro de 2008*

*Mau Tempo: Túneis do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno cortados *

O trânsito está hoje cortado nos túneis do Campo Grande e do Campo Pequeno devido às inundações provocadas pelas chuvas que caíram na região de Lisboa, disse à Lusa fonte da Divisão de Trânsito da PSP. «O túnel no sentido Saldanha/Campo Grande e Campo Grande/Saldanha bem como o do Campo Pequeno estão cortados devido a inundações e lamas«, adiantou a mesma fonte, salientando que no local estão também algumas viaturas avariadas.
De acordo com a Divisão de Trânsito da PSP, houve também uma derrocada de pedras no sentido Praça de Espanha/Alcântara, não havendo vítimas a registar. «Estão lá duas viaturas imobilizadas. O trânsito não está cortado«, adiantou, alertando ainda os condutores para terem cuidado com lençóis de água no acesso do Eixo Norte/Sul à Segunda Circular. Também na zona baixa de Alcântara circula-se com menor intensidade devido aos lençóis de água. 
A PSP, que tem recebido muitos pedidos de ajuda, adiantou ainda que não há registo de acidentes graves, apenas «pequenos toques« originados pelo mau tempo.
As fortes chuvas que caíram sobre a região de Lisboa provocaram quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro para os Sapadores de Bombeiros, esgotando a capacidade de resposta da corporação. De acordo com a PSP de Lisboa, a inundação que se regista na zona de acesso à Encarnação, no sentido Sul/Norte à entrada da Auto-Estrada Lisboa-Porto, está a provocar filas de trânsito devido à extrema lentidão com que se circula naquela zona.
António Vinagre, responsável do turno da madrugada no regimento de Sapadores de Bombeiros, disse à Lusa que a tiveram 180 pedidos de socorro, tendo conseguido responder a 150. Fonte do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil disse à Lusa que está a ser feito um levantamento de todos os casos registados, prevendo-se que cerca das 08:00 seja distribuído um comunicado com os dados obtidos.
Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia. 

Fonte: Diário Digital

*Mau tempo: bombeiros sem capacidade de resposta *

O Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros recebeu quase duas centenas de pedidos de socorro a partir das 04:30 desta segunda-feira, numa situação que o deixou «sem capacidade de resposta», disse à Lusa António Vinagre, responsável no turno da madrugada. As chuvas diluvianas que se abateram sobre a região de Lisboa, acompanhadas de fortes trovoadas centradas sobre a capital, provocaram cheias nas ruas, túneis e zonas mais baixas em pouco mais de uma hora, mas até agora não há notícía de vítimas ou de danos avultados.
«Nunca vi uma coisa destas em tão pouco tempo. Tivemos 180 pedidos de socorro, conseguimos responder a 150 e temos 30 outros ainda a aguardar, com as viaturas e equipas a responderem a vários casos ao mesmo tempo», comentou António Vinagre. «Foi uma coisa anormal. A partir das 04:30 desatou a chover intensamente e desde então tem sido um fluxo impressionante de telefonemas para acudir a pedidos de socorro por causa de telhados e habitações danificadas, inundações de ruas e problemas nas vias», referiu.
Fonte do Serviço Nacional de Protecção Civil disse que está a ser feito um levantamento de todos os casos registados, prevendo-se que cerca das 08:00 seja distribuído um comunicado com os dados obtidos. Em Lisboa, há notícias de inundações em várias zonas, com destaque o túnel do Campo Grande, bem como problemas na zona do Alto da Boa Viagem, na marginal Lisboa-Cascais, e no nó de Frielas, na saída da Auto-Estrada 8 (Torres Vedras-Lisboa).
Os concelhos de Lisboa, Almada e Sintra foram os mais fustigados pelas chuvas intensas que se registaram desde a noite de domingo, disse à Lusa uma fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia. No observatório do Aeroporto de Lisboa, registou-se entre as 00:00 e as 05:00 uma precipitação de 65 milímetros (65 litros de água por metro quadrado), com 35 milímetros entre as 04:00 e as 05:00. No observatório do Jardim Botânico registaram-se, no mesmo período, 66 milímetros, com 36 milímetros entre as 04:00 e as 05:00. O concelho de Almada registou uma precipitação de 35 milímetros, com 17 milímetros na hora de mais intensidade, disse a fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia.
Segundo uma porta-voz da Protecção Civil, no concelho de Almada as zonas mais inundadas forma a Trafaria (bairro do Torrão), Cacilhas e Costa da Caparica, havendo ainda muitos pedidos de socorro por atender às 06:00. No concelho de Sintra, a precipitação acumulada foi de 44 milímetros, com 17,7 milímetros entre as 03:00 e as 06:00, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Fonte: Portugal Diário


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 08:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem, que noite. A chuva cai intensa de novo, não sai de cima a convecção.  Isto ainda vai acabar mal. Nem me vou meter ao transito.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 08:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Cheguei aos 100mm agora mesmo!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 08:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Mais um trovão dos grandes!

Parece que vem aí mais!


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 08:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

que ironia depois do documentário desta noite.tenho de ir trabalhar


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 08:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A situação pior parece ter sido aqui em Oeiras, não há danos pessoais mas já houve pessoas que tiveram que ser resgatadas de carros.

Marés

Data:	2008-02-18 	Porto:	Lisboa
Seg, 2008-02-18 07:10 +0000	0.88m	Baixa-mar
Seg, 2008-02-18 *13:38* +0000	*3.25m*	Preia-mar


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui ainda nao pararam os bombeiros e as ambulancias....

Na IC19 o transito está parado.. (mas isso era mais que obvio)


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 08:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui parou de chover logo a seguir ao meu post. Está calmo agora.
Como o André disse, a maré não podia ter sido mais favorável.


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Aqui ainda nao pararam os bombeiros e as ambulancias....
> 
> Na IC19 o transito está parado.. (mas isso era mais que obvio)




Já meto aqui fotos da ribeira ehehe


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



rijo disse:


> Já meto aqui fotos da ribeira ehehe



haa tava a ver que nao


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 08:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Já fiz uns videos agora deixo aqui uma foto isto é altamente  o que não fazem umas boas células.



Mário não se trata de uma ribeira mas do Rio Jamor (que tem aspecto de ribeira) e desagua em Oeiras e vem de Carenque (e passa por Queluz).


----------



## storm (18 Fev 2008 às 09:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui a noite foi espectacular, desde a 23:30 h/0 h que não parou de chover 
Trovoada não quer nada aqui com a zona 

Vim agora da rua e o céu parece que vai desabar com toda a força, está negro parece carvão, à um bom bocado que a estação está a dar thunderstorm assim como o accuweather e nos últimos eventos tem batido certo.

Mas isto foi uma rega espectacular, daqui a uns dias está tudo nascido 

Cumps,


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 09:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*Imagem de satélite:*







Radar


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 09:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Cheguei agora a casa. Saí às 8:25 para ir para a faculdade mas é impossivel sair daqui. O transito para a calçada de Carriche chega quase a Caneças. Algo impensavel. Nunca, mas nunca mesmo, vi a minha rua replecta de carros (morro na zona alta da cidade, o transito só começa sempre lá para baixo).
Não há transportes publicos, as paragens estão replectas de gente, não pára de chover. Enfim, decidi voltar para trás! É impensavel sair de casa.

Falei agora com a minha mãe que saiu às 8h de casa, mas ela ainda não chegou ao centro de Odivelas (2,5km daqui de casa), estava em stressAh, e nem sabem, a partir de hoje, há mais um rio neste país!
Há um ribeiro que nasceu esta madrugada aqui no terreno ao lado e está a desaguar directamente na estrada.

Na RTP acabaram de dizer que a calçada de carriche está cortada nos 2 sentidos. Isso explica muita coisa!









108,8mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h!


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Imagens do Rio Jamor na passagem por Queluz







*Antes:*






*Hoje após 122mm de chuva contínua*


----------



## T-Storm (18 Fev 2008 às 09:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia pessoal,

Bom mas que noite! Acordei 3 vezes com trovões fortissimos e com a chuva que nunca deixou de parar...mas agr de manha é que foi o bom e o bonito.

A estrada da Luz esta um autentico lago, ninguem consegue lá andar (nem de carro nem a pé) e a estação de metro do jardim zoologico está parcialmente fechada pois são cascatas de água que correm para dentro da linha (nem sei como e q ainda nao cortaram a linha...).


----------



## T-Storm (18 Fev 2008 às 09:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Volta a cair o Carmo e a Trindade em Lisboa...


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*


rio jamor em Queluz


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 09:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Não há transportes publicos, as paragens estão replectas de gente, não pára de chover. Enfim, decidi voltar para trás! É impensavel sair de casa.



A nível de comboios também está complicado. A linha do norte também está interrompida entre Póvoa de S.Iria e a Gare do Oriente.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



rijo disse:


>



Epaaa coitaditos dos senhores... la se foi a horta!!


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*


mais um video do rio jamor (disponivel brevemente)


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

15 mil pessoas sem electricidade no concelho de Oeiras e Cascais devido à inundação de uma subestação da Abóboda. Aqui vacilou um instante mas não faltou.


----------



## storm (18 Fev 2008 às 09:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Volta a chover moderado

Cumps,


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2008 às 09:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Se verificarmos a precipitação entre as 00 e as 06 das estações do IM ,
a festa é aí à volta da capital . O resto é paisagem.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 09:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Chove intensamente por aqui...  

começou agora...


malta depois quem kiser k mande os seus registos do temporal para aqui: http://interactivo.blogs.sapo.pt/


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 09:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui volta a chover com algumas intensidade vou com 105 mm hoje  vou tratar do video da ribeira.


----------



## filipept (18 Fev 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

E o "El Gordo" saiu para Lisboa  

Por aqui tudo calmissimo.


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2008 às 09:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Setúbal, Lisboa e Santarém com alerta laranja de precipitação forte entre as 10h e o 13h


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 09:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia!

Situação mesmo muito complicada em Lisboa e pelos vistos nos sítios do costume... Quando ouvi as notícias de manhã e vi a A8 cortada em Frielas, pela experiência que tenho de 27 anos a morar na Calçada de Carriche presumi logo que esta também tivesse cortada pelo menos ao fundio junto do senhor roubado, pelos vistos acertei... Túneis cortados no centro, zona de algés condicionada... Lisboa está com uma situação grave... aquilo que alguns modelos pareciam indicar mas não desta forma.

Esta é daquelas situações difíceis de prever. Mesmo assim acho que o IM e a protecção civil deviam ainda dar um alerta mais considerável, uma vez que é possível que a situação continue! Espero que não haja problemas de maior (mortes, feridos ou desalojados) e espero que também com os membros deste fórum esteja tudo bem... LEmbrem-se fotos são bem vindas, relatos da situação também, mas sempre com segurança, não facilitem perante a natureza!

E é assim o tempo! Ou tudo ou nada 

EDIT: _Obrigado pela informação de actualização de alertas ROG! Tão cedo eu falava... lol_


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Claro agora é que se lembram do alerta laranja  deviamos era tar em vermelho desde ontem á noite mas pronto nem iaginam o caos que vai para aqui  o que nos vale é que a terra estava seca se não seria bonito.





Vou com 107 mm.


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Satélite:
às 8h e às 9h45:


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

As coisas nao andam nada bem...

vamos la ver como é k isto vai acabar 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/noticias-especial-chuva-trovoada-18-fevereiro-de-2008-a-1922.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui nada, registei 1 mm que vergonha, vocês tanto queriam que levaram com ela toda e o resto do país seco e será que os alfacinhas sabem nadar


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Desta vez fiquei no intervalo entre duas células.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Claro agora é que se lembram do alerta laranja  deviamos era tar em vermelho desde ontem á noite mas pronto nem iaginam o caos que vai para aqui  o que nos vale é que a terra estava seca se não seria bonito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mário, lembra-te de uma coisa... ontem por esta hora não havia por aqui gente a queixar-se que isto ia ser um fiasco, que a depressão estava a enfraquecer, etc, etc... Ás vezes somos apanhados de surpresa...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 10:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Mário, lembra-te de uma coisa... ontem por esta hora não havia por aqui gente a queixar-se que isto ia ser um fiasco, que a depressão estava a enfraquecer, etc, etc... Ás vezes somos apanhados de surpresa...



Sim mas o IM tem pesssoal a trabalhar de madrugada eles deviam ter notado que havia muita celula a crescer e estava a haver muita percepitaçao logo deviam ter avisado os serviiços que lhes sao mais proximos que as coisas iam piorar aqui os bombeiros ás 7h tocaram 3 vezes para chamar o pessoal porque ninguem pensava que isto chega-se a este ponto algo que podia ser evitado se o IM ou a protecção civil para ai ás 3h tivesse mandado comunicados para os serviços de socorro para que estivessem a postos que de manhã ia haver problemas.

E nao te esqueças que eles são pessoal qualificado tem uma visao muito superior á nossa mesmo que o material esteje podre aposto que neste momento estão a receber centenas e centenas de chamadas para saber o que se passa.


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 10:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Quem quizer acompanhar, em "real time", a evoluçao da situaçao a partir das 04:20, pode consultar os meus posts e do ANDRE , neste item e no Seguimento de Fevereiro.
Em OEIRAS cairam 40mm entre as 02:30 e 03:30. 
Neste momento vou com 81mm desde as zero.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui fica o video nunca tinha visto nada assim  por aqui...as nuvens neste momento estao com um aspecto esquesito.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 10:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim mas o IM tem pesssoal a trabalhar de madrugada eles deviam ter notado que havia muita celula a crescer e estava a haver muita percepitaçao logo deviam ter avisado os serviiços que lhes sao mais proximos que as coisas iam piorar aqui os bombeiros ás 7h tocaram 3 vezes para chamar o pessoal porque ninguem pensava que isto chega-se a este ponto algo que podia ser evitado se o IM ou a protecção civil para ai ás 3h tivesse mandado comunicados para os serviços de socorro para que estivessem a postos que de manhã ia haver problemas.



Que deram uma grande barraca deram, não há duvidas. Se o pico foi às 3/4 da madrugada e esta manhã cedo ainda estava a amarelo não dá para perceber, pois bem cedo já havia pessoal do IM a falar na rádio não consigo perceber porque é que enquanto os ouvia estava amarelo no site. Agora que ontem à noite fosse previsível e logo com vermelho já é não perceber este tipo de eventos e tu até os percebes muito bem.


----------



## josecarlos (18 Fev 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem posso dizer que aqui durante a madrugada choveu e bem....
Fomos presentiados com uma bela trovoada, ja tinha saudades, de me levantar a meio da noite e ir a janela fumar um cigarrito, e flhash 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 catrabum, ora bem x 340 m/s ..... eheh... fui presentiado por um daqueles que adoro...... flash CATRUM, um gajo até salta o predio treme , ate se fica sem respiração somos apanhados de surpresa


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2008 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Numa hora: às 5h da manhã chegou a 30mm em Lisboa






Até às 6h da manhã:






Coincidência, ainda ontem andavam em debate na tv sobre as cheias que atingiram Portugal... se o programa fosse hoje à noite talvez já falassem das cheias de 2008...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Que deram uma grande barraca deram, não há duvidas. Se o pico foi às 3/4 da madrugada e esta manhã cedo ainda estava a amarelo não dá para perceber, pois bem cedo já havia pessoal do IM a falar na rádio não consigo perceber porque é que enquanto os ouvia estava amarelo no site. Agora que ontem à noite fosse previsível e logo com vermelho já é não perceber este tipo de eventos e tu até os percebes muito bem.



as 4h e tal da manha ja havia noticias nos Sites de noticiais oficiais sobre montes de chamadas para os bombeiros e das inundações que ja havia algumas... por isso realmente nao se justifica esse atraso 


aqui ta a haver uns picos na corrente... espero nao ficar sem eletricidade


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 10:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> as 4h e tal da manha ja havia noticias nos Sites de noticiais oficiais sobre montes de chamadas para os bombeiros e das inundações que ja havia algumas... por isso realmente nao se justifica esse atraso
> 
> 
> aqui ta a haver uns picos na corrente... espero nao ficar sem eletricidade



Hehe aqui tambem a minha UPS tambem ja sintou isso provavelmente andam por aqui relampagos algures...volta a chover moderadamente/forte aqui a este ritmo ainda chego aos 200 mm


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> aqui ta a haver uns picos na corrente... espero nao ficar sem eletricidade



Também me aconteceu. Provavelmente é a EDP a tentar resolver os problemas que houve com uma subestação em que têm que fazer passar a electricidade por outras redes, etc e isso deve gerar oscilações na rede quando fazem as ligações ou qualquer coisa do género.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 10:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Que deram uma grande barraca deram, não há duvidas. Se o pico foi às 3/4 da madrugada e esta manhã cedo ainda estava a amarelo não dá para perceber, pois bem cedo já havia pessoal do IM a falar na rádio não consigo perceber porque é que enquanto os ouvia estava amarelo no site. Agora que ontem à noite fosse previsível e logo com vermelho já é não perceber este tipo de eventos e tu até os percebes muito bem.



Dando uma mera hipotese especulativa... Embora eles tenham pessoal em permanência, não se poderá dar o caso de não terem lá alguém responsável pelo site? Bem mas se for isso não deixa de ser mau á mesma...


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



fsl disse:


> Quem quizer acompanhar, em "real time", a evoluçao da situaçao a partir das 04:20, pode consultar os meus posts e do ANDRE , neste item e no Seguimento de Fevereiro.
> Em OEIRAS cairam 40mm entre as 02:30 e 03:30.
> Neste momento vou com 81mm desde as zero.




Os nºs dos primeiros posts sao , respectivamente 427 e 703.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui fica o video nunca tinha visto nada assim  por aqui...as nuvens neste momento estao com um aspecto esquesito.



Oi Mário tenho de ir ver o rio Jamor,parece que cresceu mt, já sei que se vir alguém a observar o rio só poderás ser tu!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Dando uma mera hipotese especulativa... Embora eles tenham pessoal em permanência, não se poderá dar o caso de não terem lá alguém responsável pelo site? Bem mas se for isso não deixa de ser mau á mesma...



Julgo que isso seria muito estranho. De qualquer forma relembro que o IM nada tem a ver com avisar bombeiros ou qualquer coisa desse género. Isso é com a protecção civil. O IM faz previsões meteorológicas e neste caso falhou uma previsão e um alerta só é eficaz de for de véspera, de pouca utilidade acaba por ter mete-lo no meio do evento.  Mas isso não quer dizer que durante a madrugada não tivesse avisado e trabalhado com a protecção civil e que esta última não estivesse perfeitamente inteirada da situação. Como é que algum de nós pode dizer que houve ou não houve ? Que eu saiba nenhum de nós trabalha nessas instituições para saber o que se passou durante a madrugada. Às 7 da manhã havia pessoal de ambas as instituições a fazer o ponto da situação na rádio pelo que presumo que não tenham estado a dormir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Também me aconteceu. Provavelmente é a EDP a tentar resolver os problemas que houve com uma subestação em que têm que fazer passar a electricidade por outras redes, etc e isso deve gerar oscilações na rede quando fazem as ligações ou qualquer coisa do género.



Certamente Vince, as outras subestações estão a suportar a carga dessa subestação que estão a arranjar, senão seria uma festa e certamente que vão existir falhas de luz se houver um pico de carga as outras subestações não suportarem lá se vai a luz abaixo

Por aqui, posso dar este fenómeno acabado não acredito que passe algum ainda, agora só 6ª feira e sábado os modelos apontam chuva para o Algarve, mas estou pessimista, quem sabe se eu chorar o São Pedro ainda mande algo 

Aqui continua a ser o mar a causar precaução e preocupação:

*Barras do Sotavento algarvio fechadas ou condicionadas *

O Centro de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo informou hoje que as barras de Faro e do Sotavento algarvio são as únicas que se mantêm condicionadas ou fechadas à navegação devido ao mau tempo.  

As barras de Faro e Olhão estão condicionadas a embarcações com mais 10 metros desde as 02h09 de domingo, informou um oficial daquele Centro.


A barra de Tavira está encerrada desde as 23h40 de sábado 

Vila Real de Santo António desde as 23h39 de sábado, disse aquele porta-voz.


Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

02h09 hora gira de condicionar a barra


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2008 às 10:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Continua a chuva "certinha" na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> *Como é que algum de nós pode dizer que houve ou não houve ?*



Certo, certo... Só estava a tentar dar uma espécie de "desculpa" para não bater mais no ceguinho habitual  MAs pronto no básico estamos de acordo! E nem do Mário descordei a não ser do ponto de ontem á noite (quando ninguem podia prever a dimensão do ocorrido). VEremos é como vai evoluir a situação... confesso que estou um pouco preocupado com aquilo que ainda possa ocorrer em Lisboa.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> confesso que estou um pouco preocupado com aquilo que ainda possa ocorrer em Lisboa.



tas tu, eu e possivelmente a maior parte do pessoal do forum


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Julgo que isso seria muito estranho. De qualquer forma relembro que o IM nada tem a ver com avisar bombeiros ou qualquer coisa desse género. Isso é com a protecção civil. O IM faz previsões meteorológicas e neste caso falhou uma previsão e um alerta só é eficaz de for de véspera, de pouca utilidade acaba por ter mete-lo no meio do evento.  Mas isso não quer dizer que durante a madrugada não tivesse avisado e trabalhado com a protecção civil e que esta última não estivesse perfeitamente inteirada da situação. Como é que algum de nós pode dizer que houve ou não houve ? Que eu saiba nenhum de nós trabalha nessas instituições para saber o que se passou durante a madrugada. Às 7 da manhã havia pessoal de ambas as instituições a fazer o ponto da situação na rádio pelo que presumo que não tenham estado a dormir.



O  IM meteorologia tem a obrigação de avisar o SNBPC, que com-certeza fez. Penso que o IM especificar melhor as condições e quantidade de precipitação, como faz o INM espanhol


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu já não estou preocupado porque a desnvoltura já começou e agora a depressão vai deslocar-se cada vez mais para oeste e levar a instabilidade com ela.

É a primera vez que os modelos acertaram na previsão


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> tas tu, eu e possivelmente a maior parte do pessoal do forum



E temos motivos... aquilo que se temia começou a acontecer... desalojados já há na zona de Loures. Chamo a atenção para o primeiro troço cortado da Nacional 8 já pela manhã juntoa  Frielas. Existem habitações nesta zona juntoa  cursos de água até perto da zona de Odivelas... são zonas de risco grande. Parece irónico após o programa de ontem mas a zona que está a preocupar mais é a franja dos acontecimentos de 1967, embora ordenada já de outra forma. Esperemos que não haja vítimas a lamentar. Pessoal de Lisboa e arredores continuem a dar as novidades no terreno.

Aqui por Coimbra, céu encoberto. Neste momento nem chuva nem vento


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 11:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> E temos motivos... aquilo que se temia começou a acontecer... desalojados já há na zona de Loures. Chamo a atenção para o primeiro troço cortado da Nacional 8 já pela manhã juntoa  Frielas. Existem habitações nesta zona juntoa  cursos de água até perto da zona de Odivelas... são zonas de risco grande. Parece irónico após o programa de ontem mas a zona que está a preocupar mais é a franja dos acontecimentos de 1967, embora ordenada já de outra forma. Esperemos que não haja vítimas a lamentar. Pessoal de Lisboa e arredores continuem a dar as novidades no terreno.
> 
> Aqui por Coimbra, céu encoberto. Neste momento nem chuva nem vento



Uma vez que o concelho de Odivelas está entre Loures e Lisboa; e em 2001 era o segundo concelho com maior densidade populacional do país, logo seguido de Queluz (agora com a contrução de mais 2 bairros, aqui na zona alta, não sei se já não será o mais denso), quando se diz que o transito está caótico em Loures, imaginem como estará em Odivelas (que fica no meio). 

Com o calçada de carriche cortada (principal acesso à capital), os transportes publicos presos na rotunda à entrada da cidade, imaginem como isto está.

E não pára de chover!! Ainda agora caíu mais uma tromba de água. 
Vou com 125,9mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 11:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> E temos motivos... aquilo que se temia começou a acontecer... desalojados já há na zona de Loures. Chamo a atenção para o primeiro troço cortado da Nacional 8 já pela manhã juntoa  Frielas. Existem habitações nesta zona juntoa  cursos de água até perto da zona de Odivelas... são zonas de risco grande. Parece irónico após o programa de ontem mas a zona que está a preocupar mais é a franja dos acontecimentos de 1967, embora ordenada já de outra forma. Esperemos que não haja vítimas a lamentar. Pessoal de Lisboa e arredores continuem a dar as novidades no terreno.
> 
> Aqui por Coimbra, céu encoberto. Neste momento nem chuva nem vento



é verdade... más noticias, ouvi agora na tv um carro em queluz belas k foi arrastado pelas aguas  2 vitimas mortais......

SIC NOTICIAS malta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 11:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*Previsões: Chuva até quarta-feira
Mau tempo desvia avião e deixa barcos à deriva*

No Algarve, o mau tempo provocou o afundamento de quatro pequenas embarcações nas praias de Faro e Olhão e arrancou várias árvores. Registaram-se ondas de seis metros.

Também em alerta laranja esteve ontem o distrito da Guarda devido à ocorrência na serra da Estrela de rajadas de vento com de mais de 100 km/h. Por todo o País verificou-se queda de chuva, por vezes forte, situação que se vai prolongar até quarta-feira.

O vento forte que assolava a ilha da Madeira na manhã de ontem obrigou um avião proveniente de Caracas com destino ao Funchal, com 125 passageiros a bordo, a aterrar em Lisboa. Os passageiros acabariam por chegar à ilha pelas 10h30, num outro avião. O mau tempo levou ainda ao cancelamento da ligação marítima com Porto Santo e ao fecho de uma ponte, também na região.

A forte agitação marítima fez com que um remador solitário holandês, de 36 anos, que partiu de Sagres rumo ao Suriname, fosse recolhido por uma lancha hidrográfica a 140 milhas náuticas a nordeste do Porto Santo. De acordo com o Subcentro de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo do Funchal, “o indivíduo, que estava no mar há 23 dias, encontrava-se já exausto, tendo decidido interromper a viagem e solicitar apoio à Marinha”. A lancha ‘Auriga’ recolheu o homem e tentou rebocar a embarcação, ‘Atlantic Wholff’, mas o cabo partiu-se e esta ficou à deriva.

Também em perigo esteve o pesqueiro ‘Lombo do Doutor’, que na madrugada de domingo esteve à deriva perto da Madeira, com nove tripulantes a bordo. Foi socorrido por uma lancha da Capitania e uma embarcação que o rebocou para o Funchal. O forte nevoeiro levou também à interrupção do Nacional-V. Guimarães no sábado. 

CONSEQUÊNCIAS

VAGAS DE 6 METROS

O Algarve registou ondas de seis metros, o que levou ao encerramento de todas as barras com excepção de Portimão. A maior maré do mês, que se esperava que ocorresses durante a noite, deixou a população ribeirinha em alerta.

Fonte: Correio da manhã


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O incrivel é que isto tambem pode acontecer no Verão  isto basicamente foram meia duzia de células bem organizadas e cocentradas.

Esperemos que se retirem ilações disto...coisa que raramente se faz.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> confesso que estou um pouco preocupado com aquilo que ainda possa ocorrer em Lisboa.



Aparentemente a situação está estabilizada. Houve uma grande sorte com a maré baixa ter sido às 7:10 senão teria havido problemas graves nas zona ribeirinhas.

Há duas células, uma passou a oeste e está a norte de Lisboa e a outra a sul, é irmos acompanhando pelo satélite






http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## mocha (18 Fev 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

isto cada vez ta masi escuro aqui, será k vem la mais?


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Aparentemente a situação está estabilizada. Houve uma grande sorte com a maré baixa ter sido às 7:10 senão teria havido problemas graves nas zona ribeirinhas.
> 
> Há duas células, uma passou a oeste e está a norte de Lisboa e a outra a sul, é irmos acompanhando pelo satélite
> 
> ...



Não tenho qualquer duvida que se isto fosse na maré alta, ficando o trancão sem poder a escoar água para o Tejo, Loures e Odivelas ficariam mergulhados num imenso caldeirão!

A praia-mar é às 13:41 em Lisboa. E avistam-se novas células no satélite que podem vir a causar problemas.

A chuva cai agora mais calma, mas ainda não parou mesmo. Ao longe ouvi agora um trovão. O céu está de novo a ficar escuro!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Vamos a apostas quantos mm amealhamos  só hoje já vou com 112 mm aposto que vou chegar aos 130 mm


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos a apostas quantos mm amealhamos  só hoje já vou com 112 mm aposto que vou chegar aos 130 mm



Eu até me sinto mal em dizer isto, mas já vou com 127mm acumulada desde as 0h! e às 5h30 da manhã, de todas as estações de Lisboa aqui era onde tinha chuvido menos (pouco mais que 50mm). Mas a verdade é que ainda não parou 1 segundo que fosse desde que me levantei (5:30 com a trovoada!). E continua a cair.

Isto hoje é um record absoluto! Pelo menos nos meus 21 anos de existência!
Só desde a meia-noite, já choveu o equivalente ao mês todo!


----------



## GFVB (18 Fev 2008 às 11:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia a todos pessoal!
Aqui na Costa foi a "loucura" toda a noite. Chuva fortíssima, trovoada forte toda a noite. Ainda tenho de ir à rua ver do meu carro, mas na zona que está penso que não lhe tenha acontecido nada. Pelo menos assim espero! Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas... Alguém com algum palpite para esta zona? Tenho uma reunião às 15h em Setúbal e estou com receio de me meter à estrada.

E o problema é que não dá para adiar!!!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 11:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Zoelae disse:


> O  IM meteorologia tem a obrigação de avisar o SNBPC, que com-certeza fez. Penso que o IM especificar melhor as condições e quantidade de precipitação, como faz o INM espanhol



Completamente de acordo. Mas se acompanhaste nos últimos dias os modelos viste como eles falharam estrondosamente as previsões para ontem e tiraram depois os eventos extremos e foi precisamente aí que eles ocorreram. Este tipo de eventos são extraordinariamente dificeis de prever. Eu compreendo que o comum dos cidadãos não consigo entender estas falhas nos alertas ou previsões, mas nós aqui já percebemos um pouco as dificuldades inerentes à previsão meteorológica. E ao contrário do que o Mário há pouco disse, eles não tem muito mais informação do que por exemplo nós os meteoentusiastas temos hoje. Qualquer um de nós tem hoje acesso a dados de bons modelos e a imagens de satélite actualizadas que nenhum meteorologista sonharia ter há anos atrás.

A minha opinião sobre estes eventos convectivos é que pelo sim pelo não eu colocaria em alerta laranja mesmo sabendo que 4 em cada 5 falhariam. O que se passa é que isso também pode ser perigoso, pois leva as pessoas a ignorarem porque não acontece. E chega mesmo a ser alvo de chacota da população, infelizmente é verdade. Ainda há poucas semanas foram vários os artigos em jornais ou blogues de pessoas a gozarem com os alertas, que era uma moda idiota, uma imitação de países com tempo mais severo, etc,etc. Um deles foi o Pacheco Pereira no seu blogue, mas houve outros casos. Critica-se faltas de alertas como se critica alertas em excesso. Se chove no "quintal" do vizinho mas não no meu, a previsão estava errada, o alerta foi um disparate. Mas quem é meteorologista já sabe que é assim e será sempre assim.


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Eu até me sinto mal em dizer isto, mas já vou com 127mm acumulada desde as 0h! e às 5h30 da manhã, de todas as estações de Lisboa aqui era onde tinha chuvido menos (pouco mais que 50mm). Mas a verdade é que ainda não parou 1 segundo que fosse desde que me levantei (5:30 com a trovoada!). E continua a cair.
> 
> Isto hoje é um record absoluto! Pelo menos nos meus 21 anos de existência!
> Só desde a meia-noite, já choveu o equivalente ao mês todo!




Olá ANDRÉ, agora está em grande "vantagem" sobre OEIRAS. às 05:00 a situaçao era inversa.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom, a minha estação perdeu a ligação à terra Uma chovinha e a ligação à net kaput. Tenho mesmo que comprar uma UPS.

Até às 10:50 enquanto funcionou tinha 38 mm amealhados o que na zona de Lisboa esta noite é considerada zona de seca.

Também a estação de AV aqui perto tem precipitação equivalente.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 11:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



fsl disse:


> Olá ANDRÉ, agora está em grande "vantagem" sobre OEIRAS. às 05:00 a situaçao era inversa.



Mas completamente! Mais um grande trovão!
E mais uma descarga de água a cair!
128mm


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Mas completamente! Mais um grande trovão!
> E mais uma descarga de água a cair!
> 128mm



 Mas a torneira não fecha aí???? Relamente estávamos longe de imaginar que ia ser isto...


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Fev 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui fica o video nunca tinha visto nada assim  por aqui...as nuvens neste momento estao com um aspecto esquesito.



 Uma perguntinha ao Mário Barros: aquela ribeira é que passa na zona do Palácio de Queluz? Impressionante...

 Depois de ter dado uma volta aqui por Mem-Martins, e após uma noite de chuva intensa e trovoada como já foi aqui relatado pelos membros desta zona, não se notam grandes estragos nas ruas. Apenas umas inundações com pouca expressão,algumas tampas de esgoto levantadas, bastante lixo arrastado pelas águas e pouco mais. Hoje ainda não saí desta zona mas logo á tarde vou para Caxias onde segundo os relatos dos membros da zona de Oeiras as coisas estiveram feias.
 Por aqui 13,3º no exterior e de momento não chove embora me pareça que vem aí mais molho. Talvez não tanto aqui por Sintra mas mais para os lados de Lisboa...
 Aquela que foi aqui apelidadada de "A Nossa Menina" e que a principio parecia vir a ser um bluff, afinal cresceu rápido e fez por aí umas boas traquinices...


----------



## diogogrosso (18 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Pessoal na Serra da Estrela tem caído neve nestes dias ?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Sim Jota 21


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Mas completamente! Mais um grande trovão!
> E mais uma descarga de água a cair!
> 128mm



Bem, podes estar a fazer registos históricos se a coisa continuar ...
Em 1967 na estação do Monte Estoril em 24 horas foram registados 159mm dos quais 129mm em 5 horas, período de retorno calculado em 500 anos.


----------



## mocha (18 Fev 2008 às 11:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

e não para de chover nem de trovejar


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 11:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Eu penso que o pico de tudo isto irá ser esta noite ou então já foi que acham?

Os modelos apostam para mais do mesmo esta madrugada e depois sim irá começar a diminuir.


----------



## ppereira (18 Fev 2008 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

22 membros e 46 visitantes às 11h49. tb não é um record???

quanto a este evento, penso que se deve fazer apostas para ver quem consegue maior registo de precipitação acumulada neste evento


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 11:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ponham na Sic Noticias 

Esperemos que toda esta violencia não seje uma mudança de padrão para calor


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



ppereira disse:


> 22 membros e 46 visitantes às 11h49. tb não é um record???
> 
> quanto a este evento, penso que se deve fazer apostas para ver quem consegue maior registo de precipitação acumulada neste evento




Concordo. Eu votaria numa Estaçao que ficasse na linha, ligeiramente quebrada, OEIRAS/QUELUZ/PORTELA/ODIVELAS...


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 11:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estou agora a registar o momento mais calmo da manhã.
Apenas caiem alguns pingos, o céu está encoberto e está a ficar neoveiro aqui em cima. Ouvem-se alguns trovões, mas não sei precisar onde estão a ocorrer.

O curioso disto tudo é que o vento continua de Leste (já assim o esteve durante o dia de ontem). É de este que vem o nevoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tenham em atenção que ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente (sagres) estão a nascer novas células que vão a caminho de Lisboa parecem cogumelos a nascerem


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O mau tempo fez dois mortos  a protecção civil e o IM meteram-se numa boa meteram esperemos que isto sirva para alguma coisa.


----------



## mocha (18 Fev 2008 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenham em atenção que ao largo do Cabo de São Vicente (sagres) estão a nascer novas células que vão a caminho de Lisboa parecem cogumelos a nascerem



onde é k tas a ver isso?


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Fev 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



diogogrosso disse:


> Pessoal na Serra da Estrela tem caído neve nestes dias ?



ontem de manhã estive lá e o nevoeiro, como de costume, era cerrado. estava -1º e os turistas ganhavam sincelo à medida que passeavam.  cabelos congelados, roupa completamente branca. deu para rir. 
entretanto vim embora porque sabia que o tempo para a tarde ia agravar e espero que a brigada de montanha tenha alertado os turistas para o mesmo. tanto quanto sei, a partir da tarde, a estrada piornos-torre (a que vai do centro de limpeza de neve para cima) fechou devido à neve, o que significa que nevou com alguma intensidade. 

cumps


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Segundo a RTP noticias, o Rio Trancão já galgou as margens! E a maré ainda vai subir até às 13:45.
Ouvem-se trovoadas, mas por agora não chove. Está cada vez mais nevoeiro e escuro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



mocha disse:


> onde é k tas a ver isso?




Mocha, pelo radar do IM 





último alerta: 





Fonte: El tiempo Severo

Estes bem podiam meter só Setúbal e Lisboa que no resto não espero nada de mais


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Satelite 12h


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2008 às 12:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

*A previsão estava feita, os dados estavam lançados e esta situação de chuvas intensas já era esperada desde ontem. Fica apenas na dúvida se as autoridades competentes tomaram as devidas medidas na altura certa.*



Gerofil disse:


> Pelo contrário, ainda agora começou. Esta situação de instabilidade vai continuar nas próximas 72 horas, uma vez que o depressão centrada a Oeste da Península vai-se manter nessa zona até "encher" e dissipar-se.
> Esta noite especial atenção para todo o Litoral Oeste onde podem ocorrer aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas. Amanhã novas linhas de instabilidade vão cruzar o território do continente, de sul para norte e afectando principalmente as regiões do centro e do sul.


----------



## mocha (18 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

 venham elas aí jasus


----------



## GFVB (18 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Mocha, pelo radar do IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que símbolo é esse na 2ª imagem??? Tornado????


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui houve Trovoadas Fortes ás 2 da manha e ás 5:30h/6:00 da  manha. Houve uma ás 6:12h que deve ter caido muito proximo daqui.
Há bocado ás 11h tambem choveu e trovejou bem, até a pouco ainda trovejou

Está a ser um belo dia, n haja duvidas, foi mesmo para tirar a barriga de miserias...é disto co meu povo gosta, como dizia o outro


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estive a ver o mapa de descargas electricas no site do IM, e confirmo que o Cartaxo foi bem bombardeado com relampagos
Há ja algum tempo que isso nao acontecia


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



GFVB disse:


> Que símbolo é esse na 2ª imagem??? Tornado????



Existe uma probabilidade baixa para que possa ocorrer algum tornado ou tromba marinha, mas como todos sabemos em Portugal é muito raro ocorrer estes fenómenos. E eu ainda não vi uma trovoada ainda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, tem chovido e trovejado desde ontem à noite, durante toda a noite e manhã.
Continua a chover e a trovejar e a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é já de cerca de *114 mm*, segundo a estação mais próxima de mim, a da Portela.
O muro do seminário dos Olivais, fronteiriço com a freguesia da Portela, onde passo todos os dias, caiu durante a noite, ocupando uma faixa da via.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Lisboa passa de alerta laranja para amarelo... não sei se não será cedo demais...


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

olha está a trovejar de novo?? ohh que pena


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Fotos do Rio Jamor (Queluz), esta manhã já abaixo do caudal máximo. (Era para por uns videos, mas não estou a conseguir carregá-los.)


REparem nesta imagem, na marge mdireita do rio ainda se observam vestígios de paredes, era aqui que estava construído um prédio que ruiu nas cheias de 1967 causando a morte a várias pessoas. Quase no meio do rio!!!






Reparem nas engenheiradas portuguesas, fazem uma represa imediatamentre por baixo de uma ponte, depois a água tem de passar por algum lado, neste caso alagou o parque urbano, como se pode ver no vídeo que colocou à pouco o Mário.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Zoelae eu vim agora mesmo do parque a que horas lá foste ??

Eu tambem tenho uns videos post quando vier da escola


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2008 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O IM reformolou os alertas e a trovoada também passou para Laranja.

A celula a formar-se já a nordeste de Sagres:






Também ainda é posivel ver a que atravessa Setubal neste momento e este da Margem Sul.

Se a celula não se dissipar antes de chegar aqui à nossa zona pode ser tão grave como de madrugada.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Zoelae eu vim agora mesmo do parque a que horas lá foste ??
> 
> Eu tambem tenho uns videos post quando vier da escola



Eram quase 11h30


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas!

Por aqui a chuva continua a cair, não da descanso.

So agora é que ouvi a primeira trovoada


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui houve bastantes trovoadas. Muros caidos, não tenho água em casa. As trovoadas pareciam bombas, ou seja uma artelharia, nem sei como não faltou a energia.


----------



## Levante (18 Fev 2008 às 13:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bons dias!
As "previsões" confirmaram-se, aquelas células que se formavam durante a tarde de ontem ao largo de sao vicente e na costa oeste deram "molho" em Lisboa...mas a intensidade revelou-se impressionante, as meninas chegaram a terra na sua máxima força e largaram tudo, e chegaram várias durante a noite e manhã, e tenho pra mim q ainda nao acabou, há mais actividade em formação na mesma zona...  Cautela com os alertas...!
E assim se confirma a imprevisibilidade destes fenómenos...os primeiros alertas punham o Algarve a levar com tudo, e de facto ontem de manha formaram-se muito rapidamente células a sul da costa algarvia, que chegaram cá e nem um gota nem um ráio, simplesmente dissiparam-se. Aquilo que se previa para acontecer em 3-4h...nao aconteceu. Aí por Lisboa durante o dia de ontem poucos tinham esperança que sequer chovesse, e temos o que temos, um exagero de água. Os modelos dão-nos possibilidades/probabilidades, nao certezas.
Por cá, 18ºC, com uma mínima de 16ºC, vento sueste já consideravelmente mais fraco (25km/h média) e o mar desceu bastante, está o normal de levante cavado com 2m. A "menina" de Marrocos já nao assusta, deixou molho só no Estreito. Um olho naquelas células a oeste de S Vicente, se houver alguma coisa aqui ou por Lisboa lá pro final do dia, serão elas as responsáveis.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/...da-18-fevereiro-de-2008-a-1922.html#post60231


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2008 às 13:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boas bem sem dúvida que foi uma noite complicada para muita gente  por aqui choveu com intensidade a minima foi de 6ºc, a torre está carregadinha de neve como dá para ver na webcam da turistrela


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Vídeo do Rio Jamor, em Queluz, junto ao aqueduto das águas livres. O rio este quase a galgar a estrada, como se pode ver nos detritos que estão agora a descoberto


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde... Não pude vir de manha porque caiu uma raio no para-raios do LIDL, que há a cerca de 50m daqui e a internet, bem como a luz ficaram maradas

Uma noite de temporal... agitadissimo...não consegui dormir...
Ás 3:37, depois de muitas descargas electricas, caiu uma a cerca de 50m da minha casa, ou seja, no LIDL...bem...que estrondo!! Depois, alarmes de lojas e carros tocaram e tocaram, não deixando ninguem dormir...
que eu visse, até agora houve cerca de 40 descargas

A precipitação tambem se fez sentir toda a noite... no total, hoje, já vai em quase *105mm*

A minha rua inundou... Na minha escola abriram-se buracos no alcatrão e centenas de quilos de areia, trazidos pela água, tambem lá ficaram depositados... para alem disso chovia até nas salas... os telhados pareciam cascatas...

Um colega meu, que mora no Cacém relatou-me isto:

- várias lojas inundadas
- A ribeira das Jardas, no limite...quase a transbordar...
- Derrocadas de areia e calhaus enormes...
- A viagem de autocarro do Cacém até aqui, que normalmente demora 10 minutos, demorou cerca de 40
- Esgotos a transbordar
- Pedras de calçada espalhadas pela rua
- Um lago proviniente de uma antiga tentative de construção a transbordar para a estrada (rebentou com as barreiras)
- Alcatrão com vários abalos, impossibilitando os carros de passar...

Enfim... o caos...

Por agora sigo com 14,3ºC... há pouco choveu e trovejou
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem agora com mais calma... ainda troveja mas ao longe a manha foi bem pior que a madrugada foi trovoada toda a manha mesmo por cima da cidade nunca tinha visto uma coisa assim durante tantas horas seguidas what1 bem até ao momento tenho registado no meu pluviómetro *132,1mm* de chuva desde as 00 horas de hoje... sendo o total do mês de 159,5mm até ao momento what1 brutal...esta tarde vou a baixa ver como está aquilo segundo relatos estava o caos com ruas totalmente tapadas de agua e carros presos no meio... as sirenes são uma constante!!felizmente por aqui até ao momento são apenas danos materiais... 
Abraços


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Zoelae disse:


> Vídeo do Rio Jamor, em Queluz, junto ao aqueduto das águas livres. O rio este quase a galgar a estrada, como se pode ver nos detritos que estão agora a descoberto
> 
> 
> YouTube - Cheias no Rio Jamor Queluz




eu ouvi dizer que a agua chegou mesmo á estrada e aos carros, agora se é verdade ou nao, nao sei... mas sabes como é... "quem conta um conto acrescenta um ponto"

eu tive ha cerca de uma hora no jardim com o Mário Barros e tmb tirei umas fotos e filmei, tou so à espera que o youtube acabe o upload para postar o video


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> *A previsão estava feita, os dados estavam lançados e esta situação de chuvas intensas já era esperada desde ontem. Fica apenas na dúvida se as autoridades competentes tomaram as devidas medidas na altura certa.*



Está certo Gerofil, ontem a tua previsão foi muito acertada, parabéns! Mas tu previas este diluvio a ultrapassar os 100mm ? Olha que é muito para Lisboa, e acho que não havia indicações de algo com esta severidade.

Output's para a madrugada dos modelos a que temos acesso nos run's antes do evento (run das 00z) , o GFS e o Hirlam.

O Hirlam que acho que vai buscar dados ao europeu tal como o Aladin do IM, penso eu, pôs tudo ao lado, mas mesmo dando margem na localização seriam 10-20mm em 6 horas. Nada de extremo...







O GFS acertou na localização, mas indica 10mm em 6 horas, nada de extremo,. Nos dias anteriores sim, havia previsões extremas para o Sul, que não se cumpriram. Este tipo de coisas não é fácil de prever...






Portanto mesmo dando uma boa margem nas intensidades e localizações (que se deve dar nestas situações), não vejo que fosse tudo tão obvio. Outros serviços semiprofissionais ou amadores como o Estofex e o TiempoSevero também não indicavam nada para Lisboa ontem.

Mesmo quando vinham a caminho as células de ontem à noite eu estava acordado e não pensei que dessem alguma coisa, pensei que fossem como as anteriores, muitas nuvens, alguma chuva e um ou outro raio solitário. Tinha sido assim todo o dia, ao aproximarem-se de Terra não dava nada. Só depois já a dormir é que acordei com trovoada e percebi que afinal estas eram diferentes das anteriores.


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde... Não pude vir de manha porque caiu uma raio no para-raios do LIDL, que há a cerca de 50m daqui e a internet, bem como a luz ficaram maradas
> 
> Uma noite de temporal... agitadissimo...não consegui dormir...
> Ás 3:37, depois de muitas descargas electricas, caiu uma a cerca de 50m da minha casa, ou seja, no LIDL...bem...que estrondo!! Depois, alarmes de lojas e carros tocaram e tocaram, não deixando ninguem dormir...
> ...



Confirma-se a noticia, na estrada de acesso a Belas, em Agualva o muro de uma das vivendas que fica ao lado do Rio caiu. Água na zona de Agualva é mentira desde manhã até ao momento. E está bastante nevoeiro aqui na zona.


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2008 às 14:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> O Hirlam que acho que vai buscar dados ao europeu tal como o Aladin do IM, penso eu, pôs tudo ao lado, mas mesmo dando margem na localização seriam 10-20mm em 6 horas. Nada de extremo...



O ALADIN usa como entrada dados do ARPEGE, da meteofrance


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

A situação acabou por se revelar bem mais extrema que o previsto. Pelos quantitativos de precipitação que vão sendo adiantados, parece que este episódio já supera, pelo menos, os de 1997.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Fev 2008 às 14:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui não choveu quase nada mesmo. 

Ha noticia de 2 mortes em Lisboa, duas raparigas que estavam dentro dum carro que foram levadas pelas aguas...  É disto que eu não gosto quando ha temporais, é o caos.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O nevoeiro já está a levantar, e o céu está cada vez mais claro. 
Já não chove, nem oiço trovoada há uma hora.
Parece que já passou! Ainda assim, não deixou de ser o diluviu da minha vida, acompanhada a par e passo, de janela em janela. E o relato começou assim, quando ainda nem eram 6h da matina:



AnDré disse:


> Não deixa de se curioso, na noite a seguir ao documentário da Maria Elisa na RTP, Lisboa é fustigada por chuvas fortes e trovoadas.
> 
> Ponto da situção no momento:
> 
> ...



Algumas horas depois e tudo mudou. Estava eu a "reclamar" pela falta de pontaria das trovoadas ("Nenhum deles rebentou mesmo por cima de mim"), e pouco depois começou o bombardeio que se prolongou até ao final da manhã.

Feitas contas, para as mesmas estações conta-se o seguinte (desde as 0h de hoje):

Portela:113,8mm
Queluz: 113,3mm
Oeiras, Barcarena: 109,0mm
Oeiras, Cascais: 81,0mm
Odivelas (eu): *128,2mm* 

Ainda assim o pólio não é meu! Parece que em Setubal ainda se encheu mais o penico! 

A meteorologia tem destas coisas! É por isso que é tão fascinante!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Trovoada e chuva intensa sobre Estremoz agora.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Fev 2008 às 14:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Uma mulher morreu em Belas e outra está desaparecida
Viatura arrastada pelas águas para a Ribeira do Jamor 




Uma mulher, com cerca de 30 anos, morreu hoje quando a viatura em que seguia foi arrastada pelas águas para a Ribeira do Jamor, em Belas, concelho de Sintra, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Governo Civil. 

Após contactos com familiares, as autoridades receberam a indicação de que na viatura seguiam duas mulheres, com 30 e 29 anos.

O carro já foi retirado das águas. "Há uma vítima de sexo feminino, com cerca de 30 anos, e estava presa com o cinto de segurança", afirmou aos jornalistas o segundo comandante distrital da Protecção Civil, Diniz Jesus.

Estão agora a decorrer buscas ao longo do leito da ribeira, que terão apoio de equipas cinotécnicas, para encontrar a ocupante desaparecida.

Após a remoção do carro, a grua rebentou um dos cabos eléctricos junto ao local, o que provocou várias faíscas e alarmou a população, que assiste aos trabalhos. 

Alguns residentes na zona contaram à Agência Lusa que seguiam duas pessoas dentro do veículo e que foi também encontrada no local uma cadeira de bebé. 

De acordo com os dados do Governo Civil de Lisboa, foram resgatadas 72 pessoas, seis foram retiradas das suas habitações e 38 foram desalojadas. 

O adjunto da Governadora Civil de Lisboa, Jorge Andrew, disse à Agência Lusa que há ainda a registar cinco feridos civis ligeiros e um bombeiro ferido, mas também sem gravidade. 

Entre as 00:00 e as 12:00, foram registadas cerca de 500 ocorrências no distrito de Lisboa relacionadas com o mau tempo. 

A maior parte das situações são inundações e infiltrações em habitações, nos concelhos a Sul do de Loures. 

As situações mais delicadas ocorreram nos concelhos de Oeiras, nomeadamente na baixa de Algés, em Belas (Sintra) e S. Domingos de Rana (Cascais).


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Que grande noite e manhã...trovoada não ouvi muita, e chuva, muita muita muita!
Fui a Jamor e vi a ribanceira, e não percebi muito bem porque lhe chamam ribanceira, parecia mais o canal da mancha em versão bruta  so tive pena de não ter tirado foto da foz do rio, era so lama 

O meu telele é um espetaculo!  








(Reparem bem no mosquito no meio do vidro )


----------



## Sam (18 Fev 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Olá a todos!!
Por cá desde manha que chove e vai trovejando forte de vez em qdo..
POr volta da hora de almoço choveu torrencialmente...
Mais uma molha
Agora parece mais calmo..
Mta água pela estrada... mta sarjeta entupida.... o normal..
Abraços


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui por Coimbra o céu continua ameaçador, mas nada de chuva... O sul vai em princípio levar com a água quase toda


----------



## Sam (18 Fev 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Esta situação irá manter-se, voltar ou já fez as malas e partiu???


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

aqui ta um video do rio do Jamor, este foi por volta das 13h... ja estava muito vazio comparado com aquilo k chegou a estar 


para quem tiver interessado, para alem de meter aki os seus registos pa malta ver , podem tmb enviar videos e fotos para: mautempo@sic.pt


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Sam disse:


> Esta situação irá manter-se, voltar ou já fez as malas e partiu???









Pelo k parece la no sul ainda ha muita actividade e talvez la pras 19h + ou - ainda temos mais festa


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Animação para memória futura

Nesta animação vê-se bem aquilo que disse há bocado. Depois de duas células ao final tarde/noite que não deram em nada de especial, a partir da meia noite durante toda a madrugada e manhã nascem já muito proximas uma sequência de pequenas células sem um aspecto por aí além mas que explodem de forma contínua em cheio sobre a região.


----------



## ppereira (18 Fev 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

os modelos continuam a "meter água" aqui pró rectângulo durante a semana toda com excepção de quinta. 
parece que isto ainda agora começou


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 16:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde...

Tive há uns minutos a máxima do dia, com 17,1ºC
Por agora a temperatura desce rapidamente... 15,0ºC

O ceu está a encobrir de novo
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## Sam (18 Fev 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Pelo k parece la no sul ainda ha muita actividade e talvez la pras 19h + ou - ainda temos mais festa



oi..Thanks
ya parece que ainda vem aí mais qq coisa.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 16:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Alerta Laranja no Algarve , por aqui ainda não choveu nem uma pinga nota-se que no barlavento pode estar a chover bem, mas aqui o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Sam disse:


> oi..Thanks
> ya parece que ainda vem aí mais qq coisa.....



Sim, o Alentejo está animado.


----------



## Mago (18 Fev 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui chuva de 7mm
Dia de chuva normal de um dia de Inverno


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Fev 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem, o céu está literalmente a desabar!

Alguma trovoada à mistura.


----------



## Sam (18 Fev 2008 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Mora fica num cantinho do distrito de évora, fronteira c o Alto Alentejo e com o distrito de santarém... 
Já devem ter ouvido falar no Fluviário 
Por aqui registam-se por vezes fenómenos bem interessantes..
Por agora céu mais claro, sem chuva...
18º ..
Abraços


----------



## GFVB (18 Fev 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Fui a Setúbal esta tarde e posso-vos dizer que isto tá complicado para aqueles lados. Realmente da Costa / Almada para Setúbal a diferença de tempo é enorme. No regresso saí de lá com chuva bastante forte e muita trovoada, para depois ao longo do caminho ir melhorando e a partir do Fogueteiro já estar melhor, até com algum Sol!


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Sam disse:


> Mora fica num cantinho do distrito de évora, fronteira c o Alto Alentejo e com o distrito de santarém...
> Já devem ter ouvido falar no Fluviário
> Por aqui registam-se por vezes fenómenos bem interessantes..
> Por agora céu mais claro, sem chuva...
> ...



Mora já lá passei mas não tinha ouvido falar do Fluviário! Estou agora a ver o que é e parece bem interessante 

A zona do alto alentejo é propícia a fenómenos climatéricos... talvez os mais conhecidos sejam as trovoadas secas que acontecem algumas vezes! E é sobretudo uma zona bonita!


----------



## Sam (18 Fev 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Mora já lá passei mas não tinha ouvido falar do Fluviário! Estou agora a ver o que é e parece bem interessante
> 
> A zona do alto alentejo é propícia a fenómenos climatéricos... talvez os mais conhecidos sejam as trovoadas secas que acontecem algumas vezes! E é sobretudo uma zona bonita!



 sim é uma zona propícia a esses fenónemos... Registei-me no forum desde que no verão fizeram aquelas grd bombas... foi uma coisa extrema.. serões inteiros..sem exagero.... 
Mas é uma zona bonita apesar e tudo Thanks


----------



## Turista (18 Fev 2008 às 17:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui ainda fiquei com a máquina e o tripé até às 4 da matina à espera de trovoada mas ela não quis saber para nada aqui do Cabo Carvoeiro...  nem um relâmpago... 
Por agora ceu nublado, mas a chuva parece que passou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aproxima-se algo está escuro e as nuvens mudaram vinham de sueste agora vêm de sul/sudoeste será que chega cá ou vira em Faro e apanha a via do infante


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Tarde de chuva contínua desde as 14h00. Actividade eléctrica só na primeira meia hora.

Se repararem nas principais linhas de instabilidade, que se podem observar no radar do IM, a sua orientação é Sueste/Nordeste e a sua trajectória é feita cada vez mais para leste (Já se encontram a leste de Beja *20,5 mm de precipitação entre as 15h00 e às 16h00*, pelo que quase todo o Alentejo está a entrar em acalmia; pelo contrário, as próximas horas podem ser críticas para o Sotavento Algarvio, desde Albufeira até Vila Real de Santo António).


----------



## Redfish (18 Fev 2008 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*


Depois de um dia calmissimo aqui por Loulé, começou finalmente (agora) a chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tenho fotos e vídeos, de carros com agua pelos os vidros, barcos em frente a câmara de Setúbal,ruas completamente alagadas, raios, correntes de lama. tudo, vou so tomar banho ja aqui os ponho


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

ULTIMA HORA: Brutal celula forumou-se em Setubal ! Ceu medonho completamente amarelo e negrooo


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Como já devem ter reparado, na nova actualização dos alertas pelo IM, que o terço sul do país está em alerta Laranja. Lisboa e Santarem está a verde, o que significa que quem more na fronteira dos distritos de Santarem e Portalegre por exemplo, se andar uns metros em direcção a Santarém está dora de perigo, já se se deslocar uns metros em direcção a Portalegre corre perigos devido a "Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes" e "trovoadas Frequentes e dispersas". O mesmo acontece com o pessoal que mora na margem sul do Tejo que a esta hora deve estar apinhado nas pontes, numa autêntica fuga ao alerta laranja.

Srs. meteorologistas, tem de haver bom-senso, dada a limitação dos critérios de classificação (destes como quaisquer outros, este tipo de situação é inerente à sistematização), Lisboa e Santarém deviam estar em alerta amarelo!


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 18:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Foi so um ameaço, avisto umas lindas torres a SE..Mas ja vi no radar sao frakotas


----------



## Levante (18 Fev 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Acabou de passar uma gordinha aqui!!  A tal que se formou a sudoeste de Sao Vicente, veio correndo e intensificando toda a costa algarvia e largou um diluvio de 5-10m e bastante trovoada. A chegada da nuvem foi linda (estava um dia soalheiro com algumas nuvens), e consegui ver uma pequena espiral, isto é, nuvens a circular em sentido contrário/espiral na base da célula, coisa q nunca tinha visto.  Ao mesmo tempo o vento virou para sudoeste por breves momentos, dps acalmou e não passou disso. Parece q tinha razão quanto às condições favoráveis a "tornados". Felizmente nao passou disso. Continua mta actividade eléctrica, a chuva acalmou. Agora ou passa e vai varrendo o sotavento até espanha....ou intensifica, eserp sinceramente q isso não aconteça, até pq daqui a pouco tenho de ir para Lisboa!


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Tenho fotos e vídeos, de carros com agua pelos os vidros, barcos em frente a câmara de Setúbal,ruas completamente alagadas, raios, correntes de lama. tudo, vou so tomar banho ja aqui os ponho



Boas,
Nuno, depois põe neste tópico só de fotografia e video para não se perderem neste que já vai com 40 páginas. As outras já estão lá também:

 Mau tempo e Inundações - 18 Fevereiro 2008

Mas depois avisa aqui as pessoas quando as colocares. 
Obrigado.


----------



## mocha (18 Fev 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> ULTIMA HORA: Brutal celula forumou-se em Setubal ! Ceu medonho completamente amarelo e negrooo


pois vem nesta direcção


----------



## Levante (18 Fev 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui intensificou-se e de que maneira, ficou de noite em questão de 2m, o céu tá completamente preto e a chover forteee. Para sul vê-se o limite da célula por cima do mar, lindo! Só espero que isto não fique estacionário...


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Boas,
> Nuno, depois põe neste tópico só de fotografia e video para não se perderem neste que já vai com 40 páginas. As outras já estão lá também:
> 
> Mau tempo e Inundações - 18 Fevereiro 2008
> ...


 Boas,
Sim sim  Preciso da tua ajuda tenho videos para por aquI? Mas n sou registado no youtube...


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Estavam agora na antena 1 a dar nas notícias o problema da falta de alertas.
O IM diz que emitiu 6 a partir das 10h00 da noite.
A PC(protecção cívil) diz que os alertas que receberam não eram suficientes para emitir alerta geral por perigo iminente.
Tal como o Vince já relatou na sua animação as células formaram-se muito rápido e consecutivamente, que terá deixado ambas as instituições um pouco na expectativa,o que levou a um atraso na resposta ás situações mais permentes!!
Penso que para uma situação destas os alertas por côres não são os mais indicados. Nestas situações deviam emitir um pré alerta interno que seria seguido em caso de necessidade de um alerta geral a partir do momento em que a precipitação atingisse um valor pré defenido.
Evitariamos situações como a que o Mário descreveu na sua zona onde as sirenes tocaram, 3 vezes. Tempo esse que em caso de emergências, cada segundo é precioso.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

olhem ás 19h na SIC vai dar um especial sobre as cheias de hoje 

vao mostrar as cenas k o pessoal mandou, fotos, filmes, etc

nao percam!


----------



## redragon (18 Fev 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

por aqui tem sido uma rega daquelas!!!!! muito muito muito bom! a chover com grande intensidade desde as 14h até agora. Este fim de semana  vou aos espargos!
Só tenho pena do que tem acontecido em Setúbal e Lisboa...


----------



## rufer (18 Fev 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas pessoal.
Fiz agora a viagem do trabalho para casa (Benavente - Abrantes) e o céu estava muito esquisito. Muitas cores e nuvens com vários formatos, dando uma imagem muito bonita. Reparei numas nuvens que nunca tinha visto. Estavam nuvens altas e por baixo destas umas 4 ou 5 muito finas que pareciam riscos no céu. Como a cor destas era diferente viam-se perfeitamente.


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Devem ser alto-estratos  pouco desenvolvidos^^


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

ULTIMA HORA:
IM lança alerta amarelo para Lisboa e Setubal para as horas compreendidas entre as 20h e as 23h.
Está a formar-se algo mesmo aqui ao nosso largo!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 19:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> ULTIMA HORA:
> IM lança alerta amarelo para Lisboa e Setubal para as horas compreendidas entre as 20h e as 23h.
> Está a formar-se algo mesmo aqui ao nosso largo!



ja devia tar amarelo ha muito tempo...

alias nem devia ter chegado a verde


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Fev 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro por aqui, mas não passou disso mesmo. Por agora está limpinho, mas não quer dizer que de um momento para o outro tudo mude outra vez.

Venha mais que cá fico à espera.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui, e depois do diluvio, o céu esteve envolto numa espécie de nuvens baixas. Tipo um nevoeiro alto, sempre vindo de este. O sol não brilhou, mas a chuva também não voltou a cair. Embora a humidade se mantenha elevada. 

Por agora vão caindo alguns pingos de chuva. O céu mantem-se igualmente encoberto, só que com este tipo de nebulosidade não consigo ver se algo se aproxima ou não.

Em quanto vai a precipitação acumulada em Setubal?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Agora que estamos a chegar ao fim de um grande aconteceminto que eu proprio ainda não estou em mim e provavelmente estou a sonhar porque isto em vida em Portugal não é normal acabei com 112 mm ou será que ainda vou ter mais espero bem que sim 

O mais caricato nisto tudo foi o facto de ontem ter sido exibido na rtp 1 o programa que recordou as cheias acho que hoje devia ser de novo exibido mas em horario "normal".

Choveu o mês de Fevereiro inteiro...em apenas um dia não acredito nisto 

Já coloquei um novo video...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mau-tempo-inundacoes-18-fevereiro-2008-a-1923.html#post60316


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 19:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

boa noite 

desculpem a ironia 1ºprémio lisboa 2ºprémio loures 3ºprémio oieras
prémio especial para todos os autracas destes concelhos e os que antecederam

lamento a perca de bens e vidas pessoais.
aqui choveu a pouco chuva fraca e está o tecto baixo de nuvens.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Na sic falaram agora sobre um novo radar no concelho de Arouca!


----------



## GFVB (18 Fev 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

E disseram a anedota do ano! Em cada 5 previsões acertam 4!!! Acertam só se for quando está Sol!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Fev 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Último lugar : Pedras Rubras e Viseu  (2mm) das 18 de ontem às 18 de hoje.
Como o Sol a Chuva também não foi para todos.
Impressionantes os 125 mm de Lisboa (Portela)


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Levante disse:


> Aqui intensificou-se e de que maneira, ficou de noite em questão de 2m, o céu tá completamente preto e a chover forteee. Para sul vê-se o limite da célula por cima do mar, lindo! Só espero que isto não fique estacionário...



Foi lindo , coloquei algumas fotos no outro tópico, choveu 9 mm cerca de 10 minutos, foi brutal , pena não ter durado mais tempo, mas o alerta amarelo começa às 20 horas


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem... o alerta Amarelo para Lisboa já está activo Vamos ver o vem aí...

Desde o final da manha que não choveu mais... até agora 105mm

Neste momento estão 13,4ºC
Pressão a 1015 hPa (há pouco esteve a 1013 hPa)
Humidade a 92%


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Epa outra vez? mau... não me digam que vai chover tudo o que não chuveu no inverno até agora nestes três dias... , só desgraças.
Realmente esta ai a vir coisa bonita está, eu ja estou satisfeito, mas a mãe natureza é que manda :s
Ai que isto aidna não acabou


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Fev 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa noite! Aqui por Braga o dia foi de céu muito nublado com alguma chuva fraca. Também por Viana do Castelo e Caminha o dia foi de muitas nuvens com alguma chuva mas nada de especial. Aliás aqui para no norte nada de mau tempo.

Ao que sei hoje em São Miguel foi um dia de bom tempo.


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

As imagens que passam na tvi onde dix EU VI sao todas de Setubal


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



GFVB disse:


> E disseram a anedota do ano! Em cada 5 previsões acertam 4!!! Acertam só se for quando está Sol!!!



Dominios anticiclonicos que duram 1 mes não admira a previsão é muito complicada sol sol e mais sol.


----------



## CMPunk (18 Fev 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas Pessoal!!!
Txy a bue ke aki nao vinha, comexei a trabalhar e nem tempo tenho de vir a net!!
Pessoal já viram o enorme temporal que está?? Esta brutal msm.

Cumps


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> ULTIMA HORA:
> IM lança alerta amarelo para Lisboa e Setubal para as horas compreendidas entre as 20h e as 23h.
> Está a formar-se algo mesmo aqui ao nosso largo!



Está a formar-se à frente da Ericeira.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Tal como o Vince disse:

Já se está a formar...
13,3ºC


----------



## Luis Rosa (18 Fev 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Hoje no aeroporto de Faro, 17h33, poucos minutos antes da chuvada aqui na zona, quando vi este cenário pensei na hipotese dos tornados no mar:
















numa nota lateral, no Sábado á noite estive a um click de deixar neste tópico um comentário sobre a falta de avisos á população. Eu que não percebo nada disto olhava para as fotos de satelite, para a intensidade do vento, para os radares de chuva de Portugal e Espanha e para a trajectória que levava a instabilidade meteorológica e pensava comigo mesmo, como é possivel que nos telejornais não se faça um simples aviso do tipo: "cuidado que se prevê muito mau tempo no sul do país."? e respondia-me a mim mesmo: "epá! o mau tempo vem para o Algarve, não para a "capital do império", logo isto não é importante...".

Luis


----------



## Levante (18 Fev 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Foi lindo , coloquei algumas fotos no outro tópico, choveu 9 mm cerca de 10 minutos, foi brutal , pena não ter durado mais tempo, mas o alerta amarelo começa às 20 horas



Mesmo! Vi as tuas fotos, bem boas! eu moro nos predios da zona alta, por trás da torre da escola (a foto até apanha ) Nao reparaste no extremo nascente da célula qdo tava a passar aqui por cima, na espiral das nunvens na base?! Nc tinha visto nada assim, felizmente nao passou daquilo caso contrário havia estragos...  Ahh e atenção a mais uma célula a sw de S Vicente... foi uma destas que nos deu festa à tarde!


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 20:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

So espero que não....




(Escitei-me um pouco do circulo XD)




Coitado do Vince, tem de andar a tirar as fotos daqui pro outro topico :P, Vá malta metam la as fotos no lugar devido, sejam simpáticos :P


----------



## CMPunk (18 Fev 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

O Algarve tambem está em Alerta Amarelo!! Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Mas eu fico mesmo espantado como o tempo anda, chega a estar ai 1/2 meses sem chover um pinga, e depois vem grande temporal e em dias chove o dobro ou triplo que nos outro anos.

Ainda por cima o Algarve raramente tinha temporais destes.

Só hoje já choveu em Faro quase 10 mm!!

Cumps


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Parabéns a todos os felizes contemplados pela tempestade que puderam presenciar... mas nada chega aos *0.7 mm* que registei hoje em Melgaço


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Fev 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Luis Rosa disse:


> Hoje no aeroporto de Faro, 17h33, poucos minutos antes da chuvada aqui na zona, quando vi este cenário pensei na hipotese dos tornados no mar:
> 
> numa nota lateral, no Sábado á noite estive a um click de deixar neste tópico um comentário sobre a falta de avisos á população. Eu que não percebo nada disto olhava para as fotos de satelite, para a intensidade do vento, para os radares de chuva de Portugal e Espanha e para a trajectória que levava a instabilidade meteorológica e pensava comigo mesmo, como é possivel que nos telejornais não se faça um simples aviso do tipo: "cuidado que se prevê muito mau tempo no sul do país."? e respondia-me a mim mesmo: "epá! o mau tempo vem para o Algarve, não para a "capital do império", logo isto não é importante...".
> 
> Luis



Muito fixe esse céu, boas fotos


----------



## hurricane (18 Fev 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*

Ola! So para dizer que aqui não choveu nada de jeito Bolas!!!
Já agora aquela celula que se esta a formar ah alguma hipotese de vir para aqui nesta zona....
Please peço que me respondam com urgência. Tou farto desta monotonia aqui não ha nada de interessante. tb não peço uma chuva como a que caiu em Lisboa mas que venha alguma coisa de mais forte pk o que tem caido nems e ve...


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Luis Rosa disse:


>



Que imagem Brutal!
Digna de um qualquer país tropical! 

Aqui as nuvens baixas estragam qualquer tipo de fotografia!
Ainda tentei durante a madrugada rirar algumas, mas era impossivel. Os rios eram apenas vistos como fortes flashes, devido à reflexão e refracção das goticulas de água das nuvens baixas. Bem, mas hoje não me posso queixar! Não vá a natureza tece-las outra vez...


----------



## Santos (18 Fev 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Está a formar-se à frente da Ericeira.



Pois é, aqui já se nota o vento a aumentar de intensidade, e o céu está completamente negro


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Levante disse:


> Mesmo! Vi as tuas fotos, bem boas! eu moro nos predios da zona alta, por trás da torre da escola (a foto até apanha ) Nao reparaste no extremo nascente da célula qdo tava a passar aqui por cima, na espiral das nunvens na base?! Nc tinha visto nada assim, felizmente nao passou daquilo caso contrário havia estragos...  Ahh e atenção a mais uma célula a sw de S Vicente... foi uma destas que nos deu festa à tarde!



Reparei as nuvens pareciam que enrolavam  se aquilo forma-se algo lá ainda partia alguma coisa, moras na zona alta és como eu aqui estamos bem.


----------



## Redfish (18 Fev 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde perto de casa pelas 18.15 horas. 
Aos entendidos , que tipo de nuvens são estas?


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Belas fotos Luis rosa

Já chove, embora fraco...
13,1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 20:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde
> [img=http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7177/imagens159ea9.jpg]



Nuvem estranha essa

Aviso à população: Cheias em análise na RTP1 às 21h15m


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Boas,
> Sim sim  Preciso da tua ajuda tenho videos para por aquI? Mas n sou registado no youtube...



Eu não tenho conta no Tube. Mas tu crias isso rápido, o ideal é ser mesmo tua.


----------



## storm (18 Fev 2008 às 20:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Tarde tranquila por aqui, durante a tarde nem umas pingas caiu.

Luis Rosa, que imagens brutais, até parece que as nuvens vão tocar em terra

Esta ultima imagem é estranha, parecem rolos 

Cumps,


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Nuvem estranha essa
> 
> Aviso à população: Cheias em análise na RTP1 às 21h15m



Mammatus  !! Dos melhores que vejo aqui no forum desde há muito tempo. Grandes fotos pessoal.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Fotos tiradas ao fim da tarde perto de casa pelas 18.15 horas.
> Aos entendidos , *que tipo de nuvens são estas?*



Não sou lá grande entendido, mas a mim, parecem-me _mammatus_
São nuvens raramente vistas por estas regiões...


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Luis Rosa disse:


> Hoje no aeroporto de Faro, 17h33, poucos minutos antes da chuvada aqui na zona, quando vi este cenário pensei na hipotese dos tornados no mar



São de facto assustadoras e indicativas de tempo extremo. Grandes fotos !

Quanto aos alertas, se fosse eu era um laranja neste tipo de eventos, no IM provavelmente não pensam assim pois existe uma grande imprevisibilidade onde depois acaba por cair alguma coisa. Esperava-se no Algarve no sábado e acabou em Lisboa na 2ªfeira. Mas pelo sim pelo não, se fosse eu era tudo a laranja durante estes dias com este tipo de depressões convectivas.


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

questão.

aquelas duas ou uma linhas de instabilidade que estão a 400(+-)km no atlantico terão condições de se organizar? pois grande parte da energia está neste momento em espanha


----------



## Nuno (18 Fev 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Eu não tenho conta no Tube. Mas tu crias isso rápido, o ideal é ser mesmo tua.



Tanks, ja agora tentei por fotos aqui no imageShak e não esta a dar


----------



## Redfish (18 Fev 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Depois das trovoadas de Agosto/Setembro de2007 é a segunda vez que consigo fotos deste tipo de nuvens.
Ainda não perdi a esperaça de ver um tornadozito por estas bandas.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Fev 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



Luis Rosa disse:


> Hoje no aeroporto de Faro, 17h33, poucos minutos antes da chuvada aqui na zona, quando vi este cenário pensei na hipotese dos tornados no mar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fantásticas fotos Luis 

Essa imagem assemelha-se muito a uma Wall Cloud vista de dentro... Será???


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Fev 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

que fotos brutais todas elas, realmente brutal o dia de hoje 

e vamos ter mais  

abraços


----------



## Santos (18 Fev 2008 às 21:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Parabéns pelas fotos Luis Rosa e Redfish, realmente ilustradoras de uma situação muito interessante


----------



## dgstorm (18 Fev 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Fotos absolutamente brutais !

Os meus parabens !


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

grandes fotos do luis rosa


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Fev 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Os meus sentimentos ás famílias dos que morreram hoje vítimas do país em que vivemos e não do " mau tempo"...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem... parece que a célula vai passar a norte... Mas se não crescer mais nem sei se chega a tocar em terra







Neste momento tenho 12,6ºC


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Xina pa belos mammatus.

Um pouco de cultura metereologica :P...
Estas nuvens normalmente aparecem na parte inferior de bigorna (Especialmente e geralmente visiveis depois de uma trovoada), caso a nuvem (Cúmulonimbo Incus, portadora e causadora deste estranho formato ) estiver estacionária pode aparecer por toda a volta, e como o Vince disse são indicadoras de tempo extremo. Por vezes podem aparecer antes e depois da tempestade ocorrer.
Estas formam-se devido a um processo de convecção contrário ao sentido das correntes. Uma vez que esta ascenção chege ao nível da troposfera a temperatura e o ar estabilizam e dai a espanção destas nuvens para zonas de ar mais fresco e sem nuvens. Esta difrença de temperaturas é que vai dar então a forma espetacular que este tipo de nuvem confere.
Pode ainda significar tornados, mas é raro acontecer por cá...

Uma pergunta...a 400 500 kilometros da costa prai, a olho ta a crescer qualquer coisa, será motivo para alarme?


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2008 às 21:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



CATARINA RAMOS = Investigadora do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Lisboa; Professora de Geografia Física do Departamento de Geografia da Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Lisboa.

A Geografia ao serviço do planeamento e ordenamento do território; à minha antiga professora na Faculdade deixo os meus sinceros agradecimentos pela sua intervenção esta noite na RTP1.

Quero também aproveitar esta oportunidade para agradecer a todos os membros do MeteoPT pelo excelente trabalho realizado no acompanhamento desta situação atmosférica adversa, ao mesmo tempo que peço-lhes que continuem vigilantes durante as próximas horas, uma vez que eventuais surpresas ainda podem vir a acontecer.

Por último, agradeço também ao Instituto de Meteorologia por todas as disponibilidades que, em termos de recursos web, têm disponibilizado on line e que permitiram estar, quase sempre, em tempo real sobre a situação meteorológica que se tem verificado no país.


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas pessoal, parece que este dia foi uma loucura aí em Lisboa,ontem quando apanhei o autocarro para vir para Bragança às 16:00 nada fazia prever que caissem mais de 100mm de chuva em tão poucas horas.
A "*Nossa Menina*" foi muito destrutiva, e superou todas as espectativas, infelizmente há vitimas mortais e elevados danos materiais a lamentar Os alertas meteorologicos foram claramente insufisientes, mas estes fenomenos convectivos são de dificil previsão. Esperemos que se tomem medidas para isto não voltar a acontecer...

Aqui em Bragança choveu durante várias horas mas sempre com pouca intensidade neste momento estão 7.2ºC, e chuvisca.


----------



## jpaulov (18 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Os meus sentimentos ás famílias dos que morreram hoje vítimas do país em que vivemos e não do " mau tempo"...



De facto, neste país quem paga as favas é sempre o "mexilhão".
Concordo plenamente que as pessoas são vítimas do país que temos e não do "mau tempo".
Cada vez me convenço mais que aquela "capital" é só "fachada" para estrangeiro ver!!! Força....construam mais uma ponte!!!
Enfim...não sei o que seria se um dia apanhassem com uma tempestade daquelas que passam pela costa americana!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Naevo disse:


> De facto, neste país quem paga as favas é sempre o "mexilhão".
> Concordo plenamente que as pessoas são vítimas do país que temos e não do "mau tempo".
> Cada vez me convenço mais que aquela "capital" é só "fachada" para estrangeiro ver!!! Força....construam mais uma ponte!!!
> Enfim...não sei o que seria se um dia apanhassem com uma tempestade daquelas que passam pela costa americana!



Oh oh venha ela que eu cá estou para a receber era da forma que se agia por mim que isto se começe a tornar habito mas só na capital se não as coisas não mudam  se isto não fosse na capital pouco alarido se fazia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

_Ranking de precipitação durante o dia de hoje:_

1  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 125.0 mm  
2  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 101.0 mm  
3  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 74.0 mm  
4  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 60.0 mm  
5  Montijo (Portugal) 47.0 mm  
6  Beja (Portugal) 46.3 mm  
7  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 32.6 mm  
8  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 29.0 mm  
9  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 28.4 mm  
10  Portalegre (Portugal) 27.0 mm  
11  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 11.0 mm  
12  Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 9.4 mm  
13  Monte Real (Portugal) 9.0 mm  
14  Vila Real (Portugal) 7.0 mm  
15  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 6.0 mm  
16  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 4.5 mm  
17  Funchal (Portugal) 4.0 mm  
18  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 3.9 mm  
19  Braganca (Portugal) 3.4 mm  
20  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 3.0 mm  
21  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 2.0 mm  
22  Viseu (Portugal) 1.6 mm  
23  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 0.3 mm  
24  Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 0.2 mm  
25  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 0.1 mm  
26  Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
27  Flores Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
28  Horta / Castelo Branco Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
29  Horta Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
30  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
31  Porto Santo (Portugal) 0.0 mm


Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _Ranking de precipitação durante o dia de hoje:_



Se indicares das 15:00 de ontem às 15:00 de hoje ainda dá mais em 24 horas:

1 	Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 	137.6 mm
2 	Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 	110.0 mm
3 	Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 	84.4 mm
4 	Montijo (Portugal) 	51.5 mm
5 	Castelo Branco (Portugal) 	49.0 mm

Temos que fazer um ranking final do dia das estações amadoras.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se indicares das 15:00 de ontem às 15:00 de hoje ainda dá mais em 24 horas:
> 
> 1 	Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 	137.6 mm
> 2 	Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 	110.0 mm
> ...



Eu vim a reparar nisso depois.
Tentei ver de dia 19 às 0h para trás e não deu.
Assim, tentei colocar desde as 22h UTC, hora actual, para trás e deu esses valores.
Ainda assim, quase *120 mm* caíram seguramente, não te esqueças que no meu post estão referenciados *125 mm* em Lisboa, o que não foge muito a isso.


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 22:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

"Cada vez me convenço mais que aquela "capital" é só "fachada" para estrangeiro ver!!! Força....construam mais uma ponte!!!"

á pormenor importante do nosso grande ministro do ambiente e ORDEMAMENTO DO TERRITÓRIO.a ran e ren vão passar para controlo das cameras dá que pensar. e a culpa foi da nossa depressão ela é que teve culpa.isto daqui a 20 anos estamos aqui novamente a escrever o mesmo.


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Houverão muros de que desabaram hoje em Queluz (Pendão) o que levou a que mais água chegasse a Queluz (Centro) no linha de água do Rio Jamor. 

Duas mulheres num carro arriscaram passar pela água e a sua viatura foi arrastada pela água. Ainda só foi encontrado um corpo.

Hoje andavam aqui os bombeiros... 

O Rio Jamor está quase todo sobre betão e várias placas de betão foram hoje arrastadas  (pelo menos duas já dá para ver) e várias centenas de quilos de terra foram comidos pelo rio. Só quando o leito baixar se conseguirá ver a extensão dos estragos e descobrir-se o segundo corpo.

Imagens:


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Há hipotese de vir borrasca de novo para a noite? Desculpem a teimosia na pergunta mas é que não posso deixar de ser indifrente àquelas bolhazinhas a formarem-se e a virem para cá


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Devido ao urbanismo desenfreado, o país em geral e a grande Lisboa em particular, ficaram vulneráveis às inundações repentinas. Espero que este evento meteorologicos extremo, sirva pelo menos de aviso e se tomem atitudes rapidamente.

Aqui chove moderadamente e registo 7.4ºC


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

acho que a linha de instabilidade se está a organizar
tenho duvidas. á muitos interesses em jogo eu digo isto pelo concelho onde vivo e de sintra dou o exemplo da ribeira das vinhas que está a ser impermilizada perto da serra de sintra onde nasce (penha longa 3 condominios).sem comentários.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 22:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Essas acho que estão demasiado longe mas como vimos esta madrugada em Lisboa o problema é aparecer repentinamente alguma coisa nova próximo da costa. E ontem as condições melhoraram com o avançar da noite e já na Madeira tinha sido assim. Hoje até pode ser ao contrário, quem sabe, mas o que é facto é que o IM mudou o alerta para a grande Lisboa antes de aparecer a célula ao largo do Oeste, é porque viram alguma coisa de diferente.


----------



## Henrique (18 Fev 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

O pior já passou...falo eu...^^, vamos ver, é que aquilo parece estar a ganhar força e a criar uma linha muito notavél.
Basta ter como ponto de vista as células anteriores (como eram antes de se formarem), e pelos vistos o ponto forte ta a ser à noite/madrugada.


----------



## Luis Rosa (18 Fev 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

O pormenor importante é que esses alertas destinam-se principalmente ás forças de socorros e segurança, não ao comum cidadão, um alerta para a população tem de passar pelas TV's e Rádios. 

Sei que é dificil prever certo tipo de acontecimentos mas neste caso pareceu-me estarem reunidas condições para estarmos de pé atrás com o que ai vinha. Até o windguru vinha a prever vento e chuva fortissimas para o Algarve com uma semana de antecedência, calhou a não ser no Algarve mas meros 300Kms a norte, distância insignificante.

Claro que tudo isto não passa de uma opinião pessoal.

Luis


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

A pressão está agradavelmente baixa encontrado-se nos 1016hpa  acho que não vou ver 1030hpa tão cedo de novo.


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

penso que não irá ter a violencia nesta noite. a velocidade dela é grande e a desta noite que passou era muito lenta.questões de velocidade em "altitude"


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

E já falta pouco para as 22:59, hora em que acaba o alerta amarelo para Lisboa, Setubal e Faro. Mais uma vez, este alerta foi um falso Alarme...
Segundo o IM, ás 21h, o máximo de precipitação ocorrida nestes distritos foi de 1,1mm, em Alcácer do Sal...
Talvez mantenham o alerta para a noite... com a formação repentina de células no oceano... nunca se sabe se não vem alguma cá ter...

Temperatura: 12,2ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## psm (18 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

não se pode criticar o im. a já alguns anos que á cortes de verbas e á não admissão de quadros como já foi escrito em alguns posts no forum


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Hmmm...acho que ainda vou ter pelo menos 5 mm





Esta depressão é uma autentica heroina


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2008 às 23:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Os modelos para o próximo fim de semana tornam a meter outra depressão frente a nossa costa. É previsível que se repita o cenário. Nova depressão desligada do jet e incursão de ar subtropical...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Isto parece estar mt mais calmo agora...


----------



## Blizzard (18 Fev 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, por aqui e depois do aguaceiro c trovoada desta tarde
e vento sw o ceu limpou e arrefeceu. 
Agora o céu já está nublado outra vez, chuviscou e o vento
rodou a se outra vez, penso que ainda falta vir qq coisa.

Continuamos a não ter no país dos tugas um sistema de alerta eficaz
para flash floods. Tds os anos a mesma coisa e as desculpas são 
sempre as mesmas. Cai uma chuvinha e é o caos, ainda há uns anos
lembro-me de numa noite cair em monchique + de 200mm que causou inundações,
 e se fosse em Lx?
Politiquices. 


Ainda cheguei a casa a tempo de uma foto da traseira da
trovoada, uma bela mammatus, facto que parece ter 
acontecido em vários locais.

Para o final da semana + chuva e sueste!!!


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Blizzard disse:


> :
> Ainda cheguei a casa a tempo de uma foto da traseira da
> trovoada, uma bela mammatus, facto que parece ter
> acontecido em vários locais.
> ...



Exelente foto Nunca vi nenhuma mammatus...


----------



## Quimera (18 Fev 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Estavam agora na antena 1 a dar nas notícias o problema da falta de alertas.
> O IM diz que emitiu 6 a partir das 10h00 da noite.
> A PC(protecção cívil) diz que os alertas que receberam não eram suficientes para emitir alerta geral por perigo iminente.
> Tal como o Vince já relatou na sua animação as células formaram-se muito rápido e consecutivamente, que terá deixado ambas as instituições um pouco na expectativa,o que levou a um atraso na resposta ás situações mais permentes!!
> ...



Só neste país de 3º mundo é que  não há alertas e por várias vezes enviei e-mails ao IM e Protecção Civil.

Como já publiquei neste forum há formas de avisar a população. Seoutros países o fazem, porque não o fazem cá???

Aqui está o tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...broadcast-de-alertas-meteorologicos-1908.html

É de lamentar que Engenheiros e Doutores e Ministros venham falar, quando há maneiras de alertar a população de determinadas zonas de forma simples, gratuita e eficaz e sem qualquer tipo de custos. Mas infelizmente neste país impera o egoismo, a ganância por lucros com as desgraças dos outros, a ignorância e a hipocrisia.


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2008 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*











esta foto foi tirada ás 14h. Tb são *mammatus*??


----------



## rbsmr (18 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui fica umas imagens de hoje com um azul menos carregado:

Central do Pegão (A23)





A15 (Sentido Santarém-Caldas da Rainha)






1º Post


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



squidward disse:


> esta foto foi tirada ás 14h. Tb são *mammatus*??




Penso que são estratocumulus mammatus menos desenvolvidos que noutras fotos. Não vejo nelas nenhum cumulonimbus característico... Cá nos Algarves tinham um aspecto mais definido.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

*rbsmr*, esperamos os teus registos !
Moras mesmo ao meu lado !


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Blizzard disse:


>



Muito boa a foto


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*






20:00h -El sistema tormentoso tiende a debilitarse ligeramente a medida que avanza por las provincias de Huelva, Badajoz y Cáceres. No obstante aún podrá presentar carácter muy fuerte localmente severo.

17:00h -Uno de los focos que ha alcanzado a Badajoz está dejando lluvias muy fuertes. Antención porque esas lluvias intensas serán persistentes o localmente muy persistentes durante unas 2 o 3 horas más, y se extenderán al resto de Extremadura y parte de Huelva.

16:30h -El sistema tormentoso sigue desarrollándose, expandiéndose y compactándose. Consideramos que el peligro de fenómenos severos en Extremadura es elevado. Extremen las precauciones.

RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

- -

- Alerta por tormentas fuertes (prob. 40%) o severas (20%). Oeste y suroeste peninsular. 18-19 de febrero


- Alerta por lluvias intensas (prob. 40%). Oeste y suroeste peninsular. 18-19 de febrero

_____  ACTUALIZADO  14H  DE  18  DE  FEBRERO  DE  2008 ______

ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Por el oeste se mantiene la activa depresión atlántica, después de ascender ligeramente de latitud, no obstante tenderá a descender al suroeste peninsular a partir del jueves o viernes haciendo que sólo haya una pausa de 24-36h entre una situación de lluvias y otras, concretamente entre el miércoles por la tarde y el jueves por la mañana. 

A 850hPa encontramos una combinación de dos masas muy diferentes. Por un lado encontramos una lengua cálida y húmeda procendente de Canarias de hasta 10ºC, y por otra parte encontramos una masa fría y seca situada en la península y el mediterráneo de hasta 0 ó 2ºC. En dicha zona de confluencia (suroeste) se reforzará el frente a una actividad muy elevada y con una humedad relativa que, al nivel de 700hPa, será superior al 90%.   

Los índices de inestabilidad indican una elevada probabilidad de tormentas que podrían ser fuertes o muy fuertes, y formar sistemas organizados como multicélulas. Por ejemplo, en el suroeste, el CAPE se sitúa cerca de los 800J/kg, el Lifted entorno los -3ºC, con Thompson 36, mientras que la helicidad relativa se situará cerca de los 500 m2/s2.  

Además, durante el lunes y el martes, en el suroeste se mantiene un "índice de tornados" favorable para la formación de torbellinos, siendo al principio marinos para finalizar con la linea de formación sobre tierra.

Predicción y riesgos

El martes se espera que la depresión se mantenga estática enfrente de Portugal, provocando que los vientos del sur alimenten el frente atlántico estacionario que ocasionará lluvias bastante generalizadas en el sur, oeste y centro peninsular, siendo localmente intensas.

KOKA's: Se esperan tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes afectando a Portugal y el extremo suroeste de España, con más de 30 mm en una hora, rachas fuertes de viento u otros fenómenos severos como mangas o reventones.

Fonte: EltiempoSevero

Será que ainda vou ver algum tornado, está a criar-se uma linha de instabilidade a sul de Sagres desloca-se para o Sotavento ou para o Sul de Espanha.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Realmente é bem apanhada.  Por mim candidata a foto do mês ainda que o mês não tenha acabado...


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Exelente foto Nunca vi nenhuma mammatus...



Pode ser que seja este ano.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Fev 2008 às 23:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

É impressão minha, ou pelo satélite do IM, estão a movimentar-se para o continente e a desenvolver-se algumas células a Oeste?




[/



O Cape, segundo o GFS está a ajudar esta situação. Os valores são significativos:

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


Vamos aguardar com serenidade, ou não...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Estou de acordo Nuno Figueiredo vamos lá ver em que vai dar


----------



## Turista (19 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui tudo calmo... Isto de se estar no Cabo Carvoeiro.... 
Eu a pensar tentar tirar umas fotos porreiras da trovoada e nada... nada de nada...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Só para reforçar, vejam este loop:

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=99&yas=336


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

No Oceano vê-se que há muita instabilidade e com vontade de nascerem mais células. Agora mesmo há uma pequena nuvem a nascer mesmo próximo de Setubal.  Só que os sinais são um pouco contraditórios. Aquela célula ainda grande que se formou na costa a norte da grande Lisboa esfumou-se de forma tão rápida como apareceu. Há que manter a atenção que ontem a esta hora a situação também nos enganou a todos.


----------



## Nuno (19 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> No Oceano vê-se que há muita instabilidade e com vontade de nascerem mais células. Agora mesmo há uma pequena nuvem a nascer mesmo próximo de Setubal.  Só que os sinais são um pouco contraditórios. Aquela célula ainda grande que se formou na costa a norte da grande Lisboa esfumou-se de forma tão rápida como apareceu. Há que manter a atenção que ontem a esta hora a situação também nos enganou a todos.



Podes crer, bem dito e apoiado


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

boas

isto vai ser como ontem mas mais cedo , com menos chuva e mais TROVOADA 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se indicares das 15:00 de ontem às 15:00 de hoje ainda dá mais em 24 horas:
> 
> 1 	Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 	137.6 mm
> 2 	Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 	110.0 mm
> ...



Então, e uma vez que já passa das 0h, aqui vão os meus dados de pluviosidade:

Odivelas / Arroja: 
Dia 17/02 : 31,1mm (começou a cair pouco depois das 11h)
Dia 18/02: *128,2mm* (toda a precipitação contabilizada até às 12h)

Agora ao final do dia tem caido uns chuviscos, mas nada que o pluviometro conseguisse quantificar.


----------



## Nuno (19 Fev 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Setúbal total de ontem e hoje 190,4 mm 

Algum modelo previa isto? Nao, mais uma vez se pode verificar que este tipo de eventos são muito difíceis de prever e muito severos.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2008 às 00:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Total do dia:*169,9mm* das 00h as 00h  : 
Ultimos dois dias:*190,9mm* 
Total do mês:*197,3mm*


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Fev 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Temos cogumelos! Será que se aguentam na viagem até cá?







[/


----------



## Nuno (19 Fev 2008 às 00:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Temos cogumelos! Será que se aguentam na viagem até cá?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro...Elas crexem ali porque naquela zona esta a -4 e em cima de nos também -4 por isso é noite e amanha o dia todinho cheio de boas nuvens e trovoadas.

PS: Situação de sexta feira pode se verificar pior que esta  Mais vento pressão mais baixa,cape mais alto, mais chuva


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Fev 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Actualização do Estofex vem dar-nos razão:






Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 19 Feb 2008 06:00 to Wed 20 Feb 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 18 Feb 2008 23:44
Forecaster: SCHLENCZEK

An upper trough west of the Iberian Peninsula will advect warm and moist airmass to Iberia and the western Mediterranean. This airmass is characterized by low level mixing ratios around 9 g/kg as well as mid level lapse rates slightly above 6 K/km and will contain about 500 J/kg of MLCAPE. Recent soundings from Portugal and southern Spain show rich LL moisture, moderate lapse rates and low CIN. Scattered thunderstorms should develop during the day when an upper level vort max approaches western Portugal. GFS simulates low LCL heights and strong low-level buoyancy, indicated by more than 100 J/kg 0-3 km MLCAPE that may allow some funnels and short-lived tornadoes over Portugal in the early afternoon. As time goes by, entrainment of a dry airmass in the lowest 2 kilometers and sunset should limit the low-level buoyancy and attendant funnel / tornado threat should diminish. 
A persistent low level jet pointing to the south coast of Portugal should support low level moisture inflow. Heavy precipitation may cause local flooding. 

Pessoal do Algarve, olhos no radar também


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Fev 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Quem se atreveria a prever tal cenário de precipitações para a região de Lisboa, apenas 12 horas antes?
É a Natureza no seu esplendor...







Mas 138 mm  no Aeoroporto e 111  mm no Geofísico em 24 horas é Brutal.
Guardem bem os vossos registos porque isto é um evento histórico.
Seguramente.


----------



## Ladybug (19 Fev 2008 às 05:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Fotos espectaculares que foram postas neste tópico. 

Posso dizer-vos que assisti bem de perto à situação que se viveu em lisboa da parte da manha. Trabalhei no turno da noite e nunca tinha ouvido trovoada tão forte como ontem, estava num edificio com 12 andares e o prédio tremia  O som que era ouvido estava a muito pouco tempo da luz dos relampagos...

As 5h da manha a estrada estava completamente alagada, tirei algumas fotos mas estão um pouco escuras não dá para ver muito, os carros que passavam tinham agua até metade das rodas. Quando saí ás 7h da manha nunca tinha visto nada assim, chovia mesmo muito, as estradas estavam tão cheias de água que era quase impossivel a circulação. Os tuneis estavam fechados porque segundo ouvi a água atingiu alguns metros. 
Houve tantos acidentes nas estradas.. havia até carros com água até ao vidro.. 

Acho que este dia foi mesmo único, A natureza mostrou apenas uma parte da sua força. 

Sabem se vamos ter mais dias assim?


----------



## psm (19 Fev 2008 às 06:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

bom dia. pequeno aguaceiro(fraco)

afinal as pequenas celulas esfumaram-se mas estão lá.


----------



## Henrique (19 Fev 2008 às 08:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

As estações estam a deixar de ser estações e passam agora a ser estados de tempo durante um determinado periodo independentemente da duração 

Estou com novoeiro  e ja chuveu....agora veem ai aguaceiros durante o dia, que não me parecem ser fortes...trovoadas, duvido...


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 08:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia!

Por aqui também está um nevoeiro super denso. Não se vê nada.
A precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite é de 1,1mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2008 às 08:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia a todos !
Estou com *10,8 ºC* e nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 08:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui tambem está muito nevoeiro não choveu nada durante a noite mas tou confiante que durante o dia vão surgir alguns bombardeiros


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia!

Penso que esta situação se aproxima mesmo do final... No entanto hoje parece-me dia de umas sempre bonitas trovoadas 

Aqui por Coimbra como referi tudo muito mais calmo mas o céu não deixa de ser ameaçador.

Não posso deixar de fazer uma referência mais uma vez ao excelente acompanhamento que o MeteoPt fez deste evento! Cada vez mais acho que esta é uma verdadeira comunidade de acompanhamento meteorologico muito mais que um site de meras previsões ou futurologia meteorológica! Claro que dentro do acompanhamento existe toda uma previsão baseada na interpretação de modelos enriquecida pelas diversas opiniões completamente democráticas dos vários membros da comunidade. Obviamente que isto torna "cansativo" certamente o trabalho dos moderadores no sentido de informar, clarificar, não alarmar e saber dosear os comentários. MAs também torna tudo isto muito mais gratificante. Parabéns MeteoPT


----------



## Thomar (19 Fev 2008 às 10:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> (...)
> Não posso deixar de fazer uma referência mais uma vez ao excelente acompanhamento que o MeteoPt fez deste evento! Cada vez mais acho que esta é uma verdadeira comunidade de acompanhamento meteorologico muito mais que um site de meras previsões ou futurologia meteorológica! Claro que dentro do acompanhamento existe toda uma previsão baseada na interpretação de modelos enriquecida pelas diversas opiniões completamente democráticas dos vários membros da comunidade. Obviamente que isto torna "cansativo" certamente o trabalho dos moderadores no sentido de informar, clarificar, não alarmar e saber dosear os comentários. MAs também torna tudo isto muito mais gratificante. Parabéns MeteoPT




Não podia estar mais de acordo!!! 

Parabéns MeteoPT!


----------



## Sam (19 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Olá bom dia a todos
Por aqui céu nublado, e uns pinguitos de vez em qdo..
Tudo calmo para já..
12º
Afinal ainda vem aí mais alg coisa???
Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui ficam os meus registos de precipitação:

Dia 17 - *9,8 mm*
Dia 18 - *65,4 mm*

Felizmente fiquei no meio dos 2 corredores de chuva, o de madrugada de Lisboa e o da hora de almoço de Setubal. Cerca de 30 mm contabilizados em cada um dos eventos. UFA!!!

Não só este, mas quase todos os eventos de chuva este ano tem passado um pouco ao largo o que faz que "só" tenha de precipitação este ano *148,2 mm*


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Sam disse:


> Olá bom dia a todos
> Por aqui céu nublado, e uns pinguitos de vez em qdo..
> Tudo calmo para já..
> 12º
> ...



Quase de certeza que virá alguma coisa... mas certamente muito mais light. Agora sem alarmismos acho que é altura de prevenir... isto porque sexta e sábado voltamos ao mesmo e quase de certeza que vamos ter novo tópico especial! Espero que desta vez se voltarmos a ter muita precipitação, se evitem as desgraças!


----------



## Sam (19 Fev 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Quase de certeza que virá alguma coisa... mas certamente muito mais light. Agora sem alarmismos acho que é altura de prevenir... isto porque sexta e sábado voltamos ao mesmo e quase de certeza que vamos ter novo tópico especial! Espero que desta vez se voltarmos a ter muita precipitação, se evitem as desgraças!



oi Concordo contigo, se voltar a verificar-se esta situação que se evitem as desgraças..
Além disso é de louvar o meteopt que tem sido incansável e a todos os moderadores e membros


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Não posso deixar de fazer uma referência mais uma vez ao excelente acompanhamento que o MeteoPt fez deste evento! Cada vez mais acho que esta é uma verdadeira comunidade de acompanhamento meteorologico muito mais que um site de meras previsões ou futurologia meteorológica! Claro que dentro do acompanhamento existe toda uma previsão baseada na interpretação de modelos enriquecida pelas diversas opiniões completamente democráticas dos vários membros da comunidade. Obviamente que isto torna "cansativo" certamente o trabalho dos moderadores no sentido de informar, clarificar, não alarmar e saber dosear os comentários. MAs também torna tudo isto muito mais gratificante. Parabéns MeteoPT



Bem dito Vizinho!
Qualquer dia a protecção civil cancela o trato que tem com o IM e fa-lo aqui com a comunidade meteopt! E mais uma vez um grande vida aos moderadores do forum! O forum tem sido o meu descarregar da euforia meteorologica por estes dias. 

Alguns relatos sobre a calçada de Carriche:
Ontem foi-me impossivel sair de Odivelas, mas hoje no caminho para a faculdade vim bem atento na camioneta, apesar do nevoeiro me tapar alguma visibilidade.
Mas bem, o gigante relvado da rotunda está convertido num manto de lama. Haviam mais de uma dezena de trabalhadores na camara no local a limpar a área. A estrada também ainda tem muita lama, que chega mesmo às portas do metro do Sr. Roubado. E o pequeno monumento do Sr. roubado (como fica a baixo do nivel da estrada) está coberto de lama. O senhor mesmo roubado teve direito a enterro!
A bomba de gasolina da Galp ainda tinha muitas pedras que se desprenderam do muro (mais uma grande obra da engenharia portuguesa, uma bomba de gasolina encostada a uma ravina em forte erosão), e do lado oposto muita lama que também deslizou. De salientar as fracturas nos taludes de terra junto à ponte do metro. Mais umas chuvadas e aquilo desliza tudo por ali a baixo.
Mais acima, na entrada para o eixo norte sul, também ainda havia muita água e lama, que correram de um protópico de jardim inacabado, ao lado das obras que foram efectuadas (é o que dá começarem as coisas e nnca mais acabarem).
Já a chegar ao campo grande, na saida da avenida padre cruz para a estação do metro do campo grande, estava um pequeno aparato em torno de mais um declive de terra que está prestes a ceder. 

Infelizmente não deu para tirar fotografias. Com nevoeiro, janelas embaciadas e em movimento, era impossivel tirar fotografias perceptiveis.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Ah! Reparei agora que Lisboa volta a estar em alerta amarelo.
Está qualquer coisa a chegar. Vamos lá se se não se dissipa como ontem à noite


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bons dias,

Noite tranquila, penso que em termos de instabilidade ainda houve qualquer coisita muito fraca no sotavento algarvio, e alguma chuva pacífica no interior norte.

Nas últimas horas nota-se actividade sobretudo a Oeste, há bocado dava para perceber que havia nuvens mais escuras para os lados de Cascais e chegou a chuviscar por aqui, mas para já parece coisa pouca, mas vão nascendo mais quer aqui quer mais a norte quer a sul.






http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde...

Durante a noite caíram uns pingos...
A minima ficou em 11,2ºC
Por agora tenho 14,6ºC e o nevoeiro einda não levantou...
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1016 hpa


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



AnDré disse:


> A bomba de gasolina da Galp ainda tinha muitas pedras que se desprenderam do muro (mais uma grande obra da engenharia portuguesa, uma bomba de gasolina encostada a uma ravina em forte erosão)



Já que mencionaste o bolo eu coloco a cereja:

Uma bomba de gasolina encostada a uma ravina em forte erosão que tem uns prédios bem altos por cima! 

Aqui por Coimbra: SOL! é verdade solinho bem quentinho... de manhã ainda caiu alguma precipitação... De qualquer forma a serra da Lousã tem um manto de nuvens e é visível alguma escuridão em redor, sobretudo a sul.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 13:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Parece-me que aqui já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Alerta amarelo estendido a Setúbal!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui acabei de ver e ouvir um relampago


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Ui, agora até me assustei, duas grandes explosões.


----------



## GFVB (19 Fev 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui acabei de ver e ouvir um relampago



Já troveja em Alcabideche. ISto está tão escuro que quando começar a cair nem quero imaginar!!!


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Como aqui isto tá uma seca vão contando!


----------



## GFVB (19 Fev 2008 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Alcabideche - Já chove e bem!!!


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aí está ela, trovoada contínua, duas descargas mais próximas e umas quantas mais afastadas, e agora chuva torrencial


----------



## Luis França (19 Fev 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Ela já aí vem, grandes estrondos. UPS! 

Olha a luz.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui apenas está pingar e ainda não vi mais nada relativo a fenomenos luminosos...


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 13:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Aí está ela, trovoada contínua, duas descargas mais próximas e umas quantas mais afastadas, e agora chuva torrencial



Trovoada concentrada... será outra vez um fenómeno muito concentrado... isso pode ser outra vez alarmante (caso não seja uma trovoada passageira).

EDIT: Vi o post do Mário Barros agora. Assim sendo poderá ser passageira...


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Hora de desligar o equipamento... até já.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Está a caminhar de sul para norte hehe para sul está negroooo.


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Chuva muito forte em Coimbra! Bem tanto me queixei... vou ver lá fora!  Até já!


----------



## ppereira (19 Fev 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

chove torrencialmente em Oeiras/Linda-a-Velha desde as 13h45 já vão quase 20min. passei no vale do jamor e reparei que está maré alta
se isto continuar nem quero saber como vai ficar oeiras (zona baixa), dafundo e algés....


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Cheguei agora mesmo a casa!
Cabummm! Mais um trovão! Mas ainda só pinga!

Está um nevoeiro desgraçado pah! Os relampagos resumem-se a flashes!


----------



## Serrano (19 Fev 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas de momento sem precipitação, com o termómetro a marcar 11.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui está a ficar muito negro um relapamgo e cai uma carga de agua que ui


----------



## rufer (19 Fev 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Estou em Benavente e aqui não chove, pelo contrário até faz algum sol de vez em quando.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui tá a chover bem agora  forte e feio queria era trovoada.


----------



## ppereira (19 Fev 2008 às 14:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

há meia hora que isto não para....
está a ficar mau...
começo a descobrir linhas de água que não vêm nas cartas militares


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Back. Aqui já passou o pior, já não oiço trovoada há uns minutos e a chuva mantem-se mas com muito menos intensidade, com tendência a diminuir ainda mais.


----------



## ppereira (19 Fev 2008 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Back. Aqui já passou o pior, já não oiço trovoada há uns minutos e a chuva mantem-se mas com muito menos intensidade, com tendência a diminuir ainda mais.



no alto de Linda-a-Velha também começa a passar, já chove muito menos e a sul já se vê o céu.
mas para norte está tudo negro  muito negro


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Fev 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Saí de Sintra ás 13.50h em direcção a Caxias e desta vez fui apanhado de surpresa (é o que dá desligar-me aqui do fórum durante 1 hora!). Fiz o IC19 com pouca chuva mas ao entrar para a CREL caiu um tóró descomunal! Trovoada e uma chuva incrível. Fiz a CREL a 70Km/h sem ver nada e em Caxias a zona mais baixa já estava completamente alagada com tampas de esgoto fora do sitio e muito lixo pelo chão. 
 Agora são 14:27h e já passou. Virá mais? Desta vez o IM pôs alertas amarelos de chuva para Lisboa e Leiria. Fizeram bem...


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Satelte e Radar das 14:00 e a minha localização marcada com um x.







Vai havendo trovoadas muito localizadas por muitos locais embora esta seja a maior para já.


----------



## Cocas (19 Fev 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Olá a todos.

Há muito que não aparecia por aqui e até agora pouco intervi. No entanto, tenho-me mantido bastante atento.
Depois de estar a acompanhar o rumo deste tópico, não podia deixar de vir partilhar com vocês que na zona do Chiado (baixa de Lisboa) está a chover torrencialmente.
Há 10 minutos que assim se mantém e palpita-me que ainda vai demorar a parar...


----------



## Crisogono (19 Fev 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas pessoal,

Antes de mais queria saudar todos pelo espectacular acompanhamento deste (e de outros) evento! sou novato por aqui e tenho aprendido mt neste forum 

Neste momento "anoiteceu" no Paço do Lumiar! uma núvem bem baixa e negraaa como tudo está a passar a grande velocidade! espectacular! 

Porém não chove c grande intensidade e levantou-se um ligeiro vento de WSW. Há uns 15 minutos ouviu-se um trovão bem jeitoso

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem vindo ao forum Crisogno contamos a tua participação 

Por aqui a chuva já está a parar até já se vê quase o sol a oeste...

6 mm ao todo.


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui e naquilo que chamaria quase um "stereo meteorológico" embora sem trovoada, a chuva também começou a  abrandar. No entanto aproximam-se algumas nuvens negras pelo que suspeito que vai voltar a cair.

Foram cerca de 20 minutos de chuva muito intensa. De tal forma que algumas terras perto do sitio onde estou estão ser arrastadas para a estrada formando-se alguns riachos castanhos! 

Foi até agora o momento mais intenso (que eu tenha visto) deste evento para estas bandas!


----------



## Pina (19 Fev 2008 às 14:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Como será o tempo para coimbra no dia de hoje?

Será que vai haver trovoada?

Espero que não.


----------



## GFVB (19 Fev 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem-vindo Crisogono.

Alcabideche agora até dá Sol!


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 14:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bem vindo Crisogono!

Como és do Paço do Lumiar, onde a história, o mestre Cesário Verde, os museus do traje e teatro e o Parque do Monteiro Mor (onde passei tantos bons momentos) se juntam, talvez me possas confirmar uma coisa:

Vi uma foto de ruas alagadas ontem, que me pareceram na zona central do Lumiar, mas não tenho a certeza, sabes se houve inundações por aí?

Mais uma vez bem vindo, mais um vizinho da Calçada city, meu refúgio durante 27 anos!


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Pina disse:


> Como será o tempo para coimbra no dia de hoje?
> 
> Será que vai haver trovoada?
> 
> Espero que não.



Para já vai dando aguaceiros! Eu por acaso queria uma boa trovoada que já não assisto há muito!


----------



## Pina (19 Fev 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Da última vez que eu me lembro cá em coimbra, foi um estrondo ás 4 da manhã já á algum tempo

Acordei logo.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Fev 2008 às 14:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Bem vindo ao forum Crisogno contamos a tua participação
> 
> Por aqui a chuva já está a parar até já se vê quase o sol a oeste...
> 
> 6 mm ao todo.




Boas tardes pessoal! Vamos la a ver como corre isto, ainda gostava de ter alguma situação digna de se fotografar hoje.

Está uma boa formação no extremo direito da tua foto Mário


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> ainda gostava de ter alguma situação digna de se fotografar hoje.



Eu há pouco cheguei a pôr a mochila com material às costas para sair para ver se fotografava alguma coisa. Mas ainda tinha os ouvidos a zumbir de uma descarga e para ir para um local com vista tinha que passar debaixo de umas quantas árvores e desisti, tive cagaço  Meteolouco mas nem tanto, fotografar trovoadas só ao longe, por cima da cabeça nem pensar.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui não caíu nenhuma tromba de água, mas já chove há 40minutos.
Não ouvi mais trovoada!
Desta vez ficou tudo aí junto ao rio/mar.

O bom disto é que finalmente o nevoeiro levantou. Já consigo ver as nuvens no céu!

Já vejo o monsanto:





E o céu com abertas a noroeste:




Precipitação na ultima hora = 3mm


----------



## Pina (19 Fev 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Para o próximo fim de semna preve-se outra vez mau tempo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2008 às 14:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui, às 4 da manhã fez três trovões ao longe, o raio da célula passou a sul de Olhão, mesmo assim em 5 minutos de chuva diluviana registei 6 mm e é a precipitação até agora. O Sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens e está calor registo 20.2ºC


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Depois de ver o céu a escurecer, um aguaceiro e alguns trovões, voltou o sol...nao sei é se será para ficar...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui esta achover com força e quase a parar.

Para já 23 mm em 1:30H


----------



## Cocas (19 Fev 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por aqui (Lisboa-Chiado) já parou de chover e apareceram uns raios de sol, mas o céu continua ameaçador...


----------



## Sam (19 Fev 2008 às 15:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

Aqui tem estado a chover torrencialmente....20 minutos...mas tá a abrandar..o céu tá escuro e antes de chover ouvi uns trovões...


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Pina disse:


> Para o próximo fim de semna preve-se outra vez mau tempo?



Talvez. As previsões apontam para um cenário duma depressão a SW que trará de novo instabilidade. Mas são previsões, há que acompanhar.

Mas de qualquer forma não quer dizer que se repita o que aconteceu em Lisboa e Setubal pois foi um evento excepcional. Obviamente pode acontecer de novo daqui a uns dias como pode só acontecer daqui a muitos anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2008 às 15:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*



Vince disse:


> Talvez. As previsões apontam para um cenário duma depressão a SW que trará de novo instabilidade. Mas são previsões, há que acompanhar.
> 
> Mas de qualquer forma não quer dizer que se repita o que aconteceu em Lisboa e Setubal pois foi um evento excepcional. Obviamente pode acontecer de novo daqui a uns dias como pode só acontecer daqui a muitos anos.



Essa vai trazer chuvinha para o Algarve que Lisboa já tem suficiente


----------



## mocha (19 Fev 2008 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 19 Fevereiro de 2008*

boas, por aqui tb caiu uam bela carga, apanhei ca uma molha, isto demorou uma boa meia hora ou mais, quanto a trovoada essa nem deu ar da sua graça


----------



## rbsmr (19 Fev 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Mapa todo verde na página do IM: The party is over!


----------



## ppereira (19 Fev 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Mapa todo verde na página do IM: The party is over!



por agora, porque o gfs já está a prever uma situação muito parecida para sexta, embora com estas condições, previsões a 72h tenham um elevado grau de incerteza.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Boa tarde a todos !
O sol brilha e o céu está cada vez menos nublado.
A temperatura é de *13,2 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2008 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Boas, há pouco choveu e trovejou e o céu ao pé da Serra ficou um espectáculo...mas estava na escola
Precipitação hoje: 4,5mm

Agora: 17,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Céu carregado, com períodos de chuva por vezes moderados, desde as 16h15.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Fev 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Em Almada a última carga de água deu-se por volta das 14.15. Antes ainda houve uns dois ou três relâmpagos mas era distante, pelos vistos, mais para norte.

E mesmo assim nem choveu muito, foi mais no Seixal e no Barreiro do que aqui...

Agora está sol.


----------



## Henrique (19 Fev 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Grande chuvada mas trovoada nem dei conta


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Ainda alguns chuviscos, depois de duas horas de precipitação, moderada durante largos períodos ... Parece que esta tarde a precipitação concentrou-se sobretudo nas regiões do interior.

Imagem de Satélite às 17h00:


copyright 2008 EUMETSAT


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por agora céu muito nublado e 13,8ºC
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Humidade a 90%

Algumas fotos de há pouco:


----------



## redragon (19 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

por aqui chove moderadamente e com alguns relâmpagos


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*



redragon disse:


> por aqui chove moderadamente e com alguns relâmpagos



Aqui em ESTREMOZ choveu também de forma moderada sobretudo entre as 16h40 e as 17h15.

*DADOS DO IM = 0,8 mm de precipitação entre as 16h00 e as 18h00.* *É claro que choveu muitíssimo mais que isso aqui na cidade (talvez entre 5 e 10 mm): era impossível andar na rua devido à intensidade da chuva.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Ranking de algumas estações meteorológicas do Algarve durante os 3 dias de instabilidade:

*1º Monchique *- 70.8 mm
*2º Olhão *- 27 mm
*3º Tavira *- 23.55 mm
*4º Faro *- 23 mm
*5º São Brás de Alportel*- 15.5 mm (falta dia 19)
*6º Sagres *- 2,1 mm (dia 19)

Fontes: IM, INAG, CCVT


----------



## Turista (19 Fev 2008 às 23:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Por estes lados a manhã teve aguaceiros mas a tarde até foi solarenga.... agora céu limpo e a minha estação meteorologica do LIDL deixou de prever aguaceiros 
Amanhã há um eclipse da lua, este céu limpo até dá jeito, mas continuo desiludido já que o pessoal aí de Lisboa teve direito a umas trovoadas e aqui nada...
Mas não perco a esperança... segundo o ESTOFEX para Quinta e Sexta:




Há que continuar a acompanhar!


----------



## Ladybug (20 Fev 2008 às 06:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bom dia a todos,

Aqui em Lisboa está muito nevoeiro neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 07:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial  Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a 20 Fevereiro de 2008*

Bons dias...

A miniima até ao momento foi de 11,6ºC

Neste momento estão 11,7ºC
Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

O nevoeiro manteve-se durante a noite e há pouco levantou, mas agora volta em força!


----------



## Lightning (18 Fev 2009 às 10:27)

Faz hoje um ano... Por esta altura, neste mesmo dia, chovia e chovia a potes! 

Foi uma manhã verdadeiramente caótica para Lisboa, e verdadeiramente espectacular para nós.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2009 às 12:51)

Algumas fotos desse dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 em Setúbal  
Recordo que tive em menos de 24h 169mm de chuva  e atenção estas fotos quando as tirei o pior tinha acontecido umas 4 horas antes por isso podem imaginar!


----------

